# 2000w HPS Purple Kush Scrog Medical Grow#2



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 4, 2010)

Do for those that wern't around for the first grow, I will recap my set-up


Veg Room-
-4x4x4
-2 - four bulb t-5's
-4" booster fan for intake and onother for exhaust.
-2 scilating fans
-20 gal res gravity fed to watering wand by room.
-Milar
-3 liter pots

The Flower Room-
-10'x7'x7'
-2 x 1000w switchable ballast
-2 x 1000w MH bulbs for veg
-2x 1000w HPS for flower
-6" vortex exhaust with 6" passive intake vent
-oscilating fan
-passive intake for now- will be getting 6000 btu a/c (I haven't used this this yet I will need it before next summer)
- 2 - 4'x4' trays
- Milar on walls
-12 - 7 gal smart pots
- medium is Atami B'Cuzz premium coco

Watering
-55 gal heavy duty blastic drum
-pump and stones for aireating drum
-Stealthro 200 R/O purifyer
-Hanna ph/ec/tds meter
The drum will be sitting about 15' higher than the room and gravity feed a 1/2 rubber hose into the room. I will be hand watering at first.

Nutes-
-H&G A&B 
-H&G Magic Green
-H&G root excel
-H&G bud xl
-H&G drip clean
-h&G shooting power

Electrical
- new sub panel 
- 2 x 220 outlets
- 4 x 110 outlets
- mechanical timer

Fresh Filter-carbon filter

OK, I am running 10 PK and 2 MBS ( means mystery bag seed). So I just moved the girls from veg to flower. They are taller than I wanted them so I will be doing some major supercropping tomorrow and adding the scrog screen. I am transplanting to 5 gal smart pots. I am a little concerned about their heigth. I ran into horizontal space issues in my veg room, so I had to let them stretch. I don't want them getting tall enought to get into the lights. Should be interesting tomorrow. I am planning on letting them go 24/0 under the hps for a couple days then switching to 12/12. I had some bug issues in veg and treated with azatro/azamax which seemed to have eliminated the little bastards, but I will be taking multiple preventative measures to try to stop them from comming back.

Ok enough with the novel, here are some pics. Which if you followed my first grow you know I post plenty of them


_Here is when they were transfered to coco. the red cups are the bag seed, only two made the final cut_









_The growth_


















_Some Super cropping_







_Replaced the grate_











_The room over-crowded_
_




_

_Tonight in the Flower room_


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 4, 2010)

Here are some pics of my last round-


----------



## SteVeTurchin (Jan 4, 2010)

So beautiful... I'm stunned!
keep up bro


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 4, 2010)

SteVeTurchin said:


> So beautiful... I'm stunned!
> keep up bro


 
Thank you bud. I appreciate the compliment.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 4, 2010)

OK, I know I just started this thread, but I may need to change the title. lol I just went down and looked again and I think it would be to much stress on the plants to supercrop them enough to put a screen over them. Also with the addition of two new strains.. they aren't the same heigth so..hmm I am thinking of scratching the screen this round or just running it over one tray. I kind of like the idea of being able to move them around, turn them and pick them up, which with the scrog screen I can not do.This is where I get some opinions from you guys.
So lets hear your opinion
A) skip the screen this round ( it would be cool to compare my previous scrog grow)
B) scrog one table
or 
C) pinch, bend, and do what ever it takes to get a screen up- scrog the whole grow again


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 4, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> So lets hear your opinion
> A) skip the screen this round ( it would be cool to compare my previous scrog grow)
> B) scrog one table
> or
> C) pinch, bend, and do what ever it takes to get a screen up- scrog the whole grow again


I vote B.... see the difference.

Looking forward to the grow no matter what brother.


----------



## Ursus (Jan 4, 2010)

supercrop it all instead.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 4, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> I vote B.... see the difference.
> 
> Looking forward to the grow no matter what brother.


Hey, good to see you my friend.  Your ladies look amazing bud! 



Ursus said:


> supercrop it all instead.


instead of what? I have supercropped and will be doing some more regardless of scrog or not. I have have actually bet some stems 3 or 4 times.


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 4, 2010)

B...................


----------



## notoriousb (Jan 4, 2010)

wonderblunder said:


> B...................


My vote goes to C. I'm stuck on scrog's and I guess I just like seeing them since I cant really do one in my space until I figure out a good hydro system so option C


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 4, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> My vote goes to C. I'm stuck on scrog's and I guess I just like seeing them since I cant really do one in my space until I figure out a good hydro system so option C


 
Yeah, I have to decide in the next couple of days, but the scrog is a lot of work and makes it hard to clean up the middles branches. I still haven't decided yet though 


So, I just finished transplanting to 5 gal smart pots. My fucking back is so jacked after the last few days and today didn't help. A quick history on why I use medicinal marijuana. I had a parachute accident in 97 as an Army Paratrooper. I fractured two vertibrea and herniated 3 discs. I have since been diagnosed with deginerative disc desease( which is just excelerated arthritus). I have taken percocet, vicoden, muscle relaxers, had epideral injections, traction therapy etc. in the past for the pain management. Now I just smoke weed..lol I do take a vicoden here and there sometimes.Anyway, that is my story. 

Last grow I used 7 gal and 100% coco coir, but this time I droppped down to 5 gals and used 5:1 coco/perlite. The last grow took 3-4 days to dry out, so I always had a wet medium which was inviting to bugs. This time I'm hoping they are thirsty every day.


----------



## glassblower3000 (Jan 4, 2010)

on your last pk grow, were those from clone or seed?...btw i'm pulling up a chair for this.based on the look of your last grow!!!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 5, 2010)

glassblower3000 said:


> on your last pk grow, were those from clone or seed?...btw i'm pulling up a chair for this.based on the look of your last grow!!!


 
The first grow was from clone. PK is a clone only strain. The pk in this grow are cloned from the previous ladies. Welcome!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 5, 2010)

So I was sitting here earlier thinking, wtf, so I got my ass up and put on a net. I am trying the nylon route this time. The ladies went through a lot today with the transplant and installing the screen. I was going to flip the switch tomorrow, but have decided to let the girls recover for a few days.







This one snapped instead of bending. I wrapped with peice of paper towel and tape. I will remove this in 4 or 5 days and show how it healed.






A little weaving. I didn't do much tonight due to the stress they already went through today.







These are some buds hanging from round 1


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 5, 2010)

id vote B as well to see the comparison and u dont know wats gonna happen with the mystery bag seeds... but im ready for round two bro so bring it! lol


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 5, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> id vote B as well to see the comparison and u dont know wats gonna happen with the mystery bag seeds... but im ready for round two bro so bring it! lol


Hey buddy. I am not sure how you post was made before mine last night and showed up behind me.. 
Anyway, I was going to do the two methods, but decide to just scrog the whloe thing. I am trying out the nylon net this time. It took me as long to untangle the fuckin thing as it did to install it. lol I think I like the bigger sqaures. I can reach throught the net and it works great for weaving.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 5, 2010)

either way cant go wrong with scrog so im with u on it! ill be following closely of course and detailed notes are appreciate since im learning the diff benefits of the scrog still. or ill PM u


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 5, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> either way cant go wrong with scrog so im with u on it! ill be following closely of course and detailed notes are appreciate since im learning the diff benefits of the scrog still. or ill PM u


 
You know it man. If I don't cover something, just post it or pm me, which ever you want. I can say this, the first time I didn't weave and my screen holes were to small to get in and work after they came through. This one I am going to do some weaving until the buds show up. I let the them stretch too much before the buds started and it was too hard to get under the buds and over the screen to trim the middle. Hopefuly this time I eliminate that problem by keeping them down until flowers arrive in addition to the bigger sqaures in my net. I will be doing my first lollipoping session either later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 6, 2010)

awesome ya cuz the weaving is wat i believe will maximize ur yield by filling out ur canopy with dense colas 
last time the screen was more for support but training them outwards to the edge of the screen will give u more budsites and more nug. so we will have to compare yield as well from the previous grow. still no c02?


----------



## notoriousb (Jan 6, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Hey buddy. I am not sure how you post was made before mine last night and showed up behind me..
> Anyway, I was going to do the two methods, but decide to just scrog the whloe thing. I am trying out the nylon net this time. It took me as long to untangle the fuckin thing as it did to install it. lol I think I like the bigger sqaures. I can reach throught the net and it works great for weaving.


atta boy!


----------



## mutefruit (Jan 6, 2010)

im very impressed


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 7, 2010)

scribed, always a good thread by raider


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 8, 2010)

mutefruit said:


> im very impressed


Thanks man



HookedOnChronic said:


> scribed, always a good thread by raider


Welcome to round two cronic. 


I had a new timmer, contactor(relay switch), breakers, and sub-panel installed yesterday. I had some issues with my timer drifting and my bill seemsed high, so I did it right this time. I fliipped the switch this morning. 

_*Here is pic of all 12 plants*_






_*Here are a couple expamples of the weaving.*_













_*Here is one tray- 6 plants*_


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 8, 2010)

looks good man. when u weave do the branches bend snap fold or just weave thru no issues?


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 8, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> looks good man. when u weave do the branches bend snap fold or just weave thru no issues?


They bend easily for the most part, every once in a while they do snap and I tape/bandage them up. They do heal easily. I have so many knuckles on these girls it is crazy, because I had to keep supercroppping to keep them in the veg 4x4 veg room.

Oh and by the way, you unsubscribed before I posted my final weigh-in on the other grow.


----------



## BlazinL (Jan 8, 2010)

how many days do the broken pieces take to heal?


----------



## raulhawkins718 (Jan 8, 2010)

awesome lookin good


----------



## liljheazy (Jan 8, 2010)

all i gotta say is great setup and great strain!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 8, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> They bend easily for the most part, every once in a while they do snap and I tape/bandage them up. They do heal easily. I have so many knuckles on these girls it is crazy, because I had to keep supercroppping to keep them in the veg 4x4 veg room.
> 
> Oh and by the way, you unsubscribed before I posted my final weigh-in on the other grow.


 

oh ya i spaced on the weight haha. i guess thats kinda important...


but confukngrats man. 810 grams. very good turn out na dfirst try! the nuggs looked great too im jealous.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 9, 2010)

BlazinL said:


> how many days do the broken pieces take to heal?


 They heal pretty quick. If the stem didn't completly snap they will heal in a few days. If it is snaped I usually give it about a week. I just wrap a little peice of papertowel around the break and then a peice of tape around that, like a splint. When I take it off in a week there is a knuckle and the stem is actually stronger there.


raulhawkins718 said:


> awesome lookin good


Thanks 


liljheazy said:


> all i gotta say is great setup and great strain!


Thank you



BooMeR242 said:


> oh ya i spaced on the weight haha. i guess thats kinda important...
> 
> 
> but confukngrats man. 810 grams. very good turn out na dfirst try! the nuggs looked great too im jealous.


 I actaully had another 70 grams in popcorn which puts it closer to a llb per light.  given pk isn't a huge yeilder, I am happy with that.

Hey I have a line on some Northern lights, White Widow, or Salmon Creek clones. Any recommendations? I would like to pick one that is a little bigger yeilder that the pk.


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Jan 9, 2010)

good shit...i can only imagine 2 elbows of purple kush...


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 9, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> They heal pretty quick. If the stem didn't completly snap they will heal in a few days. If it is snaped I usually give it about a week. I just wrap a little peice of papertowel around the break and then a peice of tape around that, like a splint. When I take it off in a week there is a knuckle and the stem is actually stronger there.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> ...




um well the white widow i know is a 60/40 sativa indica and a tall plant andyields really well. indoor u can get it pretty frosty too. not sure about the Northern lights. and havent heard of salmon creek. ill see wat i come across and let u know. have u considered any other strains or is that just wat is accessable to u?
bro 1lb/lamp is great and PK is good shit


----------



## daogmasterdavid (Jan 9, 2010)

dat some dankies good job man


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 9, 2010)

Ready2Inhale said:


> good shit...i can only imagine 2 elbows of purple kush...


I'll post a couple elbow pics tonight when the lights come on.



BooMeR242 said:


> um well the white widow i know is a 60/40 sativa indica and a tall plant andyields really well. indoor u can get it pretty frosty too. not sure about the Northern lights. and havent heard of salmon creek. ill see wat i come across and let u know. have u considered any other strains or is that just wat is accessable to u?
> bro 1lb/lamp is great and PK is good shit


Oh yeah I mean I can find what ever..I was originally going to run blue dream. I just met a clone vendor that has 12 mothers from harbor side and offered to trade me for some pk clones. They are taking a sample down to oakland to get tested and a thc percentage. I was thinking of running two strains(one each tray) Salmon Creek is a popular strain around here right now...that and headband, but I can't find headband.



daogmasterdavid said:


> dat some dankies good job man


Thank you bro


----------



## liljheazy (Jan 9, 2010)

if you dont mind me asking, where did you get the PK? clones or seeds


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 9, 2010)

liljheazy said:


> if you dont mind me asking, where did you get the PK? clones or seeds


Not at all. It is a clone only strain and I got them from a dispensary in Clear Lake, CA. The vendor cut them from an sr71 mother from oaksterdam.


----------



## mafuki (Jan 9, 2010)

Raider what light hours do you use throughout your growing process(seedling,veg, flower)?


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 9, 2010)

mafuki said:


> Raider what light hours do you use throughout your growing process(seedling,veg, flower)?


I have heard the theories on graduating the light, but I rin 24/0 during veg and 12/12 during flower. I also do not do any of the 36 off stuff at beginning of flower or before harvest. I am of the phylosophy of if it isn't broke don't try to fix it.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 9, 2010)

dude the Blue Dream is legit if u can pick that up IMO. im still considering gettin sum mothers of it goin as well. its a great cross smokes well and the appearrance is great. i know its for personal use but if u wanted to vend meds bak to the collectives u could def get sum good donations.


----------



## mafuki (Jan 9, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> I have heard the theories on graduating the light, but I rin 24/0 during veg and 12/12 during flower. I also do not do any of the 36 off stuff at beginning of flower or before harvest. I am of the phylosophy of if it isn't broke don't try to fix it.


Cool thanks for the reply raider . I think when i decide to grow in the future i will do the 24/0 for the first 2 weeks just to get them off and running then go 18/6 for the remainder of the veg then switch to 12/12 for flower. I feel that the plants need at least some dark time to rest and rebuild. I read that during the night the plants use the stored light from the day to relieve any stress, rebuild itself and grow. So i will either go 18/6 or 20/4. If that doesn't go well then i will try the 24/0 for veg after that. obviously by your first grow the 24/0 works just fine.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 10, 2010)

Taday was a busy one. First I cleaned out my cloner and replaced the micro sprayers. They were clogged because I ran some biolinks yucca/garlic extract threw it. dumb dumb. I also built a platform for the cloner instead of having it sit on top of another tub. Then I lollipopped the plants. I took off every thing below the screen. I left some of the higher fans, but took all bud sites off below the screen. I did a little weaving and watered with 6.5 mlpg Cocos A/B-.04 ml drip clean-1.1ml root excel-5ml multi zyme- and 5ml pro silica. I ph'd at 5.7. I will increase to 7.5 ml of the a/b week two.



_*Here are some shots of the lollipoppin'*_
*




*

















_*The canopy*_
_*




*_


*As requested, here is a branch I snapped and was hanging by half of the stem. I mended it 5 days ago. I took the bandage off tonight*













_*This is one that healed a couple weeks ago.*_
*




*

*The stuff I cut off tonight.*







_*This is the cloner. 20 pk clones I cut off the two best looking girls and 4 of MBS 1 and 2 of MBS 2*_


----------



## nanskies (Jan 10, 2010)

looking good


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 10, 2010)

Very nice, keep the pics coming I have subscribed....


----------



## BlazinL (Jan 10, 2010)

Those are some mean lookin knuckles you have.lol. also wondering did you use Veg to fill the Screen or was it the strecth from flippin to flower that filled it out? subscribed


----------



## mafuki (Jan 10, 2010)

I like how you added perlite this round. Interesting to see if makes a diff? and are you going to add a layer of coco to the tray when the roots start poking out?? i ask cause i think you mentioned that last round?

Beautiful pruning job on the underside looks really clean


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 10, 2010)

nanskies said:


> looking good


 Thank You


laceygirl said:


> Very nice, keep the pics coming I have subscribed....


 Thanks and I will. If you saw my last grow, you know I post a lot of pics. I am still the guy that looks at the pics in a book and then read the print.


BlazinL said:


> Those are some mean lookin knuckles you have.lol. also wondering did you use Veg to fill the Screen or was it the strecth from flippin to flower that filled it out? subscribed


Actually my plan was to veg under 2000 w MH for 10 days to fill the screen up before the flip. Because I vegged for 60 days under t-5's they were taller than my 14" screen, so I actually fed them threw the screen as I put it on. Then pulled them back under and started bending and weeviing. I will be cutting 2 weeks of my next veg time.  



mafuki said:


> I like how you added perlite this round. Interesting to see if makes a diff? and are you going to add a layer of coco to the tray when the roots start poking out?? i ask cause i think you mentioned that last round?
> Beautiful pruning job on the underside looks really clean


 
I've noticed they drain faster when watering with the perlite. I am not sure about the coco question. My medium is coco coir. I may add some Leca ( clay balls) to the top to detour insects from landing in the medium. I haven't yet, because I want to see how fast the medium is drying out on top.


----------



## mafuki (Jan 10, 2010)

mafuki said:


> and are you going to add a layer of coco to the tray when the roots start poking out??





#1Raiderfan420 said:


> I am not sure about the coco question.


The following quote is from page "5" of your last grow:



#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Day 11 -
> I noticed tonight that the roots are really stretching out and are starting to come through the pots..
> Originally I was going to line the bottom of the trays with coco and let the roots spread though the trays, but wasn't sure how the roots would fair growing through the pots..I guess I got my answer. I may try it on the next grow and try watering from the bottom.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 10, 2010)

mafuki said:


> The following quote is from page "5" of your last grow:


Oh yeah, I was going to fill the tray around the pots with some course coco or clay balls to let the roots grow throught he smart pots and into the trays. However, after seeing that the roots didn't even use all of the 7 gal smart pots last grow, I decided that would be a lot of work and not necessary. Sorry about, I forgot about that. I almost ran my first round with coco coir in the trays around the pots. i am glad I didin't now, maybe if I ever run a ebb&flow I will try it.


----------



## highflyby (Jan 10, 2010)

Im pullin up a chair for this one 

Everything is looking great raider, very glad to decided to scrog the whole thing


----------



## liljheazy (Jan 10, 2010)

nice job their looking great


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 10, 2010)

the pruning sesh came out good raider. just hope it doesnt give too much stress from doin it all at once. im sure things will be fine. the broken stem remminds me of my broken outdoor stalk. shit can be pretty bad if u dont take care of it. looks like u got it fixed tho. cant wait to see sum buds


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 10, 2010)

highflyby said:


> Im pullin up a chair for this one
> 
> 
> Everything is looking great raider, very glad to decided to scrog the whole thing


Thanks and Welcome



liljheazy said:


> nice job their looking great


 Thank you


BooMeR242 said:


> the pruning sesh came out good raider. just hope it doesnt give too much stress from doin it all at once. im sure things will be fine. the broken stem remminds me of my broken outdoor stalk. shit can be pretty bad if u dont take care of it. looks like u got it fixed tho. cant wait to see sum buds


Yeah bro, you should have seen how dense they were. The floros make them very bushy. I didn't leave any of the shoots that weren't to the screen, which if you recall was hard for me to do last run. After seeing the result of those low hanging fruit, I decided to cut them all this time. I would have staged the lollipoppping, but I really want them to focus their energy on the buds and stretch now. I literally could have kept 100 clones off the 12 plants if I wanted. 
As for the broken stalk, I broke one 4 weeks in on my last grow and was so bumbed. I taped it up and it actually grew into a nice fatty. Once they recover from the stress they are actually stronger and more hardy. They have been through a lot, with the transplant and scrog, they get to relax now and grow into beautiful buds.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 11, 2010)

ya clones wouldve been cool to do a lot of work too but if they were already in flower its prob not worth it to revert them


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Jan 11, 2010)

im always accepting purp kush clones via mail(us) B)


----------



## BlazinL (Jan 11, 2010)

Is the screen 14" from the bottom of the bag or from the base of the plant?


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 11, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> ya clones wouldve been cool to do a lot of work too but if they were already in flower its prob not worth it to revert them


Oh, I did keep clones. I kept 20 pk and 10 of the mbs. I just could have cut about 100 more.



Ready2Inhale said:


> im always accepting purp kush clones via mail(us) B)


lol I am sure they would love the trip. 



BlazinL said:


> Is the screen 14" from the bottom of the bag or from the base of the plant?


14" from the top of the medium.


----------



## joeman5000 (Jan 11, 2010)

oh got damn man that purple looks awsome!! what kind of bud is?


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Jan 12, 2010)

fukkin great meds...cant resist your journal


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 13, 2010)

joeman5000 said:


> oh got damn man that purple looks awsome!! what kind of bud is?


Thanks it is purple kush



Ready2Inhale said:


> fukkin great meds...cant resist your journal


Thanks and welcome

_*Day 5 Flower Update*_
I watered last night at 750ppm per the house and garden coco feeding schedule. 2 gal per pot with ~10% run-off.

_*The PK*_





\
_*MBS 1*_







_*MBS 2*_







_*This is one tray with 6 plants including the two mbs.*_
*




*

*These last two are canopy shots*
*




*


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 13, 2010)

Looks real good. Hope my PK turns out well, As soon as my clones root, I will flower them for sex and let them go..... Excited to see a new strain flowere........


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 14, 2010)

wonderblunder said:


> Looks real good. Hope my PK turns out well, As soon as my clones root, I will flower them for sex and let them go..... Excited to see a new strain flowere........


Thank you bud. I have some rooting too.


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice Nice, My AKs and Purple Urkels have rooted (7 days) and nothing from the PKs(8 days counting) I think they should root anyday now.. Exactly how long did you flower the last run? Are you planning on changing that on this run for any reason? Anything that stood out from the last run.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 15, 2010)

wonderblunder said:


> Nice Nice, My AKs and Purple Urkels have rooted (7 days) and nothing from the PKs(8 days counting) I think they should root anyday now.. Exactly how long did you flower the last run? Are you planning on changing that on this run for any reason? Anything that stood out from the last run.


Yeah, my cuttings have been in the cloner for 5 days and are just starting to show the bumps. Should be showing roots over the next few days. 
I flowered for 61 days last round and will probably cut that by about a week or so this round. I don't think the there was much growth the last week and the trics were turning amber at week 7. I have thought about cutting the tops and let the lower branches go another week if possible. The only challenge I have is the trimming process and the odor that insues. It was a big issue with the last round. I don't want to prolong the process any longer than I have to if you undertand what I mean. I think I am going to frame a trim tent out of pvc and wrap with panda film with a carbon filter exhaust in my garage instead of trimming in my dinning room next time. The smell has just subsided the last couple of days in the house.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 15, 2010)

bout time I peeked in... Looking good.... perfect indeed..... until you can afford to add 2 more 400W HPS on movers going up and down apposing sides of the trays....


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 15, 2010)

theloadeddragon said:


> bout time I peeked in... Looking good.... perfect indeed..... until you can afford to add 2 more 400W HPS on movers going up and down apposing sides of the trays....


Well to be honest, If I don't get this power situation undercontroll I may be downsizing my lights. I am meeting the meter reader this month to determine if my meter may be bad. It doesn't make sense the kwhrs I am ussing. over two thousand per month just for the set-up and a total 3000 kwhrs total. I did but in a new breaker and a relay totry and make it more efficient. I also addeda did=gital time clock too.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 15, 2010)

This morning right before lights out with I foliar treated with azamax. I have had 0 bugs. I mean, not one spec on the sticky pads. I really like the azamax over the azatrol. I gave them a drench treatment 4 days ago and this was the first foliar treatent as a preventative. I focus most of the treatment on the underside of the canopy with a light mist accross the tops. I then spray whatever is rest over the tops and sides of the pots, on the trays, and basically mist the entire area. I took a couple shots while I was down there.



















Oops the lights went out on me.


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 15, 2010)

Looking real good in there. That does seem like a lot of kwh hours. on a 12/12 cycle a 1000w should pull about 370-400 KWH per month. Good deal check with the meter man. I try and keep the artificial sun gods on my team..... Would be sweet if you had a bad meter........ Hope you get that figured out.

Trimming... The tent idea is interesting, I would probably take a different method. I would either (a) trim in the grow room (b) trim in a deep corner of the house and keep everything contained up there (c) bring in the big guns and trim real quick and get it done all at once.

What if you build a small tent/ cabinient that you could put all of the trim, drying buds in, trim near by, and then scrub the area. 
My first trimming ended up down in the living room in front of the TV and ended up being a project in progress for 5 days. I will be transforming the grow room into a trim lounge for 24 hours or so, and calling over a few hands. Maybe we will all get some masks and get some good pics of the party......


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 15, 2010)

wonderblunder said:


> Looking real good in there. That does seem like a lot of kwh hours. on a 12/12 cycle a 1000w should pull about 370-400 KWH per month. Good deal check with the meter man. I try and keep the artificial sun gods on my team..... Would be sweet if you had a bad meter........ Hope you get that figured out.
> 
> Trimming... The tent idea is interesting, I would probably take a different method. I would either (a) trim in the grow room (b) trim in a deep corner of the house and keep everything contained up there (c) bring in the big guns and trim real quick and get it done all at once.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think it is high too. I used 3200 klhrs last month compared to 800 this time last year. I would be stoked if the meter is fucked up, because right now I am stressing over the power bill.
I thought about trimming in the room too. Brining in a table, chairs, tv etc. It just means I am down a week in my flower. I haven't ruled that idea out yet. I would be bring in some help to knock it out as well.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 15, 2010)

damn bro...

If I had the money....

I would pay the bill for you just to watch them grow...... with the extra 400s.......

Are you saying your like me? You actually work for the money to pay the utilities? Like a regular job? (me, carpenter)

People look at me funny when I tell them I am having a hard time with the bills.... they say "aren't you sitting on a lb or two? Couldn't you use that to pay the utilities?" I look back at them with confusion as well.

A stern look that says "and I thought you knew me."


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 16, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Yeah, I think it is high too. I used 3200 klhrs last month compared to 800 this time last year. I would be stoked if the meter is fucked up, because right now I am stressing over the power bill.
> I thought about trimming in the room too. Brining in a table, chairs, tv etc. It just means I am down a week in my flower. I haven't ruled that idea out yet. I would be bring in some help to knock it out as well.


I hear you with the bill. I thought my bill was going to be much higher than it ended up being. I had it in my mind it would be expensive, and then it turned out to be much less. Woudn't it be great to have a tent to trim in?

I had this idea for a growroom today. The idea would be to buy a tent with 2 doors, and throw 1 light in there and what not. Put it against a wall(or similar) with a door behind the tent. So you have to go through the tent to get through the door. Which would then lead into the larger growroom. Then you wouldn't have to worry as much about concealing odors, fans, light, etc. 

Hope all is well. Interested to see what you come up with as a solution to the trimming, because it is definitely an issue for me.......


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 16, 2010)

theloadeddragon said:


> damn bro...
> 
> If I had the money....
> 
> ...


 
LOl I know exactly what you mean. I do work for a living too, I work in the financial industry. If I can get the bill thing figured out, I will definatley consider aome more light though.


wonderblunder said:


> I hear you with the bill. I thought my bill was going to be much higher than it ended up being. I had it in my mind it would be expensive, and then it turned out to be much less. Woudn't it be great to have a tent to trim in?
> 
> I had this idea for a growroom today. The idea would be to buy a tent with 2 doors, and throw 1 light in there and what not. Put it against a wall(or similar) with a door behind the tent. So you have to go through the tent to get through the door. Which would then lead into the larger growroom. Then you wouldn't have to worry as much about concealing odors, fans, light, etc.
> 
> Hope all is well. Interested to see what you come up with as a solution to the trimming, because it is definitely an issue for me.......


I have heard from other local gowers with more lights than me that my bill is to high. That is why I am having them come out and look at my meter. 
I like the tent as an entry to the room. 



_*Day 9 Flower pics*_

*




*


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 16, 2010)

for what your running... should be between 250-350 mo, just for the set up, not including veg.... about 400 for both.... depends on your power company too....


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 16, 2010)

theloadeddragon said:


> for what your running... should be between 250-350 mo, just for the set up, not including veg.... about 400 for both.... depends on your power company too....


 
I am running about 2200 extra kw hrs per month which seems a bit much. Should be closer to 1000 with my set-up. I use this calculator which calculates kwhrs and and estimated cost and it always comes out to less than 1000 kwhrs. Keep in mind I also have a extra medical allowance from PG&E ( power company) Needless to say, I am curious to see what they say about my meter.

Oh here is the link to the calculator -->> http://odograph.com/experiments/php/instantkwh.php


----------



## CAashtree (Jan 16, 2010)

wait...extra medical allowance? does this mean they raise your baseline cuz of your grow? or is it for other medical equipment...i could use a raise to my baseline...


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 16, 2010)

CAashtree said:


> wait...extra medical allowance? does this mean they raise your baseline cuz of your grow? or is it for other medical equipment...i could use a raise to my baseline...


I had mine raised for extra heating and cooling. There is a part of the PG&E medical baseline allowance qualification that says somthing like " patient requires extra heating and cooling due to medical condition." It just has to be signed by a liscensed physician and doesn't specify why. I had my primary physician sign for arthritus/disc probs in my back. If you call them they try to tell you it is only for life support, but it is not. Print the form out and get your doctor to sign and they basically double your basline.


----------



## irieboy (Jan 16, 2010)

your vegging looks really nice, I use (2) 400 watt mh to veg, and they get realy nice, but those to t-5's seems to be doing wonders for your plants, glad i found ur grow man keep up the good work, that purple kush made me instantly roll up a joint!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 16, 2010)

irieboy said:


> your vegging looks really nice, I use (2) 400 watt mh to veg, and they get realy nice, but those to t-5's seems to be doing wonders for your plants, glad i found ur grow man keep up the good work, that purple kush made me instantly roll up a joint!


 
Thank you man! I really like the t-5's for vegging. 
I have been couch locked all day smokin that purple kush It just gets stronger and smoother as it cures.


----------



## lavenderstar (Jan 16, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> I am running about 2200 extra kw hrs per month which seems a bit much. Should be closer to 1000 with my set-up. I use this calculator which calculates kwhrs and and estimated cost and it always comes out to less than 1000 kwhrs. Keep in mind I also have a extra medical allowance from PG&E ( power company) Needless to say, I am curious to see what they say about my meter.
> 
> Oh here is the link to the calculator -->> http://odograph.com/experiments/php/instantkwh.php


TLD isn't coming back, not like normal anyways... he said he would post here when his ban is lifted, but isn't sure how long he will be back before the ban is made permanent

he has moved his journaling to another site because of FDD.....


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 16, 2010)

lavenderstar said:


> TLD isn't coming back, not like normal anyways... he said he would post here when his ban is lifted, but isn't sure how long he will be back before the ban is made permanent
> 
> he has moved his journaling to another site because of FDD.....


Where did he go? The Farm?


----------



## lavenderstar (Jan 16, 2010)

www.skunkskool.com


----------



## CAashtree (Jan 17, 2010)

thanks for the pge info raiderfan. methinks im gonna have to give them a call.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 17, 2010)

CAashtree said:


> thanks for the pge info raiderfan. methinks im gonna have to give them a call.


 
No problem! Good luck man. You can get the form online and bring it to your doctor. I walked mine into the local office, but I think you can mail it in.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 18, 2010)

I snaped a couple shots tonight while watering.


----------



## MoN3yb4Gs (Jan 18, 2010)

nice work bro, keep it up.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 18, 2010)

MoN3yb4Gs said:


> nice work bro, keep it up.


Thanks bro


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 18, 2010)

damn raider looking good again, how many in there?


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 18, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> damn raider looking good again, how many in there?


There is 12 plants again. Only difference is the two bagseed girls, the rest are pk again.


----------



## liljheazy (Jan 18, 2010)

did you fim them ?


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 18, 2010)

damn bro the stump looks great. strong multple shoots should give u sum good huge nuggs


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 19, 2010)

liljheazy said:


> did you fim them ?


No, I "super cropped" them. I have heard this descibed a few different ways, but I just pinched and bend the stems. On the seed plants there is 4 knuckles. I also bent any of the shoots that got taller than the main stem, so there were quite a few knuckles on some of them. Some of the clones were stronger growers than others so they were bent more to try and get an even canopy. I only cloned the strongest two plants for the next pk run.



BooMeR242 said:


> damn bro the stump looks great. strong multple shoots should give u sum good huge nuggs


Thanks man, yeah bro I am excited to see what they do this run with the extra training.


----------



## glassblower3000 (Jan 19, 2010)

looks clean man, real clean!!!!!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 20, 2010)

glassblower3000 said:


> looks clean man, real clean!!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 20, 2010)

I watered tonight at 800 ppm and added another drench dose of azamax. I will give them one more dose at day 21 and hope for the best on the critters. I haven't seen any gnats so far, so that is a good sign. Last round at this stage I would see a few here and there at this point. The pk canopy is spread out a little more than last round and is now starting their stretch. MBS1 however is really trying to stretch. This is the one I was the most aggressive with on the training. I figure if I hadn't it would probably be another 2 feet taller. I am hoping it is just an early stretcher. MBS2 is stretching at about the same rate as the pk.


_*MBS1*_












_*MBS2*_












_*A Purple Kush*_













_*A couple canopy shots*_


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 20, 2010)

damn thats a full ass canopy bro hope u dont get overcrowded during this flower cycle. i know u weaved this time so hope that helps for support and more bud sites. but lookin green and healthy!


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 20, 2010)

Very Nice raider, did u prune any of these plants? i forgot if u mentioned that
sorry stoner mistake lol


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 20, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> damn thats a full ass canopy bro hope u dont get overcrowded during this flower cycle. i know u weaved this time so hope that helps for support and more bud sites. but lookin green and healthy!


Yes it is pretty full, but I figure if I have to, I 'll take a few precious fans off. I really don't like removing healthy fans above the screen, but I may have to selectively remove some this round. 



HookedOnChronic said:


> Very Nice raider, did u prune any of these plants? i forgot if u mentioned that
> sorry stoner mistake lol


Thanks man, I lollipopped the bottoms under the screen, put no pruning above the screen yet. I took all shoots that didn't make it to the screen off. I actually kept 24 clones, but could have kept 100 they were so full. Like I said above, I will decide over the next couple weeks if I have to thin out any fans. I am torn between what to do when it comes to taking fans off, I think of them as little solar panels, but the growers bible says if they are blocking buds to remove them. There is so much controversy over this issue I am in a quandry. lol 
I have a buddy that is growing some of the my pk clones and is 6 weeks into flower. He removed about half of his large fans and the buds look thinner than mine turned out. He was trying to let more light get to the buds. He is also growing 6 20 gal pots in 10x10 room, so his should have turned out bigger and fuller you would think. 
So anyway, lol the short answer is no I haven't done any prunning above the screen if that was what you were asking.  I may thin a couple to see the difference.

Edit : I also ended up with about 80 grams from buds under the canopy that were completly shaded last round..which show that they still receive lumens throught he fans. They didn't turn purple though, just lots of brown hairs and very sticky.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 20, 2010)

one thing i do want to point out that ive read and makes sense is the fan leafs are where nutes foiod etc is stored and is needed to fullfill photosynthesis and without the fan leafs no growth... the light in theory doesnt matter if it directly shines onto the cola. in theory u should focus the lumens on the fan leafs since itll feed ur colas. buuuut i dont have any experience with this and is just wat ive heard. (just more food for thought) maybe try diff methods on diff plants and see the yield diff?


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 20, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> one thing i do want to point out that ive read and makes sense is the fan leafs are where nutes foiod etc is stored and is needed to fullfill photosynthesis and without the fan leafs no growth... the light in theory doesnt matter if it directly shines onto the cola. in theory u should focus the lumens on the fan leafs since itll feed ur colas. buuuut i dont have any experience with this and is just wat ive heard. (just more food for thought) maybe try diff methods on diff plants and see the yield diff?


I have read the same thing. It's funny you hear advice both ways and you see a lot of journals that they have removed 50% or more of the fans and have these huge buds. I do notice that the more light they get the more color you see on the buds, but like you said, if the fans get light the buds grow.  It is the big fans that block the most light, but they are also the one's that bring the most energy and sugars to the buds. Me likey big fan leaves. 

Oh I do tuck a lot of leaves. I figure even If I have to bend it straight down , it is catches more lumens than no leaf at all


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 20, 2010)

_*This plant has 4 knuckles on the main stem*_






_*This one has two knuckles and if you look close you can see I topped it too.*_
_*




*_

_*This is just a cool pic *_


----------



## raulhawkins718 (Jan 21, 2010)

i like the last pic too


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 21, 2010)

cool raider, i just noticed that shaded buds were very airy and small compared to the others, and a pain to trim

but i do agree that fan leaves create the sugars and process them etc etc...

i am also torn between removing fan leaves and leaving them, im more a fan of tucking, but also taking off some that completely shade, i would deffinately never remove all of them....such a touchy subject lol


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 21, 2010)

raulhawkins718 said:


> i like the last pic too


 



HookedOnChronic said:


> cool raider, i just noticed that shaded buds were very airy and small compared to the others, and a pain to trim
> 
> but i do agree that fan leaves create the sugars and process them etc etc...
> 
> i am also torn between removing fan leaves and leaving them, im more a fan of tucking, but also taking off some that completely shade, i would deffinately never remove all of them....such a touchy subject lol


It sounds like we are on the same page with the fans. I didn't remove any last run, this time I have been pinching off the fans that are completly blocking an adjacent bud. I do notice that after the stretch there is much more light penetration, so I am mostly tucking right now until I see what the final canopy looks like. 

I remember one of the first journal's I responded to. The guy said that he removed all of his lower buds sites but NO fans. I asked him why? He responded with a harsh "Thats just what I do and I am not looking for opinions on the subject". Very touchy lol


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 21, 2010)

hahaha what a response

i cant wait to prune a plants small bud sites and leave them on another side by side, compare yields, trimming difficulty, possibly even big cola flavor to popcorn flavor/potency

last run did u notice the growth under the canopy to lag behind?


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 21, 2010)

ya i mean ill prob def be trimming my crop below the screen regardless just cuz the theory i have but i mite try leaving sum leafs on a few and compare the yield diff. either way im sure shit will work out for u


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 21, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> hahaha what a response
> 
> i cant wait to prune a plants small bud sites and leave them on another side by side, compare yields, trimming difficulty, possibly even big cola flavor to popcorn flavor/potency
> 
> last run did u notice the growth under the canopy to lag behind?


Yeah, the buds under the canopy did lag begind the stuf above. If I had the time, I would have let them go another 5 days after I cut the tops. 



BooMeR242 said:


> ya i mean ill prob def be trimming my crop below the screen regardless just cuz the theory i have but i mite try leaving sum leafs on a few and compare the yield diff. either way im sure shit will work out for u


I do trim everything under the screen, all budsites and fans. During the stretch there is quite a bit of crowding of all the large fans, but when they finish their stretch, much more light comes through.


----------



## terrorizer805 (Jan 21, 2010)

What up man, you grow is coming along very nicely.
I'm sub'd and pulling up a chair.


----------



## Rexx420 (Jan 21, 2010)

how long is purple kush supposed to flower for?


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 21, 2010)

terrorizer805 said:


> What up man, you grow is coming along very nicely.
> I'm sub'd and pulling up a chair.


Hey Bro, welcome and thanks for the compliment. Make yourself comfortable and I'll pack you a bowl.



Rexx420 said:


> how long is purple kush supposed to flower for?


i went 8 1/2 weeks last round, but they could have come down at 7weeks


----------



## terrorizer805 (Jan 21, 2010)

This has probably already been asked.
You said 8 1/2 weeks flowering, That's a pretty damn fast strain.

My ? Did you grow em' from seeds? and where you get them from?

Thanks Raider.


----------



## notoriousb (Jan 22, 2010)

terrorizer805 said:


> This has probably already been asked.
> You said 8 1/2 weeks flowering, That's a pretty damn fast strain.
> 
> My ? Did you grow em' from seeds? and where you get them from?
> ...


pretty sure the original SR-71 PK that raider has is a clone only strain that originated in oakerstam..right?


----------



## mr.smileyface (Jan 22, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Here are some pics of my last round-


 how many of those did it take to get two pounds?


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 22, 2010)

terrorizer805 said:


> This has probably already been asked.
> You said 8 1/2 weeks flowering, That's a pretty damn fast strain.
> 
> My ? Did you grow em' from seeds? and where you get them from?
> ...


They are sr71-PK and clone only strain. They are an 8 week flower strain, but like I said my trichs were over 50% amber at 8 1/2 weeks.


notoriousb said:


> pretty sure the original SR-71 PK that raider has is a clone only strain that originated in oakerstam..right?


You got it 



mr.smileyface said:


> how many of those did it take to get two pounds?


 12 plants, six per tray.


----------



## mirrorman159 (Jan 22, 2010)

oh man that some of the best bud ive ever seen.


----------



## terrorizer805 (Jan 22, 2010)

Whooo!
Yeah bro I have to get my hands on some of those cuttings.
They are simply amazing buds so beautiful.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 22, 2010)

mirrorman159 said:


> oh man that some of the best bud ive ever seen.


Thanks Man!  It has been curing for a couple weeks and so smooth and sweet now. 



terrorizer805 said:


> Whooo!
> Yeah bro I have to get my hands on some of those cuttings.
> They are simply amazing buds so beautiful.


Thank you for the compliment. I will be running them one more time after this one.


----------



## Orane420 (Jan 22, 2010)

Plants look dope brotha!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 22, 2010)

we gonna trade samples or wat?


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 23, 2010)

Orane420 said:


> Plants look dope brotha!


Thanks Bro



BooMeR242 said:


> we gonna trade samples or wat?


Sure man, you gonna drive up here?


So I did my final pruning under the screen and decided to thin some of the large fans on top that were shading lower bud sites. I did fuckin snap off a bud with my elbow, so I cut it off at the stem. :/ 

You can see the canopy is not even because of the two MBS that are stretching more than the pk. 

The canopy






under the canopy


----------



## abetterworld (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks for the picture "under the canopy"

Looks Perfect

Keep it up RDRFN420


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 23, 2010)

sick!! one of the best SOGs ive seen on the site, props raider


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Jan 23, 2010)

good shyt...


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 24, 2010)

abetterworld said:


> Thanks for the picture "under the canopy"
> 
> Looks Perfect
> 
> Keep it up RDRFN420


 Thanks! You sound familar    



HookedOnChronic said:


> sick!! one of the best SOGs ive seen on the site, props raider


Thanks chronic, I really appreciate the compliment! 



Ready2Inhale said:


> good shyt...


Thanks


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 26, 2010)

I watered tonight with 9 ml A/B, 5ml Pro Silica, .04 ml drip clean, 1 ml Root Excel per gal at 5.5 ph and 1050 ppm. 

Buds are starting to look perty  


_*canopy shots*_

















_*Bud Shots*_

*MBS2*





*Purple Kush*





_*MBS2*_





_*MBS1*_


----------



## notoriousb (Jan 26, 2010)

idk if its the pk or your bagseed, but those leaves are already starting to frost up nicely


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 26, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> idk if its the pk or your bagseed, but those leaves are already starting to frost up nicely


 
The first bud shot is the MBS2, next is PK, next is MBS2, and then MBS1. Ironically, this is the one I only cut two clones from and is looks to be a very agressive strain. I went back and edited and labeled the previous post. It is amazing how fast its getting frosty. The bud formation at 17 days looks very good too.


----------



## liljheazy (Jan 26, 2010)

yea man their starting to frost up nicely


----------



## norcalikilla (Jan 26, 2010)

hey rf420 i dont know if u remember me bc right after i introduced myself my harddrive on my laptop melted. u have no idea how hard it is to find one particular thread on a cell. i had a couple qs for yah but ill wait till i get a new comp. amazing grow and hopefully ill be back soon. be easy bro cant wait to hear ur crtisism about my setup -the overmedicated norcalikilla


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 26, 2010)

liljheazy said:


> yea man their starting to frost up nicely


Thanks, yeah tonight they all look frosty. I am super stokes that they are frosting already. The two bagseed girls look amazing. I'll post some pics tomorrow. 



norcalikilla said:


> hey rf420 i dont know if u remember me bc right after i introduced myself my harddrive on my laptop melted. u have no idea how hard it is to find one particular thread on a cell. i had a couple qs for yah but ill wait till i get a new comp. amazing grow and hopefully ill be back soon. be easy bro cant wait to hear ur crtisism about my setup -the overmedicated norcalikilla


Sorry to hear about your computer Bro. When you get it straightened out I would be happy to help any way I can. I am still learning myself, but am happy to share what knowledge and experience I have.



A note on cloning : I use an aeropinic cloner that I made. All the clones have rooted. It is weird though they took a lot longer this time. I ran with straight RO water this time. Last time I used a light A/B and root excel and they had 10 times the roots. I am not exagerating either. I ran it with plain ro this time just to see the difference. I will definatly be using some light nutes and root excel from here on out.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 28, 2010)

I got a surprise tonight when I checked on the girls. for those of you that followed my last grow might remember the aphid attack I got in the veg room. Well they are back. I think there must have been eggs in the transplanted coco that hatched. I caught them right when they hatched it looks like, because they were only in the medium, none on the fans, stems or buds. I inspect my medium every night and saw nothing last night. Tonight there was an army of litttle aphids crawling around in the coco. So I launched a three prong attack. First I doused the bottom of the canopy and the top of the medium with a strong dose of azamax. Then I covered the medium with cinnamon. Then I put an inch of diatomacious earth on top of the coco. I didn't want to use the diatamaciaous earth if possible because I am afraid it might get messy, but had no choice tonight. So I will now let them dry out 2 or three days. The DE is supposed to cut them up and the cinnamon is a fungaside. So, we will see

As promised here are some pics:

_*Mystery Bag Seed 1*_











_*Mystery Bag Seed 2*_











_*Purple Kush*_











_*Under the canopy ( you can see the DE on top of the medium)*_






_*The top *_


----------



## notoriousb (Jan 28, 2010)

and the battle with the aphids ensues 

buds are looking good tho man. cool to see how these mystery strains will do compared to the almighty pk


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 28, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> and the battle with the aphids ensues
> 
> buds are looking good tho man. cool to see how these mystery strains will do compared to the almighty pk


Yeah man it is a bitch. The bugs alway start to show up a few weeks into flower.. it's like the little bastards know that you can't hit them too heavy while the ladies are flowering. I am just hoping the DE works. I have heard amazing things about it and it is supposed to shread the shit of those little fuckers. 
As for the bagseed, I can say this... I wish I had cloned more of them. They look fenominal! I do have a couple pk's that are pushing them as far as size and fullness goes, but they are beasts! I think I will name the one Big Bertha and maybe the other Athena lol They are gonna be some pretty buds as long they dont drop a banana or something. I am very impressed with them.
Oh and I say you lost the might battle. I am sorry to see that Bro. Didn't you try a new treatment? I will have to let you know how this DE works. It is supposed to wipe out every critter that crosses it..so if the plants were clean when they went in, the only way a mite can get to the plant is to cross the through the DE which will be the end of its life. I am sorry to about losing those girls though. Man that is brutal. :/


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 28, 2010)

I found this info on DE

*

What is Diatomaceous Earth?* 
Diatomaceous earth is a remarkable, all-natural product made from tiny fossilized water plants. Diatomaceous Earth is a




naturally occurring siliceous sedimentary mineral compound from microscopic skeletal remains of unicellular algae-like plants called diatoms. These plants have been part of the earth's ecology since prehistoric times. It is believed that 30 million years ago the diatoms built up into deep, chalky deposits of diatomite. The diatoms are mined and ground up to render a powder that looks and feels like talcum powder to us. It is a mineral based pesticide. DE is approximately 3% magnesium, 33% silicon, 19% calcium, 5% sodium, 2% iron and many other trace minerals such as titanium, boron, manganese, copper and zirconium. Diatomaceous Earth is a natural (not calcined or flux calcined) compound. Diatomaceous Earth is a natural grade diatomite. However, the continual breathing of any dust should he absolutely avoided. 
*Pest Pistol is a great applicator for DE
and other powders Click here to go to Pest Pistol* 
*Use the Garden Syringe Applicator for pinpoint
Diatomaceous Earth and water injections in plants, trees shrubs etc.*​
This DE is not the same thing as the DE used in swimming pool filters. Pool grade DE is Diatomaceous Earth produced for pool filters and it is treated with heat, causing the formerly amorphous silicon dioxide to assume crystalline form. Pool grade DE should never be used for pest control. Swimming pool DE ranges from 60% to 70% free silica! 
*How does it work?*
To insects DE is a lethal dust with microscopic razor sharp edges. These sharp edges cut through the insect's protective covering drying it out and killing them when they are either dusted with DE or if it applied as a wettable powder spray. If they ingest the DE it will shred their insides.​


----------



## notoriousb (Jan 28, 2010)

hmm very interesting stuff on the DE. supposed to work on mites too tho huh? crazy how it just shreds them apart. I like the idea of that 

but it wasnt a total loss. there were 3 of the 4 super silvers I had that were hit hard and getting webbed up so I just tossed those last night and am left with 9 total in bloom- 1 ssh, and 8 granddads so not as bad as it couldve been. and I ordered some Mite-Rid last week but the company is out of the states so Im waiting till feb 3rd to claim a dispute and go through another company. just got off the phone with the bank cuz I just wanted to close the transaction now but gotta wait 10 business days. lol just another pain in the ass but it'll work out. but once it does, my next batch will be much more entertaining


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 28, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> hmm very interesting stuff on the DE. supposed to work on mites too tho huh? crazy how it just shreds them apart. I like the idea of that
> 
> but it wasnt a total loss. there were 3 of the 4 super silvers I had that were hit hard and getting webbed up so I just tossed those last night and am left with 9 total in bloom- 1 ssh, and 8 granddads so not as bad as it couldve been. and I ordered some Mite-Rid last week but the company is out of the states so Im waiting till feb 3rd to claim a dispute and go through another company. just got off the phone with the bank cuz I just wanted to close the transaction now but gotta wait 10 business days. lol just another pain in the ass but it'll work out. but once it does, my next batch will be much more entertaining


Yeah I wanted to try the DE last time, but was concerned about the mess. It is fine like powder, so imagine it will be like mud when I water. I watered before I put on the pots last night and plan on letting them go 2 or 3 days before watering again. I also am curious how effective it will be as it works it's way down into the coco. It is definatly an experiment, but I am so tired of these little fuckers I will try anything to get rid of them. I had some in my last flowering pots too and everytime I got rid of them, more eggs hatched. Never had them as bad as they were last night though. It looked like the coco was moving.

Glad to hear you didn't lose all your ladies  That sucks bout the online order man. It is always something isn't it? Keep an eye on this DE, maybe it will be the answer to both our bug issues


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 28, 2010)

Just found another great article on DE. http://urbangardenmagazine.com/2008/12/diatomaceous-earth-is-it-in-your-mix-hydroponic-uses/
and another http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=70408


----------



## smok33 (Jan 29, 2010)

I think i may have jizzed in my pants a bit! weed plants that have purple or blue on them point blank i get a weed boner for lol!

keep it going


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 29, 2010)

smok33 said:


> I think i may have jizzed in my pants a bit! weed plants that have purple or blue on them point blank i get a weed boner for lol!
> 
> keep it going


LOL Thanks! Everyone likes a little bud porn.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 29, 2010)

I am not sure if anyone is following anymore, but here is day 21 update. I haven't watered since adding the DE and haven't seen any aphids. That doesn't mean that they aren't still in the medium under the DE. So tomorrow I will be feeding with normal nute mix and 15 ml per gal of Azamax to kill any that are still in the coco.

I added a Co2Booster tonight. I am sure it won't make a major difference since I am exhausting my room, but any extra Co2 will help. I ran the hose to back of one of the oscilating fans that blows over the top of the canopy.













The bagseed girls seem to be slowing their stretch down while the pk is trying to catch up. The pk stretched last time into week five. The canopy has filled in nicely. I faven't taken any fans off in the last few days, but will selectively remove some that are crowded this weekend.












Humidity- Well last round it wasn't as wet outside ether. My humidity last round stayed between 40-50%. I have two large oscilating fans that blow accross and through the canopy and a vortex exhaust fan that keep the air moving pretty good in the room. The canopy is always moving. However, I don't like the 60-65% humidty levels in there. I was hoping the rain would stop by now. I have a 1200btu A/C-de- humidifier, but it really won't fit in the room, so my plan was to cut a hole in one of the walls big enough for the front to fit in and seal the opening to around the unit. The problem is that the intake is in the back along with the exhaust duct. So I am probably gonna have to just pick up a window unit when the temps get warmer and a seperate de-humidifier this weekend.

Clones- Well I transplanted clones yesterday and within a few hours it looked like a few wouldn't make it. Completley wilted. I trimmed most of the leaves off of the 3 that looked bad and within a few more hours they started looking up. Some definatly look stronger than others. The next few days will determine how they take the transfer. It is a pain putting clones out of the aero cloner into coco, because the roots a re so fragile. I am only keeping 12 for next round and maybe a couple mothers from the bag seeds. I will be giving the rest away. I will obviously be keeping the strongest ones. 























The Buds are really starting to frost up. They are all frosting more and more every day. I am excited to see how the bagseed buds develop.


----------



## notoriousb (Jan 29, 2010)

You know Im still high and following 

how does the co2 booster work? Ive never seen any co2 setup like that.

and those bagseeds are looking really good especially for only being 3 weeks in.

bet youre glad you took a couple cuttings of them


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 30, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> You know Im still high and following
> 
> how does the co2 booster work? Ive never seen any co2 setup like that.
> 
> ...


Thanks nb, lol, you know I am still high and posting. 
The Co2boost is a natural compost mix in a an (expensive) bucket with a pump that relases Co2. It was like 120 bucks. I plan on getting a Co2 set-up when I move my set-up to a room off of my garage next fall that I will be able to seal. This is just something to add a little extra Co2 to the room. Even if it is only 100ppm than it's better than not I guess. I just thought I would give it a shot with the same strain to see if there was any noticable difference. If so I will continue it, if not I'll scratch it.

Yes the bagseeds are looking real good. I wish I would have cut more of them.

Oh, here is a link on the co2boost - http://www.hydrowarehouse.com/boost-bucket-pump-p-963.html


----------



## CFL+OutdoorGrower (Jan 30, 2010)

Your girls are looking great!


----------



## mafuki (Jan 30, 2010)

I guess Indica is a real nice to grow indoors.


----------



## notoriousb (Jan 31, 2010)

100 ppm of co2 is better than 0 ppm 

do you have a fresh air intake in your room? i have a small intake fan but I forget the ppm of co2 in outdoor air but any co2 is always better than none. it'll be cool to compare from your last run to this one with the co2 bucket. a lot of variables but none the less will be a cool comparison.

we shootin for over 2 this round?


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 31, 2010)

CFL+OutdoorGrower said:


> Your girls are looking great!


 
Thank you



mafuki said:


> I guess Indica is a real nice to grow indoors.


Yeah, but the pk has some sativa in it and so does one of my bagseed. I am hoping the bagseed doesn't have too much that it ends up being a 10 week strain.



notoriousb said:


> 100 ppm of co2 is better than 0 ppm
> 
> do you have a fresh air intake in your room? i have a small intake fan but I forget the ppm of co2 in outdoor air but any co2 is always better than none. it'll be cool to compare from your last run to this one with the co2 bucket. a lot of variables but none the less will be a cool comparison.
> 
> we shootin for over 2 this round?


I haven't actually tested what the Co2 in my room is, but since I am constantly refreshing the room with fresh air from outside it is probably desent. The bucket is just some added Co2, but since I am exhausting my room constantly with 3 passive I won't get the full effect. 

I wanted to give an update on the aphids and DE. I removed the DE from the top of the medium before watering tonight. I let it sit for 3 days, but I tested some of the DE by wetting it and it turns into a messy clay like sludge when wet. So, I decided to scoop it off before watering. It was a tedious job and I didn't take it all off. I left a very thin layer. When I did water it seems most of the DE worked down into the coco, but just that thin layer still caused the water to fill up the pots before draining slowly.
The good news is there are no signs of the root aphids. I also add 15 ml per gal of azamax to my res before watereing 2.5 gals to each pot. That is a heavy dose.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 31, 2010)

The pk is still stretching every day and the bagseed has slowed, so I am hoping they end up close to even. MBS1 has 5 main colas and a dozen small ones. I am very happy with this strain. The MBS! smells just like the pk and the MBS2 has a lemony smell. No bugs today I will give them one more drench next week with azamax. 

Here are some pics


_*This is a canopy shot of the supercropped and topped MBS1. It is bowl shaped I couldn't get it all in the frame*_
*




*

*Canopy shot..I can't get the whole thing in the frame, but the top right corner is the two bag seed*






_*Just to give you an idea of the canopy heigth*_






_*Under the canopy*_






*MBS1*






_*MBS2*_







_*Purple Kush*_


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 1, 2010)

already soaked in trichomes, very nice as usual raider!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 1, 2010)

Amazing brother... amazing.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 1, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> already soaked in trichomes, very nice as usual raider!


I appreciate the compliment man. The pk does frost up quick under the 1000 watters. The bag seeds ar frosting up nicely too, but not like the pk.



jigfresh said:


> Amazing brother... amazing.


Thank you brother!


----------



## liljheazy (Feb 1, 2010)

looking great man keep it up!


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Feb 1, 2010)

afucking1 homie


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 2, 2010)

liljheazy said:


> looking great man keep it up!


Thank you heazy



Ready2Inhale said:


> afucking1 homie


Thanks



UPDATE: So tonight, or I should say last night now since it is 2:30, those fuckin little aphids bastards showed up again. This time I only spotted a couple, not like last week when the entire medium was moving. So.... ( deep sigh) I launched another wave of attacks on them. This time I used safer first and soaked the medium and the underside of the canopy. The canopy is clean, just a precation. Then I watered and then sprayed the underside of the canopy with azamax and put a good layer of azamax on top of the medium. I will be giving them another dose of azamax drench either next watering or the one after. My theory is that I have been successful at killing the live root aphids, but the eggs keep hatching. I guess I am going to have to keep killing them as they hatch. Ugg, such a pain in the ass.

Anyway, the ladies aren't showing any signs of root damage so that is good news. I gave them 1100 ppms tonight and added the Budxl, which I will continue up until the flush now. Next week I start the shooting powder which really helps them blow up and they get a couple doses of top booster next week too. So the fun part is about to start.

I will be posting another pic update tomorrow.


----------



## notoriousb (Feb 2, 2010)

fuck, sorry to hear theyre still giving you grief man. 

how much does that azamax run you cuz I think Im gonna have to pick some up soon


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 3, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> fuck, sorry to hear theyre still giving you grief man.
> 
> how much does that azamax run you cuz I think Im gonna have to pick some up soon


 
That azamax is expensive to use it as a drench, but it goes a long way as a foliar spray. It is 110 for a quart, but the small bottle is like 25 bucks.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Day 26 Flower*

As promised here are some pics. not much to report, no bugs tonight and the buds a growin'


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 3, 2010)

Sorry if you said already... but what strain are the clones?

Everything is so nice. Yours is the only grow I've ever seen that I would trade strait up for my grow.

Love it!


----------



## notoriousb (Feb 3, 2010)

I love those under-the-canopy shots 

buds are lookin great and clones are stacking up nicely too. keep it up Raider


----------



## sumbadazzbud (Feb 3, 2010)

Crazy setup! looks delicious though


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 3, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Sorry if you said already... but what strain are the clones?
> 
> Everything is so nice. Yours is the only grow I've ever seen that I would trade strait up for my grow.
> 
> Love it!


Clones are 12 PK, 6 MBS1, and 2 MBS2. I was planning on running 6 pk and 6 MBS1, but seeing how beautiful the MBS2 is looking I may throw those two in the mix after cutting some clones. Originally I was gonna keep the strongest one for a mother. All 24 clones have made so I will be giving away 12 of something as long as they are aphid free. I cleaned the veg room with bleach and left empty for 3 weeks, so they should be clean.
Wow Jig, that is one hell of a compliment comming from you. Thanks for the props man 


notoriousb said:


> I love those under-the-canopy shots
> 
> 
> buds are lookin great and clones are stacking up nicely too. keep it up Raider


lol Thanks nb! Yoy know when your high and lying on you side looking up throught the canopy, it is pretty cool. So I thought I would snap a couple pics. 



sumbadazzbud said:


> Crazy setup! looks delicious though


Thanks


----------



## liljheazy (Feb 3, 2010)

still looking great man, did you FIM or Supercrop?


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 4, 2010)

liljheazy said:


> still looking great man, did you FIM or Supercrop?


Thanks Brother. I supercropped and topped one that got into the lights in the veg room. I am inerested in fimming, I just am not confident in the technique.


----------



## notoriousb (Feb 4, 2010)

supercropping is probably my fav technique 

makes branches stronger and gives you a nice even canopy


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 4, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Thanks Brother. I supercropped and topped one that got into the lights in the veg room. I am inerested in fimming, I just am not confident in the technique.



i hope ure more confident after seeign me do a FIM first try RF. haha not too hard rite?


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 4, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> supercropping is probably my fav technique
> 
> makes branches stronger and gives you a nice even canopy


I really like the super cropping too. If you look back at the last pics, the one with the plant stems you can see the one that I topped and supercropped. That is the MBS1 that I will be running a tray of next round. I will top and supercropp all 6. The responds well to just being suppercropped, but I amy try a topping round witht hem too.



BooMeR242 said:


> i hope ure more confident after seeign me do a FIM first try RF. haha not too hard rite?


Yours looks great, I just don't know what the difference in results are between that and toppping.


----------



## abetterworld (Feb 4, 2010)

I am pretty sure RF is for RaiderFan


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 4, 2010)

abetterworld said:


> I am pretty sure RF is for RaiderFan


 
LMAO I get it. too funny that I didn't figure that one out. Almost like I have been smoking marijuana or something.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 4, 2010)

_*This is my puppy. He is a year old and a like one of the kids.*_ 






_*This is him watching TV, he loves animal planet*_


----------



## notoriousb (Feb 4, 2010)

does he drink st. ides yet??


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 4, 2010)

LOL dude. It's been a long time since I drank a 40 of St Ides. That shit is wicked.

Raider... love the pup. Also, I love the house. Man you are classy through and through (not sure what happened with your choice in football teams, haha).


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 4, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> I really like the super cropping too. If you look back at the last pics, the one with the plant stems you can see the one that I topped and supercropped. That is the MBS1 that I will be running a tray of next round. I will top and supercropp all 6. The responds well to just being suppercropped, but I amy try a topping round witht hem too.
> 
> 
> 
> Yours looks great, I just don't know what the difference in results are between that and toppping.


im not 100% sure the actual diff. supposed FIM is Fuck I missed and ure removin only 3/4 of the top new growth. i think "topping" is just a 45degree angled cut that chops off new growth and the top canopy fan leafs. but watever the dumb fuckn names are, i just know wat to do haha



#1Raiderfan420 said:


> LMAO I get it. too funny that I didn't figure that one out. Almost like I have been smoking marijuana or something.


bahaha ya RF is raiderfan. i saw sumone else refer to u as that so it saves me sum typin haha. just like peeps call me "boo" but it sounds gay to me like im sumons chick... lol


----------



## treemansbuds (Feb 5, 2010)

Hello #1Raiderfan-
Just stopping by and checking in. Things are stacking up nice over there, good to see. I'm a bit jealous about that PK you have. If that smoke is as stoney as it looks, you must be walking in circles sometimes......LOL. I must sample at a Raider game next year. 
TLD has a PK clone and a Chemo Cindy clone getting big and ready for me to pick up tomorrow. He has them in 5 gallon pots, ready to be taken to their new home. Running out of room under my 2-400mh, and 2-100mh lights. Waiting on a 1000 watt conversion bulb for my HPS set-up.
Keep up the good work, and fight hard against those pest your battling, fighting mites myself.
TMB-


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 5, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> does he drink st. ides yet??


LOL He will drink or eat anything you put in front of him man. I haven't had that shit in years.. Now I am gonna have to pick some up.



jigfresh said:


> LOL dude. It's been a long time since I drank a 40 of St Ides. That shit is wicked.
> 
> Raider... love the pup. Also, I love the house. Man you are classy through and through (not sure what happened with your choice in football teams, haha).


Thanks man. Not all raider fans are thugs man..Well maybe we are all thugs at heart. lol 



BooMeR242 said:


> im not 100% sure the actual diff. supposed FIM is Fuck I missed and ure removin only 3/4 of the top new growth. i think "topping" is just a 45degree angled cut that chops off new growth and the top canopy fan leafs. but watever the dumb fuckn names are, i just know wat to do haha
> 
> 
> 
> bahaha ya RF is raiderfan. i saw sumone else refer to u as that so it saves me sum typin haha. just like peeps call me "boo" but it sounds gay to me like im sumons chick... lol


LOL I was so baked when I read that.. I looked at it for a couple minutes and thought wtf does that mean. 


treemansbuds said:


> Hello #1Raiderfan-
> Just stopping by and checking in. Things are stacking up nice over there, good to see. I'm a bit jealous about that PK you have. If that smoke is as stoney as it looks, you must be walking in circles sometimes......LOL. I must sample at a Raider game next year.
> TLD has a PK clone and a Chemo Cindy clone getting big and ready for me to pick up tomorrow. He has them in 5 gallon pots, ready to be taken to their new home. Running out of room under my 2-400mh, and 2-100mh lights. Waiting on a 1000 watt conversion bulb for my HPS set-up.
> Keep up the good work, and fight hard against those pest your battling, fighting mites myself.
> TMB-


 
We will definatly have to burn a bowl at a Raider game. It is damn stoney. I always warn my buddies, but they never listen. I had a buddy get sick the other night. supposedly a hard core stoner, but he already had a good beer buzz and hit two bong hits. He was done in every sense of the word. lol Hey tell TLD howdy I miss that guy a lot.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 5, 2010)

So last night I added a 1/2 gal azamax drench after watering in the nutes. I checked about 4 hours after the drench for bugs. I didn't find any aphids in the medium, but did find a few larvae. So I mixed some dish soap and tabacco juice in a spray bottle and wetted the top of the coco and sprayed the underside of the canopy. No signs of life tonight, but I am sure there is another batch of eggs just waiting to hatch. The little fuckers are really pissin me off now. I didn't wan't to treat the ladies with anything but safe soap after week four, but I may have to give another drench next week if I see more signs of them little bastards.

Anyway, now the good part. The ladies are looking very healthy despite the attempts to attack their roots by the root aphids. 

_*The PK*_











_*The MBS1*_











_*The MBS2*_











_*The Canopy- you can see the the bag seed in the back corner that got a bit taller than the pk*_


----------



## CFL+OutdoorGrower (Feb 5, 2010)

Yum. Those are some beauty's...


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 6, 2010)

CFL+OutdoorGrower said:


> Yum. Those are some beauty's...


 
Thank you


Quick update-

I added preditor nematodes last night to the medium.


----------



## notoriousb (Feb 6, 2010)

no more fucking around with the aphids huh?  should take care of them nicely


----------



## liljheazy (Feb 6, 2010)

raider i was wondering how much was your yield last round?


----------



## zeta20 (Feb 6, 2010)

how much you expecting to yield this time??

i saw the last grow you got 2p's with 12 plants.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 6, 2010)

liljheazy said:


> raider i was wondering how much was your yield last round?


I got just over two pounds last round.



notoriousb said:


> no more fucking around with the aphids huh?  should take care of them nicely


Yeah man, I sprayed them on top of the medium last night and have 2 more sponges of nematodes soaking in my res right now to drench with. I am hoping they fuck those aphids up. I am plannning on letting the nematodes stay in the medium for two weeks then will flush with cearex to get get the nematodes out. I understand that there defication produces excess nitrogen and I don't want to risk the flavor of my weed by leaving them in at the end. Anyone have any experience with the excess nitrogen from nematodes?



zeta20 said:


> how much you expecting to yield this time??
> 
> i saw the last grow you got 2p's with 12 plants.


Well I am shooting for 1000 grams this time and next round I am running a tray of 6 MBS1 which look to be a higher yeilder than the pk, so next round should be even more I am just hoping the MBS1 turns out to be some good smoke. It smells kind of like pinapple or green apple..not quite as sweet as the pk or as sticky, but is frosting up nicely. It is just gonna be hard to top the pk in quality. The I had a couple dispensaries sample it and both said it was the best around right now, which is good to hear. It makes me feel like I must be doing something right


----------



## BurnDatShit35 (Feb 6, 2010)

Whooo go bag seed!!!!


----------



## smokingrubber (Feb 6, 2010)

I'll pull up a chair .... even though I'm a Niner fan


----------



## soundbombing (Feb 6, 2010)

I read all 18 pages!!! Wow, first journal that kept me around from beginning to current post.
I'm planning my next grow and I have some down time. Good luck with the bugs you are half way there to some greatness. How much a P are you getting from the co ops if you dont mind me asking?
How are you venting the lights and what are your temps in the flower area?


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 7, 2010)

soundbombing said:


> I read all 18 pages!!! Wow, first journal that kept me around from beginning to current post.
> I'm planning my next grow and I have some down time. Good luck with the bugs you are half way there to some greatness. How much a P are you getting from the co ops if you dont mind me asking?
> How are you venting the lights and what are your temps in the flower area?


Thanks for reading man and the kind words. I am getting 3500 - 3600 at the co-op. I amventing the lights with a 6" vortec fan. I have it open on the inside and three 6" passive vents for intake. I keep the room at 74 deg 24 hrs a day.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 7, 2010)

BurnDatShit35 said:


> Whooo go bag seed!!!!


 
I am stoked so far on the bagseed!



smokingrubber said:


> I'll pull up a chair .... even though I'm a Niner fan


No way man, no Niner fans in here. lol jk Welcome!


----------



## notoriousb (Feb 7, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> I got just over two pounds last round.
> 
> 
> Yeah man, I sprayed them on top of the medium last night and have 2 more sponges of nematodes soaking in my res right now to drench with. I am hoping they fuck those aphids up. I am plannning on letting the nematodes stay in the medium for two weeks then will flush with cearex to get get the nematodes out. I understand that there defication produces excess nitrogen and I don't want to risk the flavor of my weed by leaving them in at the end. Anyone have any experience with the excess nitrogen from nematodes?
> ...


sounds like youre talking to the right dispensaries  gonna have to make up some names of the bagseeds for the clubs too


----------



## widowAG (Feb 7, 2010)

how much yield are you looking to harvest? also how many plants did u have total?


----------



## widowAG (Feb 7, 2010)

never mind i c it


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 7, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> sounds like youre talking to the right dispensaries  gonna have to make up some names of the bagseeds for the clubs too


Yeah, I know. I thought one might be trainwreck because Ihad a couple trainwreck in the bagseed. Unfortunatly they were given to me sprouted and with no idea what was what. I had 8 sprouts and ended keeping the two that looked the healthiest and were females. I will come with something when I taste the final product.


widowAG said:


> how much yield are you looking to harvest? also how many plants did u have total?





widowAG said:


> never mind i c it


I have 12 plants and really don't know what to expect in yeild, but would be happy with anything over 2 lbs.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 7, 2010)

So I added more nematodes last night. I inspected the medium tonight and still have some larvae( which I think is fugnas gnat larvae. The ones I did find were dead or seem to be dying. I am hoping the nematodes will take of my medium. If any one knows how long it takes for them to start working, please share.

The room is a blend of wonderful fragrances now. Wish I could bottle that aroma.


_*MBS1*_






_*MBS2*_
_*




*_


_*Purple Kush*_
_*




*_

_*My dog watching the puppy bowl It is hilarious watching him bark a the TV*_


----------



## notoriousb (Feb 7, 2010)

maaan, the ganja gods just shit trichs all over your buds before every update Raider! 

haha and your rot's hilarious fixed to the tv!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 8, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> maaan, the ganja gods just shit trichs all over your buds before every update Raider!
> 
> haha and your rot's hilarious fixed to the tv!


LOL no shit, huh? It is crazy how the trichs are so thick. I am gonna have to say it is the 1000 watters. I start the shooting powder tomorrow. That is when they fattened up last time. I only ran a half dose last time, I am hitting them with a full dose this round.

My Rotti is nutz about animals on tv. When he is downstairs in front of the big tv he really gets excited. He loves the movie Marly and Me. He will actually watch the whole movie. lol


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 8, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> _*My dog watching the puppy bowl *_


My cat's really like the kitty halftime show, lol.

Man... that bagseed is looking like a winner.

Great work Raiderfan.


----------



## notoriousb (Feb 8, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> LOL no shit, huh? It is crazy how the trichs are so thick. I am gonna have to say it is the 1000 watters. I start the shooting powder tomorrow. That is when they fattened up last time. I only ran a half dose last time, I am hitting them with a full dose this round.
> 
> My Rotti is nutz about animals on tv. When he is downstairs in front of the big tv he really gets excited. He loves the movie Marly and Me. He will actually watch the whole movie. lol


what kind of shooting powder do you use? I was looking for some kind of bloom stimulant but its so hard to choose any product these days


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 8, 2010)

lol its a trip how dogs actually sit and watch tv.
they prob think the same thing about us staring at our plants... baha


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 8, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> My cat's really like the kitty halftime show, lol.
> 
> Man... that bagseed is looking like a winner.
> 
> Great work Raiderfan.


Thanks Jig, I am very excited to run a full tray of the bagseed. By the looks of it, it could double the yeild of the pk with similar trichome poduction. 



notoriousb said:


> what kind of shooting powder do you use? I was looking for some kind of bloom stimulant but its so hard to choose any product these days


I use house and garden shooting powder, but I also use their budxl and top booster, but the shooting powder is the shit.



BooMeR242 said:


> lol its a trip how dogs actually sit and watch tv.
> they prob think the same thing about us staring at our plants... baha


LOL, yeah he waits outside the grow room door for me. He is usually passed out when I come out. He has to know everything I am doing.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 11, 2010)

Damn, I lost track of days there for a minute. Well tomorrow I will start the Shooting powder. I am shooting for a March 5th harvest.
So I haven't seen any bugs, but still find the larvae in the medium. I added Sucrasheild today to see if that will take care of the larvae. 
The canopy is much lower this round as I kept bending and weaving for the first couple week of the stretch. I definatly am getting more light to more buds than last time. 
Anyway, here are a few pics.


_*MBS1*_











_*MBS2*_











_*PUrple Kush*_











_*Some Canopy Shots*_


----------



## sagensour (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks great Raider. Cant wait to see'em after the shooting powder. Im going to see how SP works for you then maybe try it out for myself since I need to put in a booster in two weeks or so. Isnt Shooting Powder supposed to sizzle and fizzle?


----------



## dank nug (Feb 11, 2010)

cant wait to see harvest pics. can anyone explain the doggy bowl to me? i found out it existed the other day and all i could think was "wtf is going on here" lol.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 11, 2010)

sagensour said:


> Looks great Raider. Cant wait to see'em after the shooting powder. Im going to see how SP works for you then maybe try it out for myself since I need to put in a booster in two weeks or so. Isnt Shooting Powder supposed to sizzle and fizzle?


Thank you Sagensour. The shooting powder does fiz a little bit when you first mix it. I mix it in a 2 gal bucket until totally dissolved then add to my res. I had good results last run with it and didn't even run it at full stregnth. This time I will be running full strength which since I use a drain to waste sytem watering every other day, will be 8-10 sachets. 



dank nug said:


> cant wait to see harvest pics. can anyone explain the doggy bowl to me? i found out it existed the other day and all i could think was "wtf is going on here" lol.


me and you both my friend. I have no idea what the doggy bowl is??


----------



## sagensour (Feb 11, 2010)

Thats alot of packet bro. I run soil, yhats y I think thats alot. Did it burn em at all last run?


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 11, 2010)

sagensour said:


> Thats alot of packet bro. I run soil, yhats y I think thats alot. Did it burn em at all last run?


Ddin't burn them last run. You need to flush when using shooting powder though.I fill a 50 gal res which waters 12 smart pots with coco twice with 20% runoff. I wil actually throw in a couple straight RO water flushes, so may not actually use that many, but I have 10 sachets just incase. I flush the last week with straight RO, so that leaves two weeks of shooting powder.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 11, 2010)

MBS #2 looks frosty as phuk raider! noticing any differences then last run?


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Feb 11, 2010)

hows the 6" fan & filter workin for ya with that funky urkle smell


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 11, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> MBS #2 looks frosty as phuk raider! noticing any differences then last run?


Thanks Chronic, the pk canopy is lower than last time from not letting them stretch as early, so there aren't as many large colas and more of them. The hairs were turning brown at this point last time, and I think the buds are a little fatter than they were at this point last time.
Here is a bud comparison

_*Last Run*_
*




*

*This Run*








Ready2Inhale said:


> hows the 6" fan & filter workin for ya with that funky urkle smell


Works great. No smell at all. That 6" fan actaully causes suction in the room. I have two doors, the one one hinges and then I sealed it with panda film and a zipper. The plastic one is always bowed in from the suction. So all there is no air escaping anywhere else than throug the carbon filter. Thererefore, no smell. 
The smell in the room though is marvelous. The pk has the normal sweet candy smell and the bagseeds are a little stronger smelling with a lemon/pinapple/green apple odor.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 11, 2010)

that is trippy as fuck, glad i asked


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 11, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> that is trippy as fuck, glad i asked


 
It is a trip. There aonly a few minor things different this time. I vegged these girls longer (50+ days)under t-5's and the last round was 30 days under mh. I am using Silicate this round. I used magic green foliar spray last time and not this round. I treated heavier in this round for insects in the medium which may have been a bigger issue in the last run. I added the CO2 bucket this round too.
Everything else is the same from the room temp/humididty to the nutrient regime. It is a trip though. I remember last run at about 6 1/2 weeks the trichs were already milky too. Maybe something made them mature faster last round or something.

Oh one more thing that may be the difference... The light was about 6 to 8" closer last time. However the lower bud hairs browned up the same time as the top ones last run.


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Feb 11, 2010)

ok cool...are you using a separate fan for the filter & an inline fan? & is it loud at all, i hear to just use rubber mounts


----------



## notoriousb (Feb 11, 2010)

such a difference when comparing them at the same time along. really dont know what the difference would be but looks like the pk will be yielding bigger this time


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 11, 2010)

Ready2Inhale said:


> ok cool...are you using a separate fan for the filter & an inline fan? & is it loud at all, i hear to just use rubber mounts


I am using just the 6" vortex fanthat pulls air through my reflectos, it is 448 CFM and three 6 " passive intakes. I left one end open so it intakes the air and the other end goes out of the room. 
It isn't as loud as the cheaper ones. I is under the house and souds like a slight hum. I have rubber sounds dampening brackets on it.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 11, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> such a difference when comparing them at the same time along. really dont know what the difference would be but looks like the pk will be yielding bigger this time


You know now that I think about it, My timer last night was drifting about 7 mins a day. I would tune it backlonce a week which may have cause a slight schedule interruption. 

I think the colas( not really colas since there are multiple tops) will be fatter this time too, just much shorter and more of them..


----------



## towelie420 (Feb 11, 2010)

DAAAAAAAAM!!! thats some of the best purple kush ive seen! great job


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Feb 11, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> I am using just the 6" vortex fanthat pulls air through my reflectos, it is 448 CFM and three 6 " passive intakes. I left one end open so it intakes the air and the other end goes out of the room.
> It isn't as loud as the cheaper ones. I is under the house and souds like a slight hum. I have rubber sounds dampening brackets on it.


 kool...thanks...


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 11, 2010)

towelie420 said:


> DAAAAAAAAM!!! thats some of the best purple kush ive seen! great job


Thank you for the compliment 



Ready2Inhale said:


> kool...thanks...


No porblem Bro.


----------



## InfiniteThought (Feb 12, 2010)

damn man, nice grow. just sat here and read the entire thing start to finish. inspirational quality. just wondered, in regards to aphids, what are your thoughts on just buying one of those ladybug things and setting a thousand predators loose in your grow room. I know it seems strange, but I read this high as hell and cant stop thinking about it.
Scribed on!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 12, 2010)

InfiniteThought said:


> damn man, nice grow. just sat here and read the entire thing start to finish. inspirational quality. just wondered, in regards to aphids, what are your thoughts on just buying one of those ladybug things and setting a thousand predators loose in your grow room. I know it seems strange, but I read this high as hell and cant stop thinking about it.
> Scribed on!


I hear ya man. Trust me if I had aphids on my canopy anywhere, I would load the room with lady bugs. Fortunately I have taken care of the root aphids it would seem anyway. The fungas gnats are the pain in my ass now. They lay eggs in the medium, which turn into larvae, which eat fresh roots. I don't have any flyers right now and since I added the sucra sheild, I haven't seen any larvae. I have millions of preditor nematodes roming my medium too. I a hoping I can get by with another couple doses of sucrasheild for the next few weeks to get through this grow. I will bleach the trays and fans and spray the shit out of the room before I move the babies in. I have been treating the babies figoriously with azamax and sucrashield. I also have been using silicate which stregnthens the roots as well as root excel. I have to be honest man, bugs are such apain in the ass and take up so much time. I have tried so many diifferent treatments, I am hoping to find the magic treatment. I think the most important thing is to always be preventative.

Thanks for taking the time to read the entire thread. I try to post lost of pics so you don't fall asleep. lol Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 12, 2010)

I was looking through the comparison shots of last round and found this one about the same time last round. It is before my wife and I were heading to a Raider game. Not a good shot of the plants and I think my wife forgot something...hmmm oh yeah her pants. lol We hadn't done our pre-game ritual yet 

_*My Raiderfan Wife*_


----------



## smokingrubber (Feb 12, 2010)

Does your wife have a beard ... or is that the way you Raider fans roll? LOL jk. Niner fans don't wear panties


----------



## sagensour (Feb 12, 2010)

Glad I just checked in!


----------



## InfiniteThought (Feb 12, 2010)

thanks man, I crashed a little after my last post. nice looking grow and for that matter nice looking wife too!


----------



## bball (Feb 12, 2010)

Looks great. How much did it produce?? Im asking because I am running a very similar medical grow that I just set up.


----------



## smokingrubber (Feb 12, 2010)

Okay that's better. You scared me for a moment! I thought she was dressing up for the Black Hole LOL.


----------



## wishitwereleagle (Feb 12, 2010)

hey just finished breezing through. and looks good will have to go back and read up more on this bug problem. Am having the same problem ( i think) little flying bugs. plants seem to be doing fine growing great just went into flower. Oh and as far as your wife from what i can see she is a very nice woman. and as a Raider fan living in donkey country Fuck the Broncos. 
i have some pics in my grow journal why so small.
happy farm'in and keep it legal folks


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 12, 2010)

smokingrubber said:


> Does your wife have a beard ... or is that the way you Raider fans roll? LOL jk. Niner fans don't wear panties


LOL A beard? Not sure what you mean by that one. Typical of a Niner fan to see the milar reflection of her hair and think she has a beard. Oh as a Niner fan you may like that shit or something SF and all. lol



sagensour said:


> Glad I just checked in!





InfiniteThought said:


> thanks man, I crashed a little after my last post. nice looking grow and for that matter nice looking wife too!


Thanks on both counts Brother



smokingrubber said:


> Okay that's better. You scared me for a moment! I thought she was dressing up for the Black Hole LOL.


 lol



wishitwereleagle said:


> hey just finished breezing through. and looks good will have to go back and read up more on this bug problem. Am having the same problem ( i think) little flying bugs. plants seem to be doing fine growing great just went into flower. Oh and as far as your wife from what i can see she is a very nice woman. and as a Raider fan living in donkey country Fuck the Broncos.
> i have some pics in my grow journal why so small.
> happy farm'in and keep it legal folks


 
You probably have fungas gnats if they aren't on the plants. Check your meduim real good. You need to move back about and inch or tow of the topsoil. Look for tiny little white larvae with black head. They are small and hard to see, look like tiny little worms. If you have the white larvae with black head you have fungas gnats. They are more of a nusuance than anything, but the larvae do munch on the roots.

Good to know we have some Raiderfans representing up in Colorado.


----------



## InfiniteThought (Feb 12, 2010)

always nice to have a loved one that supports your interests and forgets her pants


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 12, 2010)

InfiniteThought said:


> always nice to have a loved one that supports your interests and forgets her pants


 
LOL You gotta love it.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 12, 2010)

Ladies look good tonight. The hairs on the pk are starting to turn, trichs are mostly clear, and they are starting to fatten up a bit. 


I am gonna be honest. I am too high tonight to label all the pics, but here are a few


----------



## BluffinCali (Feb 12, 2010)

Plants look great, Im currently 3rd wk flower for my purple and u2 kush, lookin at your pics cant wait to see little more structure forming. As for the niners comments I dont know, I mean a raiders fan these days shouldnt be talkin trash about any teams, cmon Jamarcus, looks like gradkowski is the franchise qb, hahaha, you have to wait for Al Davis to be "gone" before you guys have a chance, my brother in law is die hard raiders fan so we get it going quite a bit. Honestly though if you could just get a decent quarterback and not make dumb draft picks like jamarcus and heyward-bey then you'd be alot better off, you could've had crabtree, what were they thinking, oh yeah he can run fast, lewis murphy is better than heyward-bey but hey what do I know...Peace...again plants look great LOL


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 13, 2010)

BluffinCali said:


> Plants look great, Im currently 3rd wk flower for my purple and u2 kush, lookin at your pics cant wait to see little more structure forming. As for the niners comments I dont know, I mean a raiders fan these days shouldnt be talkin trash about any teams, cmon Jamarcus, looks like gradkowski is the franchise qb, hahaha, you have to wait for Al Davis to be "gone" before you guys have a chance, my brother in law is die hard raiders fan so we get it going quite a bit. Honestly though if you could just get a decent quarterback and not make dumb draft picks like jamarcus and heyward-bey then you'd be alot better off, you could've had crabtree, what were they thinking, oh yeah he can run fast, lewis murphy is better than heyward-bey but hey what do I know...Peace...again plants look great LOL


Very nice, you will start see an exploson of trchomes over the next week and they usually double n size the last two weeks.
As for the Raiders, I almost fell over when I heard them announce Heyward Bey. Al really does need to get commtted or something. JaMarcus was a beast at LSU, t s crazy how big of a joke he has become. I am season ticket holder and we walked out of the last home game when Russel came in. He can clear the colosum faster than an earthquake. Crabtree was a gime, I mean was already lookng at round two and three because I knew they would take Crabtree 1st. Whatever, wait tl next season" it has been the Raderfan's motto for 8 years now.


----------



## notoriousb (Feb 13, 2010)

you can definitely tell the difference after adding the shooting powder  

every update makes me drool man


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 13, 2010)

hahaha poor raider fan, im a die hard eagles fan and was pissed when you guys beat us this year, what a fluke


----------



## sagensour (Feb 13, 2010)

I hate football!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 13, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> you can definitely tell the difference after adding the shooting powder
> 
> every update makes me drool man


Thanks Brotha 



HookedOnChronic said:


> hahaha poor raider fan, im a die hard eagles fan and was pissed when you guys beat us this year, what a fluke


ha ha ha, poor you man. You let us pull a fluke on you..but so did Cincinatti and Pittsburg two teams that should have run rght through us. just shows that football is a top down sport. We have the talent, just need some better leadershp.



sagensour said:


> I hate football!


 That sucks, Football has been part of my life since could walk..played Grade School/ HS/ Military, coached, and love to spectate.


----------



## BluffinCali (Feb 13, 2010)

Seriously your raiders have a good team, solid defense, great trio of rb's, need a QB and maybe some line help along with a new coach, but I could see you guys in the playoffs real soon, probably wild card cause Chargers are gonna win the division most years. Anyways plants still lookin great, Im way late but still subscribin, give me a preview of whats to come. Whats your usual flowering time with the purple??


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 13, 2010)

BluffinCali said:


> Seriously your raiders have a good team, solid defense, great trio of rb's, need a QB and maybe some line help along with a new coach, but I could see you guys in the playoffs real soon, probably wild card cause Chargers are gonna win the division most years. Anyways plants still lookin great, Im way late but still subscribin, give me a preview of whats to come. Whats your usual flowering time with the purple??


We need to trade one of those trio of RBs for a stud LB and then stregthen our O line and maybe even DT. 
Welcome ot the party! Flowered the PK for 62 days last time, could have cut them at 55 though. I am shooting for March 5th( 58 days think), but I will let the trichs tell me when they are ready. I am looking for 33-40% amber.


----------



## sagensour (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## sagensour (Feb 13, 2010)

sagensour said:


>


 
Ill tackle number 9 all day.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 13, 2010)

lol which one sage, theres 2 #9 hahahahahha

in that case ill take 12 lol shes in the dolphins outfit

edit- #9 in the bengals is sexy as well


----------



## BluffinCali (Feb 13, 2010)

Yeah Ive got some purple going along side some u2 kush, there both at 4wks today, never grown either of them so thats nice to know your flowering schedule. About the raiders I think they should trade Justin Vargas, although Im not sure what they would get for him but he runs hard and doesnt get much credit, hopefully for you they make some good picks this year.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 13, 2010)

sagensour said:


> Ill tackle number 9 all day.


I would take both #9's, but if I had to take one it would be #4 in the black.



HookedOnChronic said:


> lol which one sage, theres 2 #9 hahahahahha
> 
> in that case ill take 12 lol shes in the dolphins outfit
> 
> edit- # in the bengals is sexy as well


#12 is sweet too..although I would kick any of them out of bed for eating crackers.


BluffinCali said:


> Yeah Ive got some purple going along side some u2 kush, there both at 4wks today, never grown either of them so thats nice to know your flowering schedule. About the raiders I think they should trade Justin Vargas, although Im not sure what they would get for him but he runs hard and doesnt get much credit, hopefully for you they make some good picks this year.


Good luck wth you pk man. Is it the oaksterdam strain "SR71"? It s a great strain, not a huge producer, but the end result s second to non man. Really, it is the best I have smoked. I have 7 different strains in my cabnet right now bubble berry crack, salmon creek, og kush, green crack, durban deisel, Banana Kush, and PK..the pk is my favorite and my wife won't smoke any of the others now. 
I hope we draft offensive lineman one and two.


----------



## BluffinCali (Feb 13, 2010)

No its not oaksterdam strain, got it off my buddy at the one of the collectives up in redding ca, not sure where the cut is from but Ive seen and smoked it many times and its fire, I would love to get my hands on some of the salmon creek, you know where I could get some? even if I have to come down to the bay area..I would imagine you'll draft an OL with your 1st/2nd pick, atleast you should, just like my niners, thankfully last few years we've had some decent drafts, P. Willis is a beast...take care, peace


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 13, 2010)

BluffinCali said:


> No its not oaksterdam strain, got it off my buddy at the one of the collectives up in redding ca, not sure where the cut is from but Ive seen and smoked it many times and its fire, I would love to get my hands on some of the salmon creek, you know where I could get some? even if I have to come down to the bay area..I would imagine you'll draft an OL with your 1st/2nd pick, atleast you should, just like my niners, thankfully last few years we've had some decent drafts, P. Willis is a beast...take care, peace


 
Actually I do know a clone vendor in cohassett, which is outside of chico that has some Salmon Creek Big Bud right now. He vends to the bay area clubs. I am supposed to trade clones, I just gave him 6 pk and he is gonna gve me which ever of the strains he has that I end up deciding on. He has like 12 strains of clones right now. You are only an hour away so maybe I could hook you two up.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 13, 2010)

I tried to get a few pics under a floro befrore the hps came on tonight I got a couple before the lights came on.


----------



## BluffinCali (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah I would love to get my hands on some SC big bud, cohasset is close so thats cool, let me know if its a possibilty. Sweet pics, those are some nice lookin nuggets, different lighting really makes em pop...keep up the good work, peace


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Feb 14, 2010)

gettin real real close


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 14, 2010)

BluffinCali said:


> Yeah I would love to get my hands on some SC big bud, cohasset is close so thats cool, let me know if its a possibilty. Sweet pics, those are some nice lookin nuggets, different lighting really makes em pop...keep up the good work, peace


 
I will talk to him and pm you.
Yeah it crazy how much the HPS lights wash out the pictures. Thanks Man



Ready2Inhale said:


> gettin real real close


The PK looks like it is right on schedule, and the MBS1 hairs are starting to brown. the trichs are still clear on both bag seed girls whch has me a lttle concerened. I don't want a staggered harvest. I still have 3 weeks, so we will see.


----------



## liljheazy (Feb 14, 2010)

dam they are looking frosty as fuck


----------



## terrorizer805 (Feb 14, 2010)

Wow coming along very nicely man, keep up the good work bro.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 14, 2010)

glad to see ure doin lots of updates bro and theyre almost all positive. keep it up


----------



## hightyde27 (Feb 14, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> glad to see ure doin lots of updates bro and theyre almost all positive. keep it up


^^







Sub'd. Nice friggin grow. You have almost the identical set up I'm goin for.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 14, 2010)

liljheazy said:


> dam they are looking frosty as fuck


Thanks man, they all have good trich development, but I am really appreciating the pk's frost now. I can't touch any part of the plant without my fngers sticking together, well the stems aren't stcky, but even the large fans are sticky. The two bagseeds look great, just not as frosty as the pk.


terrorizer805 said:


> Wow coming along very nicely man, keep up the good work bro.


Thanks man 


BooMeR242 said:


> glad to see ure doin lots of updates bro and theyre almost all positive. keep it up


 Thanks my friend. I have been battling a bit with big sin the coco, but have it under control for the most part now. No aphids that I know of, just a few pesky gnats.


hightyde27 said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks and welcome Bro.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 14, 2010)

A quick update:
The ladies look great, they aren't getting any taller now, just fattening up. The pk tops are starting have buds pushing out the sides now. The bagseed that stretched the most is starting to fill in and the MBS1 is fattening up too. have given them two feedings wth shooting powder now and added some Sweet by botanicare yesterday and will gve it to them the rest of the time.

The vegging girls look fantastic. They were treated yesterday with azamax and sucrasheild. The 6 MBS1 were growing faster than the rest, so I had to top all 6. Now I have six clones in the cloner. I ddn't want to clone yet, but couldn't bring myself to throw out those gorgeous tops. They are in 2.5 lter square pots now and all look great. i kept nine pk, six MBS1 and two MBS2. am thnkng of runnng nne pk n a tray and 6 MBS1 in the other ( might add the MBS2 dependng on how big they are then and how they turn out ths run. have a co-op grow wth 4 patients so have always grown under the lmits. 17 plants is still well under the legal limits, but think might give me a nicer yeild. I will not leave as many shoots next round though. I will try to get 4 strong branches on each plant, but we will see.  
Anyway, more pics tomorrow night. I hope you all had a great Valentines Day with your ladies or men whichever s the case. My wife and I had a great night Sushi, martinis and a movie. The rest is rated X maybe even XX lol.


----------



## JoeCa1i (Feb 14, 2010)

Nice,but does the purple come towards the end?


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 14, 2010)

haha xx rated is the best. im headed that way soon im sure baha


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 14, 2010)

JoeCa1i said:


> Nice,but does the purple come towards the end?


thanks man. There is actually a alight purple to the tops of the pk now, it is hard to see under the hps. To answer your qustion though, yes they purple up a lot around week 7. you can look at my last journal toward the end and see when they turned perple. It still isn't a good representation of how purple they are. Wehn we harvested and were trimming is when we really saw how pruple they got. We had fans the size of my head that were solid dark purple.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 14, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> haha xx rated is the best. im headed that way soon im sure baha


LOL nice, well I am sure there will be round two comming up for me  The wife is loaded, so you know how that goes.


----------



## mr.smileyface (Feb 14, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> *Day 26 Flower*
> 
> As promised here are some pics. not much to report, no bugs tonight and the buds a growin'


 Doesnt it feel good that your crop keeps getting better and better everytime


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 15, 2010)

mr.smileyface said:


> Doesnt it feel good that your crop keeps getting better and better everytime


Absolutely!! I am becoming much more effective I think. Now that I have a grow and almost two under my belt, I am much more confident and don't freak out when I have an issue


----------



## hightyde27 (Feb 15, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> LOL nice, well I am sure there will be round two comming up for me  The wife is loaded, so you know how that goes.


You got an ol' lady that goes from house wife to porn star with a buzz too? High five. Them's the best kind....

Unless of course you're girl is a tatted down hottie, taking it like a champ in the green house. 
Hats off, yo.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 15, 2010)

hightyde27 said:


> You got an ol' lady that goes from house wife to porn star with a buzz too? High five. Them's the best kind....
> 
> Unless of course you're girl is a tatted down hottie, taking it like a champ in the green house.
> Hats off, yo.


Absolutley my friend!


----------



## abetterworld (Feb 15, 2010)

TLD says you are ready to get some CO2 going under that canopy......


----------



## bender420 (Feb 15, 2010)

Holy Tamales Man, Grow is looking off the chains man. I have been too damn ill to start a journal.


----------



## BluffinCali (Feb 15, 2010)

Still lookin nice and healthy, keep it up my man...peace out


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 15, 2010)

abetterworld said:


> TLD says you are ready to get some CO2 going under that canopy......



lol is that rite... does he speak vicoursly thru u?


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 15, 2010)

abetterworld said:


> TLD says you are ready to get some CO2 going under that canopy......


Very nice to know he is still watching  I really want to run CO2, but I have been waiting until I move into another room that will be much easer to control. This room is just a 2x4 framed Therma board walled, pool liner on top of pea gravel floor. The room I will be moving to is a 12x14 room off the back of my garage. It is my sons bedroom now, but he is gradualting in June and moving out, so I will be moving in. When I make this move to the new room I will be adding CO2 running a sealed room. Maybe even a couple more lights. 



bender420 said:


> Holy Tamales Man, Grow is looking off the chains man. I have been too damn ill to start a journal.


What is up my friend. It is good to hear from you. I miss be able to go back and forth with ya every time I sing on.  I hope you are feeling better. You should throw a couple pics of your ladies up, you can throw them on here man if you want. 



BluffinCali said:


> Still lookin nice and healthy, keep it up my man...peace out


Thank you Bro 


BooMeR242 said:


> lol is that rite... does he speak vicoursly thru u?


LOL I know right


----------



## bender420 (Feb 15, 2010)

Yeah man, I miss the old times. Its seems like so long ago. I did spend a good bit of time to read your second journal half way. 

You asked for them, here they are, very excited about the CJ. 

Here is the CJ and OG around day 24.

First 2 are CJ and last 2 are OG.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 15, 2010)

So I had a major scare today. I went down to the room 2 minutes before the lights were gonna come on to try and get a couple pics without the hps on. When I unzipped the inside door, I saw light...I had turned on one of the florecent lights on the ceiling the other day when I took the before lights pics. So I thought oh shit that floro has been on for 3 days straight..about had a heart attack..then I realized that the light is plugged into the same cord as the CO2 bucket and comes on about 15 minutes before the hps timer does..thank god! So it just came on 15 minutes early... It is still a light variation, but not nearly as bad as having a light on for 3 days.. wheew , that was a close one.

So anyway, I watered today with straight RO just to give them a light flush. I will give them another 10 or so days of full nutes and then flush for a week before harvest. 

Here are a few pics

_*MBS1*_
*




*






*MBS2*
*




*






*Purple Kush*











This is the MBS1 plant






This is the MBS2 plant






This isn't the best pic, but some of the pk


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 15, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Yeah man, I miss the old times. Its seems like so long ago. I did spend a good bit of time to read your second journal half way.
> 
> You asked for them, here they are, very excited about the CJ.
> 
> ...


Fantastic Brother!! Really really nice. They look so healthy. Great photo quality too man. You must be stoked! I am stoked for you man. That CJ looks amazng! No more HG huh? Oh that's rght oyu ddn't really like the smoke did you? Hopefully the CJ gives you the pain releif you are looking for man.


----------



## bender420 (Feb 16, 2010)

Damn bro, ur current to ur old and man it seems like u are doing something different, serious dank bro.

I only have 1 OG and my goal is to get the same from 1 OG as I got from 2 OGs last round. 

I literally shitted on the HG, that is how much I hated the smoke and lets not forget the got damn nanners I had to pull out every day. What a garbage strain by GHS, i will never fux with GHS when there is amazing stuff like cali connection, subcool, dna, reserva. Hell I rather go with nirvana over GHS. It did have a yield but I don't care for less potent stuff.

Yeah man my fingers are crossed for the CJ, so far it looks pretty frosty. If the potency is there for CJ then it will be CJ from here on out. I don't want to loose the OG genetics but I could get at least double the amount of meds under the same light and same space from GJ. Plus CJ veg time is at least 25-50 percent faster. and lets not forget CJ clones root in coco by day 5-6 versus OG which takes 20 days or so.

Here is the OG (1 and 2 ) and CJ (3) at day 27


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Feb 16, 2010)

threadjack


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 16, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Damn bro, ur current to ur old and man it seems like u are doing something different, serious dank bro.
> 
> I only have 1 OG and my goal is to get the same from 1 OG as I got from 2 OGs last round.
> 
> ...


I hope it turns out well for you man. They look great. That OG looked amazng last round.
I am very happy with the looks of MBS1 (bagseed) Like you said, It looks lke it could double the yeld of the pk and looks really nice and frosty too. I hope it turns out some good smoke, because I already have 6 vegging now to run a tray of.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ready2Inhale said:


> threadjack


LOL know right? No, I asked him to post those pics. Bender's a buddy of mine and had some medcal problems so he ddn't run a journal this round, so asked him to post a couple pics of the ladies. It's all good.


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Feb 16, 2010)

yea, its all good...i understand & what the hell is CJ?


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 16, 2010)

Casey James, I actually hadn't heard of it before either


----------



## bender420 (Feb 16, 2010)

LOL, thanks for explaining raider.

Yeah the MBS look really really good. There is no way the smoke could be bad from the MBS, it just looks too good for that. 

CJ is Casey Jones not James, LOL. 

Breeder: H3ad Seeds
Lineage if known: (Thai x Trainwreck) x East Coast Sour Diesel

This is a very amazing strain, I just cannot wait to finish it.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 16, 2010)

Casey Jones is the bomb! And I'm old for calling something the bomb, lol.

Raider, I pretty much don't know what to say other than you are a growing force of nature. There is the wind, the ocean, the sun, and YOU, haha.

I had sushi for Vday as well. She picked the date event... I picked the restaurant.


----------



## hightyde27 (Feb 16, 2010)

See. That's why i consider myself a lucky man, I met my wife at a fuck valentines day party i threw. Now we make it a point not to celebrate it, just hump like angry bunnies.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 16, 2010)

bender420 said:


> LOL, thanks for explaining raider.
> 
> Yeah the MBS look really really good. There is no way the smoke could be bad from the MBS, it just looks too good for that.
> 
> ...


 My bad, sounds like a killer mix though.



jigfresh said:


> Casey Jones is the bomb! And I'm old for calling something the bomb, lol.
> 
> Raider, I pretty much don't know what to say other than you are a growing force of nature. There is the wind, the ocean, the sun, and YOU, haha.
> 
> LOL Thanks Jig, I apreciate the compliment man. I had sushi for Vday as well. She picked the date event... I picked the restaurant.


 I love sushi man, I could eat it almost every day and it make s the wife happy which is a bonus. 



hightyde27 said:


> See. That's why i consider myself a lucky man, I met my wife at a fuck valentines day party i threw. Now we make it a point not to celebrate it, just hump like angry bunnies.


That is a cool place to meet. Sounds like we have the second half of the night in similar, it just starts with a card and dinner.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 16, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> I love sushi man, I could eat it almost every day and it make s the wife happy which is a bonus.


Funny thing is... my wife won't touch the stuff. Doesn't even like the other food they serve. So she just ordered from the place next door and we ate outside. Asked the people next door to bring the food over, lol. We are both only children. We even have our own rooms at home. You can guess which room has the grow room for a closet, haha.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 16, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Funny thing is... my wife won't touch the stuff. Doesn't even like the other food they serve. So she just ordered from the place next door and we ate outside. Asked the people next door to bring the food over, lol. We are both only children. We even have our own rooms at home. You can guess which room has the grow room for a closet, haha.


LOL I was posting on your thread while you were over here. That is cool that you guys let each have their own. So you mut have sleep overs right or do leave after the romance is doen and go to your room?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 16, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> LOL I was posting on your thread while you were over here. That is cool that you guys let each have their own. So you mut have sleep overs right or do leave after the romance is doen and go to your room?


Hahaha.... we Sleep in the same room, lol. The bedroom is actually my room... I just let her sleep in here. The office is hers. I'll tell you this, I definitely would have picked the room with the big closet if I knew what I would be doing now.

About sleepovers... we try to have a little date campout type thing in the living room once every couple weeks or so. Makes us feel like teenagers. (teenagers who own a house, lol) Campouts on the deck are good too. However, the last time we did it, a fucking bear was walking around outside. Thank god we left the food indoors.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 16, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Hahaha.... we Sleep in the same room, lol. The bedroom is actually my room... I just let her sleep in here. The office is hers. I'll tell you this, I definitely would have picked the room with the big closet if I knew what I would be doing now.
> 
> About sleepovers... we try to have a little date campout type thing in the living room once every couple weeks or so. Makes us feel like teenagers. (teenagers who own a house, lol) Campouts on the deck are good too. However, the last time we did it, a fucking bear was walking around outside. Thank god we left the food indoors.


LOl Well that is good, I was starting to wonder lol I remember the video you posted of the bear that was nutz. We live right by lake Oroville, so sometimes we take out the boat at night in the summer and make some magic while having some cocktails, floating on the water and listening to tunes..that is when I feel like a teenager. It is important to do things like that to keep the spark alive


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 16, 2010)

bender420 said:


> LOL, thanks for explaining raider.
> 
> Yeah the MBS look really really good. There is no way the smoke could be bad from the MBS, it just looks too good for that.
> 
> ...


rite on with the stats for the casey jones. huge yielding strain. just see jigs grow...



jigfresh said:


> Casey Jones is the bomb! And I'm old for calling something the bomb, lol.
> 
> Raider, I pretty much don't know what to say other than you are a growing force of nature. There is the wind, the ocean, the sun, and YOU, haha.
> 
> I had sushi for Vday as well. She picked the date event... I picked the restaurant.


the CJ was def bomb shit and has sum great color to it. glad u guys had fun on vday. i figured seeing me was good enough bahaha



hightyde27 said:


> See. That's why i consider myself a lucky man, I met my wife at a fuck valentines day party i threw. Now we make it a point not to celebrate it, just hump like angry bunnies.



haha i love this shit. rep just for makin me laugh brotha


----------



## BluffinCali (Feb 16, 2010)

When I was 10yrs old had a bad wakeboarding accident at lake oroville, tore all my ligaments, almost shattered my knee, ended up getting clot in my artery that I almost had my leg amputated. Thank god the clot was flapping, lettin little blood through, still got my peg leg, lol, main reason I got my recommendation is the nerve pain caused from that clot. Still got to play everything except couldnt play football anymore, 19yrs ago, anyways just thought it was funny you mentioned lake oroville, I have fond memories of that lake lol. Havent heard about that casey jones for a long time, wheres a place someone can find that strain? Sounds like fun!


----------



## bender420 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey Raider, I tried getting in touch with the person I got the CJ from, even though he was only helping medical patients like me, I think he got a hard time from the law enforcement and had to be shut down. 

That is why I always stay way under my limit and grow only for myself because the last thing I want is to get in unnecessary trouble. 

OH yeah I started my journal finally, https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/303638-personal-medical-grow-casey-jones.html.


----------



## bender420 (Feb 17, 2010)

BluffinCali said:


> When I was 10yrs old had a bad wakeboarding accident at lake oroville, tore all my ligaments, almost shattered my knee, ended up getting clot in my artery that I almost had my leg amputated. Thank god the clot was flapping, lettin little blood through, still got my peg leg, lol, main reason I got my recommendation is the nerve pain caused from that clot. Still got to play everything except couldnt play football anymore, 19yrs ago, anyways just thought it was funny you mentioned lake oroville, I have fond memories of that lake lol. Havent heard about that casey jones for a long time, wheres a place someone can find that strain? Sounds like fun!


Sorry to hear bout the injury mate. I had a terrible back injury myself, but fuck it man life goes on, i do my best to live a normal life but at times it can get very hard to do that.

Here is some more info on the Casey Jones from Ed's Big Book of Buds Vol 3

"Casey Jones combines an excellent sativa mother, a TrainwreckxThai with an outstanding male from Rezdog's Sour Diesel v3 line. The mother originated from Billy Goat Seed's Oriental Express cross. She has a very sweet flavour, and a heady trancendent high. 

Adding diesel to Trainwreck suggested the Name Casey Jones , engineer of the most famous train wrecks of all time. the sativa-dominant Casey Jones strain has an amazing high. the plant varies slightly in structure, from Thai foxtails to Diesel plumes! It retains the short ripening time of the Oriental Express Mother, finishing in about 8 weeks. Casey Jones is not overly picky, suiting the novice grower as well as the sweet toothed connoisseur. 

This Variety multi-branches well, especially when trained. She prefers moderate feeding and grows to a final hieght of 30-40 inches when forced to flower at 12-16 inches. When plants grown short with a single cola (SOG style), they yield an average of 1/3 to 1/2 ounce (10-14g). Grown large and trained, plants can yield up to 3.5 ounces(100g) each, 
The Buds form like towers of calyxes, tight bud clusters, creating a looser cola, with colourful pistils that vary from orange to pink. The leaves have thin blades and stems may purple late in the flowering phase.

The Casey Jones flavour is a combination of the confection-like sweet Oriental Express and the citric sour of the Diesel. The high can be felt almost immediately and lasts about an hour and a half. This strain has an up effect with vividly trippy,thought provoking quality that can lead to mental wandering. Under its effects, one may feel a stronger sense of connectedness to self and others. Its good for creative activities that can benefit from an introspective mood and don't require intense right brain focus. Its less than ideal if you need to make plans, balance your checkbook or do other very linear activities. Go fly a kite, watch a movie, hike around in the outdoors, or engage in a little painting or other interpretive activity when indulging in Casey Jones. Do not drive a train!" 


The sad thing is Casey Jones seeds are almost extinct, I say almost because I know a handful of people out there have some CJ beans and CJ males. 

Also I know eventually there will be CJ Fem seeds made from Joe's Pheno. 

On that note, best of luck to Shmoe and his family.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 17, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> rite on with the stats for the casey jones. huge yielding strain. just see jigs grow...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh, thanks for the responses. lol



BluffinCali said:


> When I was 10yrs old had a bad wakeboarding accident at lake oroville, tore all my ligaments, almost shattered my knee, ended up getting clot in my artery that I almost had my leg amputated. Thank god the clot was flapping, lettin little blood through, still got my peg leg, lol, main reason I got my recommendation is the nerve pain caused from that clot. Still got to play everything except couldnt play football anymore, 19yrs ago, anyways just thought it was funny you mentioned lake oroville, I have fond memories of that lake lol. Havent heard about that casey jones for a long time, wheres a place someone can find that strain? Sounds like fun!


Damn Bro, I am sorry to hear about that shit. That must have been a nasty spill Brother. Growing up here and spending so much time on the lake, I a have seen some nasty accidents out there. I am just glad you still got your leg man. 



bender420 said:


> Hey Raider, I tried getting in touch with the person I got the CJ from, even though he was only helping medical patients like me, I think he got a hard time from the law enforcement and had to be shut down.
> 
> That is why I always stay way under my limit and grow only for myself because the last thing I want is to get in unnecessary trouble.
> 
> OH yeah I started my journal finally, https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/303638-personal-medical-grow-casey-jones.html.


Thanks for looking out Brother. I appreciate the attrempt. He must not live in CA if he got popped for vending clones to medical patients. I always stay under too borther, I have a copperative grow and now grow for 5 patients including myself. I could grow 30 plants or actually 99 now that Cal has lifted the limits on number of plants. I am going to run a few more plants next round, but still far below the legal limits. The local law enforcement is still arresting poeple that grow more than is medically necesary. I am also a vendor and have a vendor agreement, which I bascally stll only give my extras to the dispnsaries. Anyway, sorry for rambling, just sorry to hear about your friend,


bender420 said:


> Sorry to hear bout the injury mate. I had a terrible back injury myself, but fuck it man life goes on, i do my best to live a normal life but at times it can get very hard to do that.
> 
> Here is some more info on the Casey Jones from Ed's Big Book of Buds Vol 3
> 
> ...


 Sounds like a great strain!


----------



## bender420 (Feb 17, 2010)

No worries raider, didn't know that the plant limit in Cali was lifted.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 17, 2010)

I got baked last night after taking care of the girls and passeed out with my lap top on my lap while postng an update. lol
Last night the girls got there first full dose of Shooting Powder. I fed with 1200ppm and 2 sachets of shootign powder, 15ml sweet, 4 ml budxl, 5 ml cal/mag, .04 drip clean. oh and 11 ml of Cocos A/B. 
I gave the top of the medium a good dose of sucrasheild after watering. 

I am a little nervous about the bagseeds and the possibilty of bananas. Anyone who has found them, where do you look for them? Would they be by the little pods that grow off the stems at the base of the fan leaves with he white hairs in the end? If anyone has a picture of what they look like and where to find them or advice on watching for them, I would appreciate the help. I have no reason to expect them, I just want to keep a lookout.

Here are some of the pics I took last night.


----------



## jayganja78 (Feb 17, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> I got baked last night after taking care of the girls and passeed out with my lap top on my lap while postng an update. lol
> Last night the girls got there first full dose of Shooting Powder. I fed with 1200ppm and 2 sachets of shootign powder, 15ml sweet, 4 ml budxl, 5 ml cal/mag, .04 drip clean. oh and 11 ml of Cocos A/B.
> I gave the top of the medium a good dose of sucrasheild after watering.
> 
> ...


 

real nice man good job peace


----------



## norcalikilla (Feb 17, 2010)

whats happenin raider. finally have a comp that i can use. im back in norcal about to get somethin started and was wondering if you wouldnt mind steering me in the right direction. im thinking about either coco with your H&G nutes (canna is WAY too expensive right now) or doing an organic grow. who knows maybe i will do both. but my question lies in the strength of the nutes with the coco. would i be able to run my nutes at 1/4 strength in coco seeing as how the coco doesnt provide much nutrient other than N? what are you finding is the best strength for your ladies? 

also i was wondering the best way to controll temps. i dont mind spending the money up front i just dont want to waste time and money trying something that doesnt work as well only to end up doing it the right way later and spending more by not just doing it right the first time. i should also include that i'm leaning towards a tent with my living situation.

thanks in advance for any help and the permission to ask in your journal!

nck


----------



## bender420 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sweet Jesus man, PK and MSBs both looking killer.

As you know I have dealt with nanners, the answer is simple, nanner will pop up anywhere on the bud. If the plant is a hermie, where there is bud, there will be nanners.

Nanners don't prefer a particular spot on the bud, they show up any where, a lot of time very visible other times very well hidden. For spots that are hard reach and look at just take pictures and monitor and look for the nanners closely.

I wouldn't worry much about the nanners, your MSB looks really good. A lot of good intelligent strains will pop a some nanners towards the very end, that is because the plant has realized that there is no male to fuck it so the lady makes it's last attempt to carry on its off spring by making a few balls. This situation can occur in some very good strains who are full blown hermies, I just think of them as the smart ones who realize the reality of no male being around. 

Say you end up with a nanner or two towards the end, and fuck a bit of PK and end up with seeds. I know we don't want this, but since the MBSs look mighty fine the cross between the PK and MBSs would be one fine bitch. 

Another thing, a lot of times the pollen from hermies could end up being sterile and or very weak and won't really fuck any other strains. I had so many nanners on my HG and I witnessed the pollen visibly fly out a few times, but it didn't fuck my OG, hell it didn't even fuck it self all the way, out of 12oz I found two small sacks of seeds on two of the HG buds.


----------



## BluffinCali (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah Im glad I still have my leg, its somewhat important, good thing about it was I got a little settlement from the rope company because of a faulty design, other similar accidents like mine. That damn rope got wrapped around my leg and basicly just ripped the whole bottom part of my leg away from the bone, got some really nice scars...always told friends when I was growing up that I got bit by a shark, lol, still to this day I'll run into people that think Im a shark attack survivor, cracks me up. I wasnt tryin to complain or anything, just saw you mention lake oroville and thought well I got a little story about that lake. 

Im gonna get a new camera hopefully next week and I'll figure out how to post pics up here so you can check out the purple and u2 and a few Jack Herer. I still havent figured out how to use this site, but shouldnt be too hard. Your nugs look better and better everyday, frosty bitches...talk with ya later, peace


----------



## liljheazy (Feb 17, 2010)

dam they look frosty as fuck man


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 17, 2010)

norcalikilla said:


> whats happenin raider. finally have a comp that i can use. im back in norcal about to get somethin started and was wondering if you wouldnt mind steering me in the right direction. im thinking about either coco with your H&G nutes (canna is WAY too expensive right now) or doing an organic grow. who knows maybe i will do both. but my question lies in the strength of the nutes with the coco. would i be able to run my nutes at 1/4 strength in coco seeing as how the coco doesnt provide much nutrient other than N? what are you finding is the best strength for your ladies?
> 
> also i was wondering the best way to controll temps. i dont mind spending the money up front i just dont want to waste time and money trying something that doesnt work as well only to end up doing it the right way later and spending more by not just doing it right the first time. i should also include that i'm leaning towards a tent with my living situation.
> 
> ...


 
Hey Brother, good to see you up and running. I am sure there are many great nutrients for coco out there that work as good or better than H&G Cocos. Let me tell you though, H&G is one of the easiest lines. You use the same A/B the entire grow with just a few extras at the beginning and a few at the end. As far as stregth, I used 80% stregnth last time and amd using 90% of the standard dose per the chart. I couldn't imagine using the aggressive chart. I do see some mild burn at the highest point( right now) with dose they are getting now. Ihave some burnt tips, so I will go back to 80% next run. I go by the H&G feeding chart.

As for the temp control, depending on your room size, I would get a window a/c unit. I have a portable unit that is very nice, but doesn't fit in my room. just remember whatever the space looks like in the beginning it will look much smaller at the end. I would definatly use the air-cooled reflectors they are night and day in regards to heat. you may need to duct out of the house with a tent, but it isn't too difficult, but def something to think about.

What is your tent size gonna be? If you start a post wth the room dimensions and details and ask for advice you will be surprised how much help there is in RIU. That is what I did when I was in the planning stage. If you do let me know and I will help as much as possble bud.



bender420 said:


> Sweet Jesus man, PK and MSBs both looking killer.
> 
> As you know I have dealt with nanners, the answer is simple, nanner will pop up anywhere on the bud. If the plant is a hermie, where there is bud, there will be nanners.
> 
> ...


Nice, thanks for the advice man. I found one seed last run, but it is all green, I am sure it wouldn't pop. It would be nice to find a couple that would germ. I only ask about the nanners, because the MBS2 has large pods showing up, they are sinlge pods wth a white hair, so I am not too worried. They are not on the buds, they are on the stems right below the branches.



liljheazy said:


> dam they look frosty as fuck man


Yeah the BS looks frosty, but the pk is so sticky that my fingers stick together when I touch the buds at all.


----------



## norcalikilla (Feb 19, 2010)

awesome man thanks! thats exactly what i wanted to know about nute strength in coco. my best friend is a contractor and i used to work with him a lot so in the future ill have either a greenhouse out back or a full scale room grow like yours with a veg tent but i think for now im gonna do a tent in a closet or something just so that im growing again. theres a thread link id like to post so you can take a look at if its ok with you. its on root pruning by air and a diy with pictures of 4 different experiments and there has been a lot of thought put into it. i think you might enjoy reading it and maybe if the overall health and speed of harvest is increased maybe it will be beneficial to yah. 

currently im investigating the use of coco in these air-pruning pots as obviously the liquid retention is going to change with addtion of root oxygen and the pruning properties. 

again man thanks for the answers and for makin a journal, your growing amazing plants at an amazing rate and i hope to be in your position asap!

nck


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Feb 19, 2010)

sounds like aero


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 19, 2010)

norcalikilla said:


> awesome man thanks! thats exactly what i wanted to know about nute strength in coco. my best friend is a contractor and i used to work with him a lot so in the future ill have either a greenhouse out back or a full scale room grow like yours with a veg tent but i think for now im gonna do a tent in a closet or something just so that im growing again. theres a thread link id like to post so you can take a look at if its ok with you. its on root pruning by air and a diy with pictures of 4 different experiments and there has been a lot of thought put into it. i think you might enjoy reading it and maybe if the overall health and speed of harvest is increased maybe it will be beneficial to yah.
> 
> currently im investigating the use of coco in these air-pruning pots as obviously the liquid retention is going to change with addtion of root oxygen and the pruning properties.
> 
> ...


Sure man throw up the link. It sounds like smart pots, but I would be interested in checking it out


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 19, 2010)

The buds a really fattening up now. I noticed that the nute stregth may be a little high, there is some slight canoeing and tip burn. I am assuming it is the full strenth shooting powder. I plan on bringing the nutes down for the nest few days and then start the flush. The trichs are milky now with no ambering yet, but the calyxes are swelling very nicely.


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Feb 19, 2010)

if i were a skydiver, your growroom would be my choice of landing...lol


----------



## norcalikilla (Feb 20, 2010)

wow raider those look amazing. i wish i was like jorge i would go around to everyones grow room, stay with them and couple days, and then bounce out to another amazing ass grow room. but hot damn do those things look incredable. personally i think these are way powdery than the first grow and im thinkin it might be increase in o2? what do u think is the biggest contributing factor to any difference in the 2 grows so far? wow i cant stop saying this lol

anyway here is the link, https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/303229-diy-air-pruning-pot-experiment.html tell me what you think


----------



## bender420 (Feb 20, 2010)

Got Dang Man, Holy Fucking Tamales, your PK is looking muhfukin crazier than ever, way way more frosty then the last. 

i forgot did you have co2 running last round.


----------



## smokingrubber (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice! Very impressive. We'll probably harvest right around the same time. I'll save a couple fatties for the 49ers vs Raider tailgate party. Loser rolls the hooters afterward though  They'll play each other twice this year!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 20, 2010)

Ready2Inhale said:


> if i were a skydiver, your growroom would be my choice of landing...lol


You know I was a paratrooper in the military.. never found a landing zone like that lol I wish I had tho 



norcalikilla said:


> wow raider those look amazing. i wish i was like jorge i would go around to everyones grow room, stay with them and couple days, and then bounce out to another amazing ass grow room. but hot damn do those things look incredable. personally i think these are way powdery than the first grow and im thinkin it might be increase in o2? what do u think is the biggest contributing factor to any difference in the 2 grows so far? wow i cant stop saying this lol
> 
> anyway here is the link, https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/303229-diy-air-pruning-pot-experiment.html tell me what you think


Ya know I have been trying to figure it out too, because they do look like they have more frosty. It must be the CO2 bucket. I have heard so many different reviews on the buckets positive and negative, but I will contnue to use it until I have a sealed rooma and CO2 set-up. I am running silicate this time, whish I have heard can make a big difference. I appreciate the compliment tho and I would have to say it is the CO2 bucket. I will check the link out Bro.



bender420 said:


> Got Dang Man, Holy Fucking Tamales, your PK is looking muhfukin crazier than ever, way way more frosty then the last.
> 
> i forgot did you have co2 running last round.


No man, I still don't have CO2 running now, just the Co2 Boost http://www.horticulturesource.com/product_info.php?products_id=4676 It is supposed to increase the CO2 levels, but nothing like a CO2 set-up. I have tried to find a CO2 tester, but can't find a cheap way to test without buying a $500 meter. 



smokingrubber said:


> Nice! Very impressive. We'll probably harvest right around the same time. I'll save a couple fatties for the 49ers vs Raider tailgate party. Loser rolls the hooters afterward though  They'll play each other twice this year!


Thanks bud. I aappreciate the compliment man. For sure man on the tailgating, you will definatly need a fatty after we spank that niner ass. LOL


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 20, 2010)

Man I was looking back at round one and comparing and this round is looking a little bigger and fatter than last round at this point.

_*Here is a comparison. This is Day 40 round one.*_






*This is Day 50 round one.*







_*This is Day 40 round two*_


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Feb 20, 2010)

def more frosty looking IMO


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Feb 20, 2010)

how much did that co2 bucket cost again?


----------



## D4rKeN (Feb 20, 2010)

damn those plants are pretty sure the smoke will be amazing


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 20, 2010)

Ready2Inhale said:


> def more frosty looking IMO


I agree, they are more sticky. The internode spacing is closer this time form vegging under the t-5's instead of the mh. I think this may have helped with the trichome production.


Ready2Inhale said:


> how much did that co2 bucket cost again?


 It was about 130 I think. I haven't priced out the replacement bucket, but it is less. I think I will run two buckets next round. I have the hose split now to run it into the back of both oscilating fans. I think next run I will run one to each fan.


D4rKeN said:


> damn those plants are pretty sure the smoke will be amazing


 Thanks man, I love the quality of the last run. Everyone that has tried it is blown away. I was very fortunate to have such a goo first run, I am hoping I can duplicate the quality and increase yeild a bit.


----------



## smokingrubber (Feb 20, 2010)

What was the final yield of the last round, and was the bubble hash worth the effort?


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 21, 2010)

smokingrubber said:


> What was the final yield of the last round, and was the bubble hash worth the effort?


Last round I got right about 2 lbs. The bubble hash turned out great. It is some work and I don't smoke it when I have good bud around, but since I have the bags I'll probably make some more next round. If you are a hash smoker, it is worth the effort.


----------



## smokingrubber (Feb 21, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Last round I got right about 2 lbs. The bubble hash turned out great. It is some work and I don't smoke it when I have good bud around, but since I have the bags I'll probably make some more next round. If you are a hash smoker, it is worth the effort.


I'm like you, I'd prefer a bowl of good bud. I wouldn't mind trying it ... and I have feends ...er friends that would choke me out if I didn't make it (or let them make it)!



Thanks a lot. Was that last batch of hash straight off the 2lbs, or did you have an extra stash of trim included? 2lbs is close to what I expect off mine.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 21, 2010)

smokingrubber said:


> I'm like you, I'd prefer a bowl of good bud. I wouldn't mind trying it ... and I have feends ...er friends that would choke me out if I didn't make it (or let them make it)!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot. Was that last batch of hash straight off the 2lbs, or did you have an extra stash of trim included? 2lbs is close to what I expect off mine.


The last batch of bubble was from about 20 oz of trim. I got about 30 grams, but I put it in a container before it was completly dry and one peice( about 5 grams) had a spec of mold on it, so I threw it out. Just make sure it is completely dry before you put it in a container..it will look and feel dry, but still have moisture in the middle.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 21, 2010)

Just a little bud porn 

_*The PK *_
*




*







_*The MBS1 *_













_*The MBS2*_












_*The Babies*_


----------



## liljheazy (Feb 21, 2010)

they look like their almost ready to make somebody happy


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 21, 2010)

liljheazy said:


> they look like their almost ready to make somebody happy


I will start the flush in 5 days. They will get two more feedings of nutes( every other day). I will give them a 7 day RO only flush.


----------



## sagensour (Feb 22, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> I will start the flush in 5 days. They will get two more feedings of nutes( every other day). I will give them a 7 day RO only flush.


Lookin good Raider. Have you tryed any Pest Strips in your room this grow, or did you only really use the Sucrasheild?


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 22, 2010)

sagensour said:


> Lookin good Raider. Have you tryed any Pest Strips in your room this grow, or did you only really use the Sucrasheild?


 
Thanks Sage! I only used the yellow sticky traps mainly to see what was in the room. I used azamax, azatrol, and sucrasheild. I seem to have kept bugs out except gnats, but that is an ongoing battle. I haven't used the pest strips because I have heard they have poison in them that could effect bud, I don't know how true that is.


----------



## sagensour (Feb 22, 2010)

well, I wanted to recommend them to you. I have the same strain as you maybe two weeks behind your harvest. I have used the pest strips and, yes they do have a poison in them. My plants have no side effects from the strips. I turn off my exhaust during the dark cycle for 5 hours a night and they have kept the area bug free. The reason why I tell you this, is for your babies or your next round. The poison is supposed to leave the plant within a couple days. I stop at two weeks out. Just want to help kill the gnats and pass the word. Anyways, Peace.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 22, 2010)

sagensour said:


> well, I wanted to recommend them to you. I have the same strain as you maybe two weeks behind your harvest. I have used the pest strips and, yes they do have a poison in them. My plants have no side effects from the strips. I turn off my exhaust during the dark cycle for 5 hours a night and they have kept the area bug free. The reason why I tell you this, is for your babies or your next round. The poison is supposed to leave the plant within a couple days. I stop at two weeks out. Just want to help kill the gnats and pass the word. Anyways, Peace.


 
Thanks for the info, I may throw one or two in my veg room. How many do you use and how big is your room?


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Feb 23, 2010)

those bagseeds are a mystery no longer, because that shit is some CHRON


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 23, 2010)

Ready2Inhale said:


> those bagseeds are a mystery no longer, because that shit is some CHRON


 
I know right. I need to start to calling it something. I am thinking the MBS1 looks like a widow and is more indica for sure. smaller short fans. It has a slightly sweet pinapple smell. It looks liek it could be big bud too.
The MBS2 looks like a lot like the kush and has a citrus/pine smell maybe even lemon. The fans look almost identical to the pk, but less of them and more bud. I will probably still wait until I smoke them to give them a name. I even thought about quick drying a small bud to see what they look and smell like dry. 
If anyone has any ideas of the mystery strain let me know what you think it looks like.


----------



## smokingrubber (Feb 23, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> I know right. I need to start to calling it something. I am thinking the MBS1 looks like a widow and is more indica for sure. smaller short fans. It has a slightly sweet pinapple smell. It looks liek it could be big bud too.
> The MBS2 looks like a lot like the kush and has a citrus/pine smell maybe even lemon. The fans look almost identical to the pk, but less of them and more bud. I will probably still wait until I smoke them to give them a name. I even thought about quick drying a small bud to see what they look and smell like dry.
> If anyone has any ideas of the mystery strain let me know what you think it looks like.


Sounds like "Raider's Lemon Kush" to me   (looks pretty kushy from here)


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 23, 2010)

the first one looks like hi jack or sumthing, really red hairs

second one looks more "creamy" if you feel me there


----------



## bender420 (Feb 23, 2010)

Got Dang, Holy Tamales, Wow, just fucking wow, speechless. 

I cannot wait to run the entire H&G line and see what I can do.


----------



## norcalikilla (Feb 23, 2010)

holy hell raider this grow is going amazing to say the least. as for mbs1, what about a white rino? you did say it had smaller fan leaves and a pinapple smell to it. idk just a thought. raiders lemon kush was a good one!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 23, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> the first one looks like hi jack or sumthing, really red hairs
> 
> second one looks more "creamy" if you feel me there


I will have to check that one out. I feel ya on the "creamy", the mbs2 is actually starting to look better and better. It might end up better than mbs1.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 23, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Got Dang, Holy Tamales, Wow, just fucking wow, speechless.
> 
> I cannot wait to run the entire H&G line and see what I can do.


 
Thanks bud for the compliment. I am very impressed with H&G, but I haven't run anything else so I don't have naything to compare it to. I probably won't be changing any time soon though. I think I am finally getting this nute line down.


norcalikilla said:


> holy hell raider this grow is going amazing to say the least. as for mbs1, what about a white rino? you did say it had smaller fan leaves and a pinapple smell to it. idk just a thought. raiders lemon kush was a good one!


I was actaully thinking the MBS2 might be a WR, but I am just looking at strain pics to try to get an idea.


----------



## norcalikilla (Feb 23, 2010)

do you think that some of the traits of the pk have influenced the mbs? i have a theory that if you grow a wide ratio of one plant to another, the smaller ratio may take some of the charactoristics of its majority. not sure if this makes sence but on another level, plants do produce and rely on airborn substances so say some pk pollen got into some mbs pollen, does anyone else think there could be some truth to this farfeched theory of mine?

also raider ive made up my mind to go with the H&G. possibly even all the nutes you explained on pg 1!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 23, 2010)

norcalikilla said:


> do you think that some of the traits of the pk have influenced the mbs? i have a theory that if you grow a wide ratio of one plant to another, the smaller ratio may take some of the charactoristics of its majority. not sure if this makes sence but on another level, plants do produce and rely on airborn substances so say some pk pollen got into some mbs pollen, does anyone else think there could be some truth to this farfeched theory of mine?
> 
> also raider ive made up my mind to go with the H&G. possibly even all the nutes you explained on pg 1!


 
It is funny you say that, because actually the pk that is next to the bagseed grew a bit taller than the others. Maybe to keep up with the bagseed. Also, the MBS2 looks so much like the pk that I have to look twice when I am looking at the canopy. As far as the pollen goes, I hope there isn't any pollen in there.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 23, 2010)

So I did the unspeakable today. I cut a popcorn bud off a lower branch of each bagseed. I threw it in the microwave for a couple minutes. Then yes I put it my pipe and smoke it. LOL It was suprisingly smooth for the drying method, but I did get and idea of what they taste and smell like. MBS1 has a sweet lemon taste and the MBS2 has sweet pine flavor maybe even a citrus taste. Oh and I am high as hell. It is a head high and makes miy mind start running. I think it may be the imature bud that gives that high that makes you feel like you wanna do something, but you just sit there thinking about it.
__________________


----------



## norcalikilla (Feb 24, 2010)

sorry about that... i had heard that the trichs are like pollen on the female. now that u called me out on that it doesnt exactly make sence...


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 24, 2010)

nice raider! ive also smoked immature bud and uou are right u get a complete head high, i can think for days and days off premature bud, no body stone what so ever


----------



## Flamestrains (Feb 24, 2010)

Lookin dank! cant wait to see finished product!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 24, 2010)

norcalikilla said:


> sorry about that... i had heard that the trichs are like pollen on the female. now that u called me out on that it doesnt exactly make sence...


No worries, Trichomes are thc glands that I believe are for self defense for the plant, like sticky traps. The femakles unless hermied, don't have any pollen, just pods that once fertalized will turn into seeds.



HookedOnChronic said:


> nice
> raider! ive also smoked immature bud and uou are right u get a complete head high, i can think for days and days off premature bud, no body stone what so ever


 LOL yeah I was pretty baked last night, moslty heady, with some body high to it that krept up about 15 minutes after smoking. I smoke a few bowls though trying to decide what it tasted like, so I did end up getting blasted.
The good news is I have some idea what they are gonna taste like now.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 24, 2010)

dirty microwave radiation is probably the taste you were gettin, high off radiation too 

lolol just jokin i need to go for a toke lol


----------



## bender420 (Feb 24, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Thanks bud for the compliment. I am very impressed with H&G, but I haven't run anything else so I don't have naything to compare it to. I probably won't be changing any time soon though. I think I am finally getting this nute line down.
> 
> 
> I was actaully thinking the MBS2 might be a WR, but I am just looking at strain pics to try to get an idea.



You welcome bro, I think it is a great call your are sticking to what worked and is working for you. I don't really have much cash to run the dutch-glory line from my first run but I have samples of hydroplex, bloombastic, faxfarm solubles, bushmaster, snow storm ultra. 

I don't really want to use these because I don't think these could compete with dutch glory but then again I don't want to waste them, before I go back to dutch glory H&G a shot to see how it turns out. 



#1Raiderfan420 said:


> So I did the unspeakable today. I cut a popcorn bud off a lower branch of each bagseed. I threw it in the microwave for a couple minutes. Then yes I put it my pipe and smoke it. LOL It was suprisingly smooth for the drying method, but I did get and idea of what they taste and smell like. MBS1 has a sweet lemon taste and the MBS2 has sweet pine flavor maybe even a citrus taste. Oh and I am high as hell. It is a head high and makes miy mind start running. I think it may be the imature bud that gives that high that makes you feel like you wanna do something, but you just sit there thinking about it.
> __________________


LMAO, i did it, he did it, she did it, hell we all did it. You aren't on a boat by yourself, you are on a ship full of muh fuhs cutting of premature buds and getting head highs on astro scales.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 24, 2010)

bender420 said:


> You welcome bro, I think it is a great call your are sticking to what worked and is working for you. I don't really have much cash to run the dutch-glory line from my first run but I have samples of hydroplex, bloombastic, faxfarm solubles, bushmaster, snow storm ultra.
> 
> I don't really want to use these because I don't think these could compete with dutch glory but then again I don't want to waste them, before I go back to dutch glory H&G a shot to see how it turns out.
> 
> ...


Hey man, you never know. The H&G may just surprise you. Your plants look good now with the mix of nutes your given them. I am starting to think it is more about giving them what they need at the right time than the brand of what you give them. I am curious about the Bloom lline too. I have hear some good shit about it.

I kind of like the premature trich high... it is a mind bender for sure.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 24, 2010)

Buds are swellin every day now. I think I am becomming a fan of the MBS2. It is a very dense hard bud and a much bigger producer than the pk, but with the same density. The MBS1 looks amazing, bbut the buds are light and less dense, it really seems like it may have reached it's peek, but we will see.

The pk is starting to look like the amazing strain that it is. Buds are fattening up and they are turning purple. I took a few large fans off tonight and when I got them out of the room they were purple.  I really love this strain. 

I was going to water tonight with the last dose of nutes before flush, but the pots still have a good a mount of moisture in them, so I am going to skip today and give them their last dose of nutes tomorrow.

The trichs are milky now, with a few ambers showing up on the pk.

_*The Purple Kush*_
*




*












*The MBS1*
*




*












*The MBS2*
















*A couple canopy shots*


----------



## CFL+OutdoorGrower (Feb 24, 2010)

Awesome! I love that pk!


----------



## bryant26 (Feb 24, 2010)

hey I'm new here but i have a question if u don't mind answering it.........i just started growing my own personal plant an what i wanna know is....is organic choice potting mix good for growing??


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 24, 2010)

CFL+OutdoorGrower said:


> Awesome! I love that pk!


Thank You man. I appreciate the compliment.



bryant26 said:


> hey I'm new here but i have a question if u don't mind answering it.........i just started growing my own personal plant an what i wanna know is....is organic choice potting mix good for growing??


Sorry bro, I haven't grown in soil.. so I am no help.

Oh by the way, thanks for the rep whoever that was, I would recipricate, but you didn't leave a name.


----------



## bender420 (Feb 24, 2010)

I like the PK, but I love mah dog RAIDER for pushing out some serious 


*DANK*​ 
FUCKING PSYCHED for you man. Sweet Sweet Cheeba Medicine. 

I picked up Bud XL today, as there wasn't a similar product in my current line.

I also picked up Ful-Power by Bio-Ag, it is supposed to be the best fulvic product. I wanted to ask you since you are a HG expert now. Does any of the HG product contain fulvic acid and/or humic acid.

Sorry bro, another question. If I feed every three to four days, how would I go about adding top booster. Just give one dose or at least 3-4 doses. Cuz in the HG schedule it says to use it for 3-4 days. bit confused and help from you mate would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 24, 2010)

bender420 said:


> I like the PK, but I love mah dog RAIDER for pushing out some serious
> 
> 
> *DANK*​
> ...


LOL Thank you bud for the kind words. You crack me up. I really don't know what products contain fulvic or humic acid..if any. It is a good quesion. Check out this site and click on the nutrient and it shows what is derived from, I checked and it isn't listed. http://www.house-garden.us/

As far as the top booster goes, I only water every 2 or 3 days too, so I only use it twice. The way I understand it is that you use it during the week ( 3 weeks before harvest) which as you know is hard to pinpoint that far out, but I do notice a little boost during that week.


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Feb 25, 2010)

nothn but good things comin from this way homie


----------



## wonderblunder (Feb 26, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> No worries, Trichomes are thc glands that I believe are for self defense for the plant, like sticky traps. The femakles unless hermied, don't have any pollen, just pods that once fertalized will turn into seeds.]
> 
> Looking good in here Raider. Trichs are so the females can catch that pollen.....Im now running 2k HPS, and loving it.


----------



## wonderblunder (Feb 26, 2010)

Also, I have those "supposed" PK's that I am about to flower out.... They are sure some good looking plants.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 26, 2010)

wonderblunder said:


> Also, I have those "supposed" PK's that I am about to flower out.... They are sure some good looking plants.


Very nice man. 2000k huh, right on man. Maybe we can start a 2k club. lol Thats awesome that youi found some pk, I just love the strain man.



wonderblunder said:


> #1Raiderfan420 said:
> 
> 
> > No worries, Trichomes are thc glands that I believe are for self defense for the plant, like sticky traps. The femakles unless hermied, don't have any pollen, just pods that once fertalized will turn into seeds.]
> ...


----------



## sagensour (Feb 26, 2010)

Sup raider. Still lookin good.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 26, 2010)

Not much to report other than the pk is getting more and more purple every day. 

_*This pic was right as the light popped on.*_




Thumbnail pics 1-4 are pk next 2 are mbs1 and the last 3 are mbs2


----------



## hightyde27 (Feb 27, 2010)

Gawd dam, man. Those're sexy. You gonna take any of that down to oaksterdam? I was thinking of heading over there this weekend to check it out. Worth it or just roll some of what I already got?


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 27, 2010)

hightyde27 said:


> Gawd dam, man. Those're sexy. You gonna take any of that down to oaksterdam? I was thinking of heading over there this weekend to check it out. Worth it or just roll some of what I already got?


 
Na, I have a dipsensary up here that I deal with. When I am in the bay, I hit up Harborside. I do like GreenLeaf in Clear Lake too when I am up that way. So If you don't have any good dank bud than I would stop in to harborside and get a free massage while your there..if you are holding some kronic, than save your money bro.
Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## terrorizer805 (Feb 27, 2010)

WTF I'm jelous that shit looks amazing brother, keep it the fuck up!


----------



## liljheazy (Feb 27, 2010)

dam they just keep getting more and more frosty


----------



## wonderblunder (Feb 27, 2010)

That is damn good looking Raider. I hope my PK is half as good as yours. Would love to have that in the garden. I still just can't devote my flowering room to 1 strain......


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 27, 2010)

terrorizer805 said:


> WTF I'm jelous that shit looks amazing brother, keep it the fuck up!


 
Thank you man. I appreciate the compliment


liljheazy said:


> dam they just keep getting more and more frosty


Sticky sticky..yum yum



wonderblunder said:


> That is damn good looking Raider. I hope my PK is half as good as yours. Would love to have that in the garden. I still just can't devote my flowering room to 1 strain......


I know how you feel, now I have three strains and I am torn on what to flower next. I am going to run 9 pk in one tray and then I have 6 of the MBS1 and 2 of the MBS2 so I was thinking about maybe running the 6/2 in the other tray. I will have a better idea when the bagseed is dried as what I will continue with. Currently I have 6 pk in one tray and 4pk and one of each of the bagseed in thte other. I really like the MBS2 now, but I think it may have a lot of sativa in it and should probably go an extra week or two. I am gonna take it down with the the pk this time and see how it smokes.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 1, 2010)

" You have given too much rep in the last 24 hours" WTF I just went on a bit of a rep run. I usually get the "you must spread some reputation around" message. 

Anyway, I am flushing again tonight with straight RO water and plan on thinning out some of the large fans. Last night there were some large fans that were dark purple, I will snap a couple pics tonight as if there aren't enough pics in this thread right  The pk is looking ready to chop and the MBS1 looks ready too. However the MBS2 looks like it could og another week. Unfortnuatly, I am not gonna tie up my flower room for another week so it will probably come down last this weekend when I chop chop.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 1, 2010)

I got a couple pics right before the lights came on. I am quickly becoming a fan of the MBS2 or Lemon Meringue Pie...just trying out some names lol. It does def have a sweet lemon smell and the buds are very dense and fat. I only grew one this run and only have 2 vegged for next run. If I had known though I would be running a tray full for sure.

The PK is as beautiful as can be and has that super pungeant smell now..not even sweet anymore it is so strong.

The MBS1 looks good and seems to be densing up, not much more in the size department. The larger buds are pretty big already..about 12" tall and the width of a water bottle.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Mar 1, 2010)

damn dude that is fuckin gorgeous 3 of the best sngle cola pics ive seen on the site props


----------



## liljheazy (Mar 1, 2010)

what can i say that hasnt already been said...


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 1, 2010)

liljheazy said:


> what can i say that hasnt already been said...


That's how I feel. Just great bud.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 2, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> damn dude that is fuckin gorgeous 3 of the best sngle cola pics ive seen on the site props


Wow, what a great compliment. Thank you man for the props.



liljheazy said:


> what can i say that hasnt already been said...





jigfresh said:


> That's how I feel. Just great bud.


 
Thank you fellas for the kind words. I am very stoked to start trimming this weekend and get this shit drying so I can smoke it.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 2, 2010)

I can't wait to hear how the MBS smokes. I know the pk's the shit.


----------



## bender420 (Mar 2, 2010)

sittin on the edge of my chair waiting for some more pictures. last batch of shots was off the hizzzyy maaan.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 2, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> I can't wait to hear how the MBS smokes. I know the pk's the shit.


I hear that. They both look and smell delicious so I am excited to see how it smokes. I smoke pk everyday, so I know what it is..I still love it, but I am ready to mix it up. I do have some OG Kush, LA Conf, bubble berry, and some green crack on hand.. but there is nothing like the your own.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 2, 2010)

bender420 said:


> sittin on the edge of my chair waiting for some more pictures. last batch of shots was off the hizzzyy maaan.


Thanks Bender, where you been? I thought you were MIA again man. 
How ya feelin brother?


----------



## bender420 (Mar 2, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Thanks Bender, where you been? I thought you were MIA again man.
> How ya feelin brother?


damn health problems man, was in the hospital again. brother tell you what these health problems are no joke. take every last bit of energy to deal with them. I will probably be MIA a lot, feel free to swing by my thread and keep it running while I go MIA, it has been awfully quiet down there  

anyways I just updated my log so do swing by and share your thoughts.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 2, 2010)

bender420 said:


> damn health problems man, was in the hospital again. brother tell you what these health problems are no joke. take every last bit of energy to deal with them. I will probably be MIA a lot, feel free to swing by my thread and keep it running while I go MIA, it has been awfully quiet down there
> 
> anyways I just updated my log so do swing by and share your thoughts.


LOL I was just over there. I have noticed it is a bit slow on here lately in general. I only follow a few buddies grows myself, I got so much going on it is tuff to spend as much time on the net as I used too. 
Man I am sorry to hear you are still battling the health issues man. I am sending you good vibes right now brother.


----------



## Flamestrains (Mar 2, 2010)

Came through to take a peek and DAAAAMMNN!!! that is all thanks.


----------



## notoriousb (Mar 2, 2010)

I know you 're stuck on the pk but have you ever heard of Flat Topp purp? this stuff indoor is insane and could definitely rival some pk  watch my next round and let me know what you think


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 2, 2010)

LOL thanks for stopping by and for the compliment


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 2, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> I know you 're stuck on the pk but have you ever heard of Flat Topp purp? this stuff indoor is insane and could definitely rival some pk  watch my next round and let me know what you think


 
I will definatly watch as I have your last couple.  You got my atention.


----------



## bender420 (Mar 3, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> I know you 're stuck on the pk but have you ever heard of Flat Topp purp? this stuff indoor is insane and could definitely rival some pk  watch my next round and let me know what you think


NICE, I am all game for a bit of good friendly competition between strains.

I have a gut feeling that raider is gonna be looking into some higher yielding strains soon.


----------



## wonderblunder (Mar 3, 2010)

I hear ya on the high yielding plants..... I am searching.......


----------



## BongFiend420 (Mar 3, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Here are some pics of my last round-


Fuck man that looks like some nice herb, I'd love to medicate with you lol. Just out of curiosity where did you get this strain of PK ? Id love to get my hands on a seed or clone. If you ever do a cross pollination let me in on a seed or 2 lol. VERY NICE, CONGRATS !


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 3, 2010)

BongFiend420 said:


> Fuck man that looks like some nice herb, I'd love to medicate with you lol. Just out of curiosity where did you get this strain of PK ? Id love to get my hands on a seed or clone. If you ever do a cross pollination let me in on a seed or 2 lol. VERY NICE, CONGRATS !


LOL thanks bro! I picked thisclone only stain up at Green leaf in Clear Lake. I have thought about getting into the cross pollinating, but haven't done anything yet. I wouldn't mind finding a few seeds in this run though


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 3, 2010)

The good news is that all three strains look ready to cut on Friday. The MBS2 which I thought may need to go longer looks ready to go. The smell in the room is fenominal!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 4, 2010)

Well I can not exress how happy I am with the timing of my harvest tomorrow. They are so ready and the trichome development is extrordinary. I mean the MBS1 especially the last few days has trichs piled on top of trichs. 

_*PURPLE KUSH*_














_*MBS1*_







_*MBS2*_


----------



## terrorizer805 (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow I congratulate you man simply amazing. How can I get my hands on the PK clone man I would seriously be down to drive and get one off you for some cash.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Mar 5, 2010)

rediculous!


----------



## Flamestrains (Mar 5, 2010)

More bud porn!!!!!


----------



## smokingrubber (Mar 5, 2010)

Flamestrains said:


> More bud porn!!!!!


FREAK!  They're just actresses! LOL


----------



## CFL+OutdoorGrower (Mar 5, 2010)

Watched from start to finish and i have to say you are up there with the gods of ganja my friend. Best PK grow ive seen. + its my favourite strain! Peace


----------



## bender420 (Mar 5, 2010)

Jeez bro, this harvest looks like it raped the last one. 

Terrific job brotha. CHEERS, smoke one for your bud bender.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks fellas for the posative comments. I am just taking a short dinner break and thought I would give a quick update. 
I chopped the MBS2 and she looks dank. Very tedious to trim though due to the major leaf production and I think she could have maybe gone another week. She actually started turning a little purple.

_*MBS2*_













The Pk looks fuckin amazing, fatter buds than last time. 

_*PK*_


----------



## bender420 (Mar 6, 2010)

hell yeah dude, sweeet sweeet job man. Just excellent.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Mar 6, 2010)

damn that PK has a bag appeal of 11/10! jealous as fuck raider
i wonder what strain i should order, any ideas?


----------



## BluffinCali (Mar 6, 2010)

Great job man, everything looks great, gotta love the purple, I can hardly wait myself...again thats some absolute fire you got there


----------



## smokingrubber (Mar 6, 2010)

Looking fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Makes me think about switching to dirt.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 6, 2010)

terrorizer805 said:


> Wow I congratulate you man simply amazing. How can I get my hands on the PK clone man I would seriously be down to drive and get one off you for some cash.


This one is vailable at BlueSky in SF. 



HookedOnChronic said:


> rediculous!





Flamestrains said:


> More bud porn!!!!!





smokingrubber said:


> FREAK!  They're just actresses! LOL


Thanks for the great compliments!!



CFL+OutdoorGrower said:


> Watched from start to finish and i have to say you are up there with the gods of ganja my friend. Best PK grow ive seen. + its my favourite strain! Peace


Thanks for watching and for the compliment!! lol I went back and forth a couple times on whther or not I would keep running the pk much longer..but I have to say..it's a keeper. Easier to trim than both others..beautiful colors and rediculiously strong smell..which turns into a powerful sweet sent as it dries and cures.


bender420 said:


> Jeez bro, this harvest looks like it raped the last one.
> 
> Terrific job brotha. CHEERS, smoke one for your bud bender.


The buds do look better this time, i think it must be the CO2 booster bucket...crazy. I have more big buds and l just a few of the lower green stuff because the canopy was thinned out and pruned. I let htem dry out completly this week so they have much less moisture than they didi last time too, so should be ready to smoke in a week..while curing.


bender420 said:


> hell yeah dude, sweeet sweeet job man. Just excellent.





BluffinCali said:


> Great job man, everything looks great, gotta love the purple, I can hardly wait myself...again thats some absolute fire you got there


Thank you bud and it is worth the wait



smokingrubber said:


> Looking fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Makes me think about switching to dirt.


Thanks ,but I grow in Coco coir. 



Well I gotta get back to trimming. I am hoping to finish up by this afternoon., then it is on to cleaning out the room and movving the vegging girls in, repotting, etc.


----------



## smokingrubber (Mar 6, 2010)

Coco coir huh? I've seen some great results with that medium. I am going to do some research on the differences between that and hydroton. My shit went kinda haywire at about week 5, and I gotta try to figure out why. *Did you flush during the grow or just at the end?*


----------



## liljheazy (Mar 6, 2010)

great job man, that looks and is some bomb ass shit


----------



## notoriousb (Mar 6, 2010)

I think you have this perpetual thing dialed in


----------



## CFL+OutdoorGrower (Mar 6, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> I think you have this perpetual thing dialed in


Agreed.


----------



## terrorizer805 (Mar 6, 2010)

SF is a long way away from LA 
I hope this Purple extreme strain I have produces purple nugs like yours did.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 6, 2010)

smokingrubber said:


> Coco coir huh? I've seen some great results with that medium. I am going to do some research on the differences between that and hydroton. My shit went kinda haywire at about week 5, and I gotta try to figure out why. *Did you flush during the grow or just at the end?*


I actullly ue 70 perc B'Cuzz premium coco coir and 30 percent chunky perlite. I flush every couple weeks and every other watering while using shooting powder. 




liljheazy said:


> great job man, that looks and is some bomb ass shit


Thanks man!


notoriousb said:


> I think you have this perpetual thing dialed in





CFL+OutdoorGrower said:


> Agreed.





terrorizer805 said:


> SF is a long way away from LA
> I hope this Purple extreme strain I have produces purple nugs like yours did.


Yeah it is a drive, but I am sure there is some dispnsaries down there that have the SR71 strain. I love it man. Good luck with the extreme, I haven't heard of it. Is it a pk cross?


Update: Finishes the trimming this afternoon. The pk turned out great, the MBS1 is probably gonna be a keeper. It smells fruity sweet..almost like frootloops or something and the yeild is decent, the MBS2 looks decent too, but I am still not sure what I am running next time so I will proably just clone 8 of each and wait untul I smoke the bagseed ladies before I decide for sure.


----------



## bender420 (Mar 6, 2010)

dieing for some more of Raider's bud Porn.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 6, 2010)

bender420 said:


> dieing for some more of Raider's bud Porn.


 
Man, I am so tired form trimming and started cleaning the room out I haven't taken enough pics, but here is a pic of the MBS1 which I am trying to decide a name for..maybe Froot Loop or Fruit Punch..Berry Cream..any ideas Bro? It smells so sweet..like..hmmm...strawberry short cake..that might be a good name.

Anyway man, I will take some more shots soon and ofcourse druing the weigh in...but here is a little nug in the meantime.


_*Strawberry Cream..maybe? lol*_
*




*


----------



## bender420 (Mar 6, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Man, I am so tired form trimming and started cleaning the room out I haven't taken enough pics, but here is a pic of the MBS1 which I am trying to decide a name for..maybe Froot Loop or Fruit Punch..Berry Cream..any ideas Bro? It smells so sweet..like..hmmm...strawberry short cake..that might be a good name.
> 
> Anyway man, I will take some more shots soon and ofcourse druing the weigh in...but here is a little nug in the meantime.
> 
> ...


Beautiful. For naming it lets wait till it is dried, cured and then smoked. 

Like that you will know of the taste.

How about having the word "mystery" in the name. 

mystery kush [my pick]
mysterious cream [ major pun intended]
sweet cream
sweet mystery
strawberry punch
loopy kush
loopy short cake
mystery fruit


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 7, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Beautiful. For naming it lets wait till it is dried, cured and then smoked.
> 
> Like that you will know of the taste.
> 
> ...


I hear ya on waiting until it's dried and cured. I was thinking I like Mystic instead of mystery..but I do like mystic fruit ot mystic cream. 
Thanks for the ideas, I ned t jump over and check out your grow..I have been burried.


----------



## bender420 (Mar 7, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> I hear ya on waiting until it's dried and cured. I was thinking I like Mystic instead of mystery..but I do like mystic fruit ot mystic cream.
> Thanks for the ideas, I ned t jump over and check out your grow..I have been burried.



mystic cream is nice for sure. 

yeah drop by man, i posted a huge batch of pics. about to post some more pictures of "The Towers of Power"


----------



## bender420 (Mar 7, 2010)

how many day did you bloom this round.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 7, 2010)

bender420 said:


> how many day did you bloom this round.


57 days, but they seem to be ready soomer this time..I am thinking it might be the CO2 Booster or something...


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Mar 7, 2010)

i like mystic cream but we can think of better


----------



## norcalikilla (Mar 7, 2010)

wow raider amazing harvest! sorry i have been a little busy myself! but holy sh*t you are the man! any chance any of us bay cats can make a donation haha?!


----------



## terrorizer805 (Mar 7, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Yeah it is a drive, but I am sure there is some dispnsaries down there that have the SR71 strain. I love it man. Good luck with the extreme, I haven't heard of it. Is it a pk cross?


It's Purple Urkel x XXX Skunk


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 7, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> i like mystic cream but we can think of better


My wife came up with passion fruit..which descibes it's smell pefectly, we will have to see how it smokes.



norcalikilla said:


> wow raider amazing harvest! sorry i have been a little busy myself! but holy sh*t you are the man! any chance any of us bay cats can make a donation haha?!


Thanks bud! What kind of donation?


terrorizer805 said:


> It's Purple Urkel x XXX Skunk


Oh, very nice..those should be gorgeous!!


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Mar 7, 2010)

nice raider, im really chewed and your wifes idea made me think of ....

*fruitopia*

lol

and by the way, your PK bud shot is the nicest bud ive ever seen, 11/10 bro! you rock the PK


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 7, 2010)

Man it is a lot of work making the transition. I eptied pots, washed the smart pots, sterilized and cleaned the room, transplanted, foliar spayed, trimmed up the veggin ladies. Now I have clippings sitting in water trying to figure out what I am gonna do about cloning. I have 6 clones in the cloner that I threw in there last week for my brother in law, so I am probably gonna take them out and throw them in some coco to root so I can fill up the cloner with the cuttings.
Anyway, here is a pice of the room last night and one this evening. I switched the bulbs to MH and flipped the switch so tomorrow morning they will go lights out. I decided I would run MH for the first couple weeks during the stretch and then switch to HPS.

There are 9 pk in tray one and 6 Passion Fruit ( just trying the name on) and 2 MBS2 in the other tray.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 7, 2010)

sorry i havent been around brotha. lots of work goin on at the new place and workin on the growrooms still. but glad to see things are goin well for u. havent gotten to read thru all ur posts but ill catch up soon. lookin forward to the new round ;p


----------



## notoriousb (Mar 7, 2010)

did the doctor recommend going with more plants this round?


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 7, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> did the doctor recommend going with more plants this round?


I actually have a co-operative grow for 4 people. I have always grown under the legal plant limit, but I figure if I increase the numbers a bit I can get the most out of the lights. I am actually thinking of switching to 4 600's instead of 2 1000k, and switching to 4 3x3 trays instead of two 4x4's and running 4 plants per tray..but that won't be until I move to my new room this summer. At that time I will decide if I am going to start an ebb/flow or bucket system.


----------



## notoriousb (Mar 8, 2010)

oh alright. for some reason I thought you only had 2 recs and stuck to 6 plants per rec.  
sounds like you got it all planned out tho. is less veg time with bigger yield the theory behind wanting to switch lights and trays and plant numbers? sticking with scrogs too yea?


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 8, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> oh alright. for some reason I thought you only had 2 recs and stuck to 6 plants per rec.
> sounds like you got it all planned out tho. is less veg time with bigger yield the theory behind wanting to switch lights and trays and plant numbers? sticking with scrogs too yea?


 
Yeah, I start growing for my wife and me....but then my sister and brother-in-law that have rec's asked if I would supply them with medicine too. I actually have a couple other patients that have asked me if I could grow meds for them too, but I don't hang their scripts right now, but do plan on getting them some meds. 
As for the scrog, I think with 4 plant in a 3x3 would be a better scrog than now. What I am doing now isn't a true scrog, because I always run out of room on the screen and have to let them go. That is why I decided to go with more plants and just weave until the screen is full agian but they will probably stretch higher than last time. I am also curious to see what the difference is wiht the MH during the stretch.


----------



## haze2 (Mar 8, 2010)

#1 did you get a final weight yet??


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 8, 2010)

haze2 said:


> #1 did you get a final weight yet??


 
No Bro, it is still drying.


----------



## haze2 (Mar 8, 2010)

Ha good deal, Im stayin posted. I have a similar setup Id like to see what you pull at harvest. Haze2


----------



## notoriousb (Mar 8, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Yeah, I start growing for my wife and me....but then my sister and brother-in-law that have rec's asked if I would supply them with medicine too. I actually have a couple other patients that have asked me if I could grow meds for them too, but I don't hang their scripts right now, but do plan on getting them some meds.
> As for the scrog, I think with 4 plant in a 3x3 would be a better scrog than now. What I am doing now isn't a true scrog, because I always run out of room on the screen and have to let them go. That is why I decided to go with more plants and just weave until the screen is full agian but they will probably stretch higher than last time. I am also curious to see what the difference is wiht the MH during the stretch.


I bet you have a lot of people asking you to grow their meds for them 

I like the idea of 4 600w's over each 3x3 tray tho. I think it would yield bigger per light and like you said, you would really be able to utilize the screen more for a true scrog.

funny you're using your mh to help with the stretch during the first week or two. I was thinking about keeping all mine under my T5 for the first week or so to help with stretch. I just asked Uncle Ben what he thought about it so I'll post his response once he gets back to me


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 8, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> I bet you have a lot of people asking you to grow their meds for them
> 
> I like the idea of 4 600w's over each 3x3 tray tho. I think it would yield bigger per light and like you said, you would really be able to utilize the screen more for a true scrog.
> 
> funny you're using your mh to help with the stretch during the first week or two. I was thinking about keeping all mine under my T5 for the first week or so to help with stretch. I just asked Uncle Ben what he thought about it so I'll post his response once he gets back to me


 
Let me know what he says


----------



## notoriousb (Mar 8, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Let me know what he says


"I think the spectrum issue is only good for one thing - idle forum chatter. I've grown from start to finish with only a HPS and done fine."

UB 

lol helped a lot.....


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 9, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> "I think the spectrum issue is only good for one thing - idle forum chatter. I've grown from start to finish with only a HPS and done fine."
> 
> UB
> 
> lol helped a lot.....


 That is true, but I have heard of people growing all the way through with MH and ssaying they thought they got bigger buds, It just makes sense that if they likt the MH to grow, why not let them have it through the stretch?


----------



## notoriousb (Mar 9, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> That is true, but I have heard of people growing all the way through with MH and ssaying they thought they got bigger buds, It just makes sense that if they likt the MH to grow, why not let them have it through the stretch?


NeL grows with his hps from seed to finish but idk if someone can really claim "bigger buds" if they didnt do a side by side comparison with a mh and a hps ya know? but we do all know that the different specs of grow lights are for trying to replicate the different specs of the sun, so I dont see why a mh or any blue spec wouldnt help during the beginning of bloom. will be interesting to see your results tho


----------



## Flamestrains (Mar 9, 2010)

Beautiful ladys Raider! Great gow. I'm very anxious to see what you will do next round. Cant wait to see the bud porn. Would you mind explaining your drying and curing method?


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 9, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> NeL grows with his hps from seed to finish but idk if someone can really claim "bigger buds" if they didnt do a side by side comparison with a mh and a hps ya know? but we do all know that the different specs of grow lights are for trying to replicate the different specs of the sun, so I dont see why a mh or any blue spec wouldnt help during the beginning of bloom. will be interesting to see your results tho


True, well we will see. I heard today from a freind that owns a grow shop that MH in the beginning of bloom will shorten the stretch, so I don't know if that is a good thing or not.


Flamestrains said:


> Beautiful ladys Raider! Great gow. I'm very anxious to see what you will do next round. Cant wait to see the bud porn. Would you mind explaining your drying and curing method?


Thanks man! Last round I left everything I could on the stems and hung them unntil they sanpped then transferred to jars and burped for a few days. This time I took everything off of the stems while trimming and used a hanging drying rack. I actually just took all the small stuff out of the racks and transferred to jars because they were crispy. They seem to dry a lot faster this time. It could be because I have the drying room set at 70 deg and last time was 65. Last round they moistened up after being in jars for a a couple days, so I want to make sure they are crispy this time. 4 day does seem quick tho, I might drop the temps down a bit next round while drying.
So as you can see I am still experimenting. The curing in jars is important though to get the best out of them.


----------



## BluffinCali (Mar 9, 2010)

Damn good grow raider, my drying room is kept at 62-65deg, 40-50% RH with 3 oscillating fans providing indirect airmovement which is key when dealing with the elevated humidity, my perfect dry would take 10-12 days, but usually ends up being about 7-8days, but slower the better thats for sure. On another note you got me thinking about the clones of the black strain, any info on what collective he supplied or got anymore, was reading up on it and it has me very intrigued. My purple is looking good these days, not quite as nice an uniform as yours but I have some jack herer that you'll have to check out, its one of the best looking plants Ive grown indoors, although this is only my 3rd indoor grow, but I think Im gonna run my whole room with jack after this next cycle runs. Enough about my dreams, you did a hell of a job, Im truely jealous that a raiders fan can outgrow the purple on me, whats the world coming to these days....lol...keep up the good work my man, peace


----------



## BluffinCali (Mar 9, 2010)

About the lighting question from what I believe and understand its always better to have both going at all times purely to have a broader spectrum of colors. Now Ive always done the traditional MH veg then HPS for flower, so I cant back up my statement with proof, but common sense seems to make me think both simultaneously would be the best probably throughout the whole grow, but Im thinking of getting some t5 panels cause Ive heard some really good things about them for early veg and so on...I just got a co2 regulator and tank and as soon as I figure it all out I cant wait to see the difference. Have a good night, talk with ya later


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 10, 2010)

BluffinCali said:


> Damn good grow raider, my drying room is kept at 62-65deg, 40-50% RH with 3 oscillating fans providing indirect airmovement which is key when dealing with the elevated humidity, my perfect dry would take 10-12 days, but usually ends up being about 7-8days, but slower the better thats for sure. On another note you got me thinking about the clones of the black strain, any info on what collective he supplied or got anymore, was reading up on it and it has me very intrigued. My purple is looking good these days, not quite as nice an uniform as yours but I have some jack herer that you'll have to check out, its one of the best looking plants Ive grown indoors, although this is only my 3rd indoor grow, but I think Im gonna run my whole room with jack after this next cycle runs. Enough about my dreams, you did a hell of a job, Im truely jealous that a raiders fan can outgrow the purple on me, whats the world coming to these days....lol...keep up the good work my man, peace


I had my room at 65 last round and thought I would bump it up a bit this time, but the little nugs I took off the racks earlier and put in jars is starteing to moisten back up so I will probably throw them back on the racks. It is amazing how dry they feel and then in jars for few hours and you get an idea how dry they really are.
As for The Black clones, my buddy just picked up 6 of them so I will know more about the strain in a few months. I believe they supple Harborside, but moslty private clubs. They now have a mother of my pk and will have the two bagseeds I am growing as well..


BluffinCali said:


> About the lighting question from what I believe and understand its always better to have both going at all times purely to have a broader spectrum of colors. Now Ive always done the traditional MH veg then HPS for flower, so I cant back up my statement with proof, but common sense seems to make me think both simultaneously would be the best probably throughout the whole grow, but Im thinking of getting some t5 panels cause Ive heard some really good things about them for early veg and so on...I just got a co2 regulator and tank and as soon as I figure it all out I cant wait to see the difference. Have a good night, talk with ya later


I ran a couple dual 4' t-9's in my room the first round and didn't notice any difference without them this time, but I have thought about putting some t-5's in my room too..maybe on the sides. Sounds like you are getting you shit dialed now..very nice.


----------



## BluffinCali (Mar 10, 2010)

The one great thing Ive learned over the years from outside growing with some family members is "growing is a science, curing is an art" and even after watching my uncle and old man when I was younger it still took me awhile to perfect my curing skills (not to say their perfect) but Im decent about bringing the full life to fruition. Do you get to grow outdoors where you are? I sure hope so, I mean I love indoor but nothing beats growing monsters out in the sun. Just a thought if you do take your bud out from the jars you could put them in paper bags rolled up and they will pull the moisture from the center of the buds a little better than all natural hang. Some people dont like the paper bag deal, I personally dont mind it, depends on how much drying is left. Anyways this blue dream creeped up on me and now Im aimlessly rambling, doubt you need any curing tips...lol...take care dude, peace


----------



## BluffinCali (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey man thanks for the rep, the damn thing wont let me rep you before I spread it out or something, I just gave like 10ppl rep and it still wont let me, I'll get ya back though, keep growin that fire my man...


----------



## haze2 (Mar 10, 2010)

Im running mh and hps rite now and I can say that just with my naked eye it seems the few that sat under the MH seem to have a bit heavier trichs built up. Dont know if its a coinsidance but its the truth. Haze2


----------



## SourTurboDiesel420 (Mar 10, 2010)

nice buds man


----------



## wonderblunder (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey Raider. Stoked about your final weight. Im stoked about running 2k hps. Hope my "PK" turns out similar.......


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey Raider... haven't been here in a while. I apoligize if I am repeating anything, but I have experience with MH and HPS during various stages.

I totally agree that MH will reduce stretch during first part of 12/12. I like switching when the stretch stops to HPS. Also during flowering, MH (by my experience) does produce more resin, and better tasting buds. But there is for sure a bid yield difference.

Personally I don't think I will be running MH with the HPS during flower anymore. I think it's more worth it to have just HPS and get more weight. It ain't like we are growing junk weed under only HPS, you know what I mean.

Congrats on the harvest.

Oh... and some people like to hate on people making growing complicated. That makes me laugh. I'm not saying you can't grow amazing buds simply. I'm just saying that biology is complex, and anyone who thinks it's not is funny in my eyes.

I think everyone shoud grow how they like, and not get laughed at by people who think they are all knowing.


----------



## notoriousb (Mar 10, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Hey Raider... haven't been here in a while. I apoligize if I am repeating anything, but I have experience with MH and HPS during various stages.
> 
> I totally agree that MH will reduce stretch during first part of 12/12. I like switching when the stretch stops to HPS. Also during flowering, MH (by my experience) does produce more resin, and better tasting buds. But there is for sure a bid yield difference.
> 
> ...


would you say there's a difference in yield when you use the mh during the stretch then switch to hps compared to using hps all through bloom? hard to determine if keeping the stretch down with a mh or forcing the stretch with a hps would help increase yield

I like that last bit from your last post too


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 10, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> would you say there's a difference in yield when you use the mh during the stretch then switch to hps compared to using hps all through bloom? hard to determine if keeping the stretch down with a mh or forcing the stretch with a hps would help increase yield
> 
> I like that last bit from your last post too


Based on nothing (I haven't run it both ways to compare) I think that using the MH during the beginning of 12/12 does NOT affect yeild. I beleive the HPS get's the flowers fat... once there are flowers.

But yeah... that's just my thoughts.

I can smell that dank down here Raider.... it's starting to smell good.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 10, 2010)

BluffinCali said:


> The one great thing Ive learned over the years from outside growing with some family members is "growing is a science, curing is an art" and even after watching my uncle and old man when I was younger it still took me awhile to perfect my curing skills (not to say their perfect) but Im decent about bringing the full life to fruition. Do you get to grow outdoors where you are? I sure hope so, I mean I love indoor but nothing beats growing monsters out in the sun. Just a thought if you do take your bud out from the jars you could put them in paper bags rolled up and they will pull the moisture from the center of the buds a little better than all natural hang. Some people dont like the paper bag deal, I personally dont mind it, depends on how much drying is left. Anyways this blue dream creeped up on me and now Im aimlessly rambling, doubt you need any curing tips...lol...take care dude, peace


I just threw them back in the racks for another day. I have to say every thing is way dryer than last time I moved to the jars..I guess the combination of raising the temps to 70 and taking everything off the stems sped up the drying faster than I wanted..5 days and they are cripsy crispy. I actually got quite a bit less wieght per jar this time. 


BluffinCali said:


> Hey man thanks for the rep, the damn thing wont let me rep you before I spread it out or something, I just gave like 10ppl rep and it still wont let me, I'll get ya back though, keep growin that fire my man...


 I know man, that rep thing is crazy I have given enough rep that I got blocked for 24 hours two days in a row and still couldn't give it back to someone I had recently gave it too.


haze2 said:


> Im running mh and hps rite now and I can say that just with my naked eye it seems the few that sat under the MH seem to have a bit heavier trichs built up. Dont know if its a coinsidance but its the truth. Haze2


Yeah, I have heard if you add MH you get more trichs.


SourTurboDiesel420 said:


> nice buds man


 Thanks


wonderblunder said:


> Hey Raider. Stoked about your final weight. Im stoked about running 2k hps. Hope my "PK" turns out similar.......


 I got it tonight


jigfresh said:


> Hey Raider... haven't been here in a while. I apoligize if I am repeating anything, but I have experience with MH and HPS during various stages.
> 
> I totally agree that MH will reduce stretch during first part of 12/12. I like switching when the stretch stops to HPS. Also during flowering, MH (by my experience) does produce more resin, and better tasting buds. But there is for sure a bid yield difference.
> 
> ...


Good to see you Brother!! Thanks for info, if a couple of experienced people have said a MH will shorten the stretch than there must be something to it. lol

I hear ya on theother stuff too.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 10, 2010)

Let me start by saying I am a bit dissapointed with my weigh -in. I averaged a little over 2 oz per puple kush for a total of 1lb 7 & 1/2 oz of pk, I had exactly 4 oz on the MBS1 and 4 oz 4 grams from the MBS2.

I am confused a bit on the weight beacuse the buds were bigger this round, but the buds seem a bit lighter..could be because of removing them from the stems or that I let them get too dry. I am happy with the bagseed though and am excted about the next round.

I sampled the MBS1 last night and it is a head knocker for sure. This is mostly indica and you can tell by the smoke. Although it isn't cured yet the inhale is smooth and clean..it instantly goes to your head.. with a sweet taste after exhale. Within mintutes it feels like your limbs are heavier and you want to lean you head back against something. It does pack a little bit of muchie attack too. It actually made me a little silly..where I actually felt like laughing out loud while I am by myself just from the thought of something funny. My wife even slept walk a little on it and she never sleep walks..she said she woke up in the kitchen.LOL 

I plan on putting some of the MBS2 in the bubbler in a minute so I will post a smoke report. I am just getting over the pk bowl from a couple hours ago.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 11, 2010)

Here is a couple bud shots. The MBS1 is one of the bigger buds, the other two are just random buds I just pulled out.

_*Purple Kush*_
_*




*_


_*MBS1*_
_*




*_



_*MBS2*_


----------



## bender420 (Mar 11, 2010)

GotDANGDANK

STRAIGHT FIRE SON!!


----------



## haze2 (Mar 11, 2010)

They look tasty thats for sure!!


----------



## BongFiend420 (Mar 11, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> LOL thanks bro! I picked thisclone only stain up at Green leaf in Clear Lake. I have thought about getting into the cross pollinating, but haven't done anything yet. I wouldn't mind finding a few seeds in this run though


Cross pollinating the Purple Kush with that MSB2 would be amazing.


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Mar 11, 2010)

what he^^^ said


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 11, 2010)

bender420 said:


> GotDANGDANK
> 
> STRAIGHT FIRE SON!!


 Wierd, but I think the MBS2 might be pack the biggest punch, but the MBS2 has a spiced oak taste and I was gonna right a smoke report last night and passed the fuck out with my laptop on my lap still when my wife came out and woke me up early this morning. So now I don't know..I will try another smoke report tonight.


haze2 said:


> They look tasty thats for sure!!


Def tasty..thanks



BongFiend420 said:


> Cross pollinating the Purple Kush with that MSB2 would be amazing.


 didin't see any seeds, but if I find some



Ready2Inhale said:


> what he^^^ said


lol


----------



## notoriousb (Mar 11, 2010)

Mmm it all looks so good. and that mbs1 looks to be some classic ginger bud 

sorry to hear it wasnt exactly the weight you wanted tho


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Mar 11, 2010)

damn raider......damn 
your PK bud shot does look looser then last round tho IMO, so i see where the weight went possibly???


----------



## BluffinCali (Mar 11, 2010)

Those pics of the mbs1 look somewhat similar to one of the bubba kush cuts I had last indoor session, whatever it is looks pretty darn good, sounds like both mysteries were good producers which is always nice. Im guessing my pk's are gonna average between 2-3zips/per, their not quite as stacked as the U2 or Jack. Gotta say though Ive seen quite a bit of pk over the years and it doesnt get any better than what you got there, I need to step my game up, hoping this Co2 is really going to give a boost last couple weeks, sure wish Id had it sooner. I only have 4 pks so I'll probably end up with about 1/3 of the weight you got, maybe lil more. Once again great lookin grow, whats up next? Ive spread around some rep to over 15 ppl and it still wont let me hit you up, bs, but you know you got my respect...you give your raiders a good name and thats hard to do...lol...peace out my man


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 11, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> Mmm it all looks so good. and that mbs1 looks to be some classic ginger bud
> 
> sorry to hear it wasnt exactly the weight you wanted tho


Ginger Bud huh? Whatever it is, it is some slammer bud. I have been calling it Mystic Cream. 
Yeah as for the weight I am still perplexed on why..I think it may be because last round they went 62 days and this time only 56 days..maybe the last week is when they get their density. It is crazy though, because the same jar that hel 10 oz last time only holds 7..I mean that is a huge fuckin difference. I was thinking of putting some moisture in the jars like a damp paper towel or something, but I don't want to promote mold or mildew.


HookedOnChronic said:


> damn raider......damn
> your PK bud shot does look looser then last round tho IMO, so i see where the weight went possibly???


 Yeah, that is what I am saying..very strange to me. I need to figure this one out.


BluffinCali said:


> Those pics of the mbs1 look somewhat similar to one of the bubba kush cuts I had last indoor session, whatever it is looks pretty darn good, sounds like both mysteries were good producers which is always nice. Im guessing my pk's are gonna average between 2-3zips/per, their not quite as stacked as the U2 or Jack. Gotta say though Ive seen quite a bit of pk over the years and it doesnt get any better than what you got there, I need to step my game up, hoping this Co2 is really going to give a boost last couple weeks, sure wish Id had it sooner. I only have 4 pks so I'll probably end up with about 1/3 of the weight you got, maybe lil more. Once again great lookin grow, whats up next? Ive spread around some rep to over 15 ppl and it still wont let me hit you up, bs, but you know you got my respect...you give your raiders a good name and thats hard to do...lol...peace out my man


If you have 4 and they vegged enough you shuold get over a 1/2 pnd. I had a couple pks that were probably between 3-4 ounces and a couple that were under 2 so mine had some variance because of the cuttings..last time I just cut a few off all the plants even the smaller ones, the ones I just started in flower are all cut from the strongest two of the last round..so I hope they are a little more consistant. Thanks for the compliment man..I know that must be hard for a 9er fan. lol


Oh the names I came up with are MBS1 is Mystic Cream and the MBS2 is Spice Creek.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 11, 2010)

Hey a little advice from anyone who has experience with buds that are too dry. My buds after 24 hours in jars are still tooo crispy...so I have heard of the damp paper towel or fan leaves..which is better. I don't want ot use any fruit or orange peels, but if anyone has a good method of adding a little moisture back to the buds please share. Also, just to share my experience..do not dry your bud at 70 deg..to warm and they dry too fast..I will be using 60-65 deg from now on.


----------



## norcalikilla (Mar 11, 2010)

hey raider! sorry to hear about the dryness, i know it blows but it happends to the best of us. in my experience, dont try to rehydrate the buds. ive used everything from orange peels, papertowels, apple skins (ultra thin), fan leaves, ect. it always comes out a little off. i know its a real ball buster but it just wieghs a little less it will smoke just as well and be just as potent, it just doesnt get the great flavors and aromas, also take smaller doses as it will burn MUCH faster. this minor loss of flavor and aroma is much better than the tragedy you will face after trying to rehydrate! hahaha 

this isnt to say that noone can rehydrate to perfection, maybe im just doing it wrong. methods anyone?


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 11, 2010)

norcalikilla said:


> hey raider! sorry to hear about the dryness, i know it blows but it happends to the best of us. in my experience, dont try to rehydrate the buds. ive used everything from orange peels, papertowels, apple skins (ultra thin), fan leaves, ect. it always comes out a little off. i know its a real ball buster but it just wieghs a little less it will smoke just as well and be just as potent, it just doesnt get the great flavors and aromas, also take smaller doses as it will burn MUCH faster. this minor loss of flavor and aroma is much better than the tragedy you will face after trying to rehydrate! hahaha
> 
> this isnt to say that noone can rehydrate to perfection, maybe im just doing it wrong. methods anyone?


I just put some fresh cut fans in the jars and am planning on leaving them in there just for a few hours. I am with you on not trying to hard to rehydrate, I figure a few hours will give the leaves a chance to shrivel a bit and then I will pull them out. I did smoke all three of them and they have some good flavor already, just a little more crispy than I like. 
Thanks for the heads up man, that re-inforces my decision to take them out in a few hours and not leave them in overnight.


----------



## norcalikilla (Mar 11, 2010)

no prob man. and youre probably right on the money with using the fan leaves and only leaving them in for a short amnt of time. glad that youre happy with the end result tho! that makes all the hard work worth it!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 11, 2010)

norcalikilla said:


> no prob man. and youre probably right on the money with using the fan leaves and only leaving them in for a short amnt of time. glad that youre happy with the end result tho! that makes all the hard work worth it!


That is the truth man and the smoke is amazing even before the cure proccess so I am happy with it. I am just gonna have to decide if I want to keep the PK going much longer or pop some new seeds. I think the extra 5 or 6 days probably could have made the density difference. I mean the buds are bigger and I ended up with less of the little sit under the canopy by more pruning, I also didin't water the last 5 days so they were pretty dry when I cut them which could have been the issue to. I am still learning this shit and am confident that I will get it dailed in. The qp per plant from the bad seeds is incouraging for sure and the MBS2 could have definatly went another week so could potentially pull 5+ zips a plant.


----------



## bender420 (Mar 11, 2010)

Raider bro, I thought about your yield issue all day. Here is my thoughts in a nut shell.

This is only our second grow man, the smallest things make the biggest got dang difference, that is the main thing I learned. 

You pulled off one hell of a grow man, lemme try n express visually.        . I will be upset if you are even slightly disappointed with this grow. I still think the gland production was higher this round, at least from the pics, I can only wish to taste your PK. 

You have a huge space any chance of just keeping one or two PK around every round. 

My OG looks like a different strain this run. The two casey look very different due to little difference in the medium, one is pure coco and the other is cut with 20% vermicrop, the nugs on side with the son agro hps with added blue spectrum seem frostier, and tad bit on the more mature side. 

I am thinking about switching one of the 6er to MH from HPS, to get the UV kickin for some extra gland production. 

Any thoughts?

this crack x kandy that I had is insane I think I rambled a good bit.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 11, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Raider bro, I thought about your yield issue all day. Here is my thoughts in a nut shell.
> 
> This is only our second grow man, the smallest things make the biggest got dang difference, that is the main thing I learned.
> 
> ...


Thanks Brother. I really do appreciate your opinion beause we are both close to the same place on the learning curve. You just got me thinking, I did add the perlite to the coco.. I wonder if that could have anything to do with it.

I am definatly not dissapointed with the grow, I just am trying to wrap my head around it. I think I need to stop changing too many things at once so I can dial in what the effects are of the tweaks. I am stoked on the end product man..I have some killer bud and I didn't know shit about growing 9 months ago..now I have two successful grows under my belt am on day 5 of flower again lol crazy. I have the best smoke around so I must be doing something right...right? lol I have friends that have been growing for years that are asking me how I got the pk to come out so perfect, which makes me feel good about what I am doing.
I am just pretty humble and my toughest cridict..so I will always feel like I can do better.
I am very greatfull for all the great freinds I have made on RIU and the advice I have recieved from everyone especially you bud! 

As for my opinion on switching the 600 to mh, I am not sure how that would work since the light distribution wouldn't be even to all the plants, but it owuld be a great side by side if you put the same strains under each light.


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Mar 11, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Thanks Brother. I really do appreciate your opinion beause we are both close to the same place on the learning curve. You just got me thinking, I did add the perlite to the coco.. I wonder if that could have anything to do with it.
> 
> I am definatly not dissapointed with the grow, I just am trying to wrap my head around it. I think I need to stop changing too many things at once so I can dial in what the effects are of the tweaks. I am stoked on the end product man..I have some killer bud and I didn't know shit about growing 9 months ago..now I have two successful grows under my belt am on day 5 of flower again lol crazy. I have the best smoke around so I must be doing something right...right? lol I have friends that have been growing for years that are asking me how I got the pk to come out so perfect, which makes me feel good about what I am doing.
> I am just pretty humble and my toughest cridict..so I will always feel like I can do better.
> ...


im the same way maybe even overly critical of myself when it comes to growing i want deep green perfect leaves all the way throu and nice even yellowing leaves at the end like my grandma used to say thou " how does it feel to want" just a thought about yield purp is one of the worst yielding best strains around connoiour ganja def descibes this plant ive seen three foor plants yield about 7 grams


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Mar 11, 2010)

sub'd
to this one


----------



## bender420 (Mar 11, 2010)

mikegreenthumb said:


> sub'd
> to this one



Lol this one is over. new is about go on, unless raider just continues here.


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Mar 11, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Lol this one is over. new is about go on, unless raider just continues here.


better late then never right lol pm link to new one if ya can


----------



## bender420 (Mar 11, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Thanks Brother. I really do appreciate your opinion beause we are both close to the same place on the learning curve. You just got me thinking, I did add the perlite to the coco.. I wonder if that could have anything to do with it.
> 
> I am definatly not dissapointed with the grow, I just am trying to wrap my head around it. I think I need to stop changing too many things at once so I can dial in what the effects are of the tweaks. I am stoked on the end product man..I have some killer bud and I didn't know shit about growing 9 months ago..now I have two successful grows under my belt am on day 5 of flower again lol crazy. I have the best smoke around so I must be doing something right...right? lol I have friends that have been growing for years that are asking me how I got the pk to come out so perfect, which makes me feel good about what I am doing.
> I am just pretty humble and my toughest cridict..so I will always feel like I can do better.
> ...



You welcome bro. I have learned a lot from you. I am thinking of going all H&G. It does turn out to be pretty cost effective. Seriously dude anything you do in your grow convinces me easy that it must be right cuz look at the BOMBdankDIZZLYdoodleShnitzle he got growing. 

No doubt you got two very successful runs under your belt or more like in your lungs. 

For experimenting I have come to a conclusion that my tiny little medicine garden is too small for experimenting one factor at a time. It would take me 30 years to test the few 100 products I am interested in. 

So I am gonna take a page from your book and next round just fux with the H&G line up.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 11, 2010)

mikegreenthumb said:


> im the same way maybe even overly critical of myself when it comes to growing i want deep green perfect leaves all the way throu and nice even yellowing leaves at the end like my grandma used to say thou " how does it feel to want" just a thought about yield purp is one of the worst yielding best strains around connoiour ganja def descibes this plant ive seen three foor plants yield about 7 grams


 
I appreciate the words. I picked pk becuase of the quality and I still love it. It is the perfect combination of pain releif, taste, and ability to function for me. I like that it doesn't give the munchiues too bad. I have heard the same thing about the pk yeilds, I guess 60 gms per plant isn't bad. Like Bender said, I will probably always have some pk in the mix, unless I discover something better.
Oh and I will be starting another thread soon for grow #3..I have just been a little hgiher than normal the last few days and a bit lazy.


----------



## bender420 (Mar 11, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> I appreciate the words. I picked pk becuase of the quality and I still love it. It is the perfect combination of pain releif, taste, and ability to function for me. I like that it doesn't give the munchiues too bad. I have heard the same thing about the pk yeilds, I guess 60 gms per plant isn't bad. Like Bender said, I will probably always have some pk in the mix, unless I discover something better.
> Oh and I will be starting another thread soon for grow #3..I have just been a little hgiher than normal the last few days and a bit lazy.



Lol I could tell you were high the last few days on the latest harvest, you were MIA on RIU, especially my thread


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 11, 2010)

bender420 said:


> You welcome bro. I have learned a lot from you. I am thinking of going all H&G. It does turn out to be pretty cost effective. Seriously dude anything you do in your grow convinces me easy that it must be right cuz look at the BOMBdankDIZZLYdoodleShnitzle he got growing.
> 
> No doubt you got two very successful runs under your belt or more like in your lungs.
> 
> ...


 
LMAO, my wife just asked me what I was laughing at when I read the "BOMBdankDIZZLYdoodleShnitzle". I figured we keep running out of adjetives so why not just start making some crazy shit up ..lol I really am happy with the H&G I don't think you can go wrong with it. I am gonna check out this Bloom vendor this weekend that is gonna be at a local grow shop that is giving free samples and huge discounts, but I am a little skittish to change my nutes now that I have the H&G dialed in now. If it is free though I might do a little experimenting some time down the road. I totally agree man with all the shit out there, if you find a good system that works for you than why fuck with it.


----------



## BongFiend420 (Mar 11, 2010)

Let me know when you do your next round or if You cross pollinate anything. Your herb looks amazing and I would be interested if you ever made your own genetics. I would love to buy or trade for a seed of that for sure. I'd call it DarthRaider Kush or just RaiderFan Kush Lol. By the way just out of curiousity is your grow medicinal or do you just fly bellow the radar ? The reason ask is just because it's done so professionally and on such a large scale.


----------



## BongFiend420 (Mar 11, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> _*This is my puppy. He is a year old and a like one of the kids.*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bender420 (Mar 11, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> LMAO, my wife just asked me what I was laughing at when I read the "BOMBdankDIZZLYdoodleShnitzle". I figured we keep running out of adjetives so why not just start making some crazy shit up ..lol I really am happy with the H&G I don't think you can go wrong with it. I am gonna check out this Bloom vendor this weekend that is gonna be at a local grow shop that is giving free samples and huge discounts, but I am a little skittish to change my nutes now that I have the H&G dialed in now. If it is free though I might do a little experimenting some time down the road. I totally agree man with all the shit out there, if you find a good system that works for you than why fuck with it.



Bro, that is the same trap I fell into. The free products are hard to pass on. Do get them but keep them for emergency purposes or may be even give them away as a present to a patient, shit even sell it. 

I really do agree with you about you getting the H&G dialed in. I just read up on H&G for the last eight hours, many times before I did the same thing, but I am very convinced on picking a good like and sticking to it. Be it canna H&G Botanicare GH etc. 

My new goal is master the H&G line so I can work with different strains and get the dosing in the proper ranges. 

I was stuck between canna and h&G but canna was more expensive and not readily available to me. Out of all the other nutes I have been reading on, people who run H&G really do end up getting stuck. 

Learn from my lesson man, don't fall in the trap. On the other hand, the sample are too small for your grow so may be you could just run 1 or two plants on the sample.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 11, 2010)

BongFiend420 said:


> #1Raiderfan420 said:
> 
> 
> > _*This is my puppy. He is a year old and a like one of the kids.*_
> ...


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 11, 2010)

BongFiend420 said:


> Let me know when you do your next round or if You cross pollinate anything. Your herb looks amazing and I would be interested if you ever made your own genetics. I would love to buy or trade for a seed of that for sure. I'd call it DarthRaider Kush or just RaiderFan Kush Lol. By the way just out of curiousity is your grow medicinal or do you just fly bellow the radar ? The reason ask is just because it's done so professionally and on such a large scale.


 
Thanks man, I may get into the pollinating and genetics, but for now I just want to dial in my growing skills. I am a medical patient and this grow is a co-operative grow for 4 patients. I would never try to fly under the radar man, I have way too much to lose and am past the risk taking part of my life now. I appreciate the compiment though. I wouldn't consider this a large grow though..I have a buddy that grows for 6 patients and he has 5 times the set-up I do. I mainly grow for myself and the other patients, but the excess does go to a dispensary near by.


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Mar 11, 2010)

im growing cacey jones also im thinking ima do 8-16=1/4-1/2 of flowering room to cacey when i put the next two earth boxs in i love the way my mom is doing and i got 4 flowering outside with training ends up bushy as fuck and damn they are some vig bitchs


----------



## bender420 (Mar 11, 2010)

If I haven't said it before, I love dogs and I love people that love dogs. 

That is one great looking pup you got. Definitely has the show dog built, if you have time, it is a great hobby, but then again you already have a great hobby and we don't want any other hobby interfering with this great one.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 11, 2010)

mikegreenthumb said:


> im growing cacey jones also im thinking ima do 8-16=1/4-1/2 of flowering room to cacey when i put the next two earth boxs in i love the way my mom is doing and i got 4 flowering outside with training ends up bushy as fuck and damn they are some vig bitchs


 
judging by Bender's grow that CJ looks to be the bomb. I would love to get my hands on some beans.


----------



## bender420 (Mar 11, 2010)

mikegreenthumb said:


> im growing cacey jones also im thinking ima do 8-16=1/4-1/2 of flowering room to cacey when i put the next two earth boxs in i love the way my mom is doing and i got 4 flowering outside with training ends up bushy as fuck and damn they are some vig bitchs



Most def that CJ, at least the sativa pheno is a very vigorous grower. 

So you are planning on more of a SOG, I did LST/Screen method. 

Man I would love to see some pix of your CJs.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 11, 2010)

bender420 said:


> If I haven't said it before, I love dogs and I love people that love dogs.
> 
> That is one great looking pup you got. Definitely has the show dog built, if you have time, it is a great hobby, but then again you already have a great hobby and we don't want any other hobby interfering with this great one.


 
LOL isn;t that the truth man. I am hoping to get my set-up dial in enough to have auto watering and not have to mess with it every day. I hear about these guys that don't even go in their room for a week at a time. That would be nice, but I would probably not be able to stay out of the room for that long.


----------



## sagensour (Mar 11, 2010)

Killer dog bro! I finally got to blaze up some of the cures PK last night. Gives me energy. 60gs a plants pretty good.


----------



## bender420 (Mar 11, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> LOL isn;t that the truth man. I am hoping to get my set-up dial in enough to have auto watering and not have to mess with it every day. I hear about these guys that don't even go in their room for a week at a time. That would be nice, but I would probably not be able to stay out of the room for that long.


I hear you man, I want to get to point where the bitches just run them selves. And I just come to collect. Lots of learning left for that, but not long we will have it crackin.


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Mar 11, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Most def that CJ, at least the sativa pheno is a very vigorous grower.
> 
> So you are planning on more of a SOG, I did LST/Screen method.
> 
> Man I would love to see some pix of your CJs.


 i got some up in my journal but not spicific kinda in a group i got the one mom inside n 4 outside ill get some shots of em next time i goto outdoor grow
i dunno if your soil or hydro guy but one way to get soil to where you only have to check once a week is to get a self watering wick system planter there are two kind one with an actual wick and others that use capilary action to draw up the water from a res under the bucket/container there are earth boxs and global buckets that are main ones im using earth buckets just starting to get dialed in the way i want but i only _*have*_ to check on em / water em once a week i have eight in each container if you like 5 gal buckets then the global bucket design is way to go and you can make em yourself directions on youtube hella easy


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Mar 11, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> judging by Bender's grow that CJ looks to be the bomb. I would love to get my hands on some beans.


ive only seen cacey jones in clone i dunno if its stable enough yet for seed


----------



## bender420 (Mar 11, 2010)

mikegreenthumb said:


> ive only seen cacey jones in clone i dunno if its stable enough yet for seed


LOL, CJ was breed. It was originally from seeds. The seeds just don't exist anymore, that is another story on why,


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Mar 12, 2010)

bender420 said:


> LOL, CJ was breed. It was originally from seeds. The seeds just don't exist anymore, that is another story on why,


yeah its a mystery to me but i just googled looking for seeds and didnt pop up any seedbanks just forums so idk im just glad n feeling lucky i have some


----------



## BongFiend420 (Mar 12, 2010)

Raiderfan I am just curious, does your setup jack the power bill up noticeable amount ? I am just wondering if I may attract attention running a similar setup, since this is not Legal for me and I like to be very discrete.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 12, 2010)

sagensour said:


> Killer dog bro! I finally got to blaze up some of the cures PK last night. Gives me energy. 60gs a plants pretty good.


Thanks man! Gotta love the pk, it is funny when it is freshly harvested it is a different high than it is after it cures for a couple weeks. It does the same for me body numbing energy.


bender420 said:


> I hear you man, I want to get to point where the bitches just run them selves. And I just come to collect. Lots of learning left for that, but not long we will have it crackin.


 That will be nice won't it


mikegreenthumb said:


> ive only seen cacey jones in clone i dunno if its stable enough yet for seed


 That could explain why I can't find any. lol


BongFiend420 said:


> Raiderfan I am just curious, does your setup jack the power bill up noticeable amount ? I am just wondering if I may attract attention running a similar setup, since this is not Legal for me and I like to be very discrete.


My bill was running about 600 bucks over my normal bill until I got a medical allowance now it is about 350-400 a month over my normal bill, but my power company has a shitty teir system for billing and they charge 44 cents for the top teir which I hit about half way through the month.


----------



## BluffinCali (Mar 12, 2010)

Thats one beautiful rotty, my first dog was a rottweiler named sampson and my sister had a female named delilah, very smart and extremely loyal companions. Now I have a pesky little beast of a jack russell (Tyson), too smart for his own damn good, loves to find and eat buds whenever he can...little bastard...but sometimes when a bag is missing his addiction can help me out...lol Anyways I know no one likes to re-hydrate buds, but depending on your plans I would try those humidity packs designed for humidors, they worked wonders for me and it seemed practically impossible to create any mold/mildew, its nothing like peels or towels, although Ive never used fan leaves so maybe that will work out good for ya. A question about a line of nutes, I was wondering if you or anyone else reading has any experience or thoughts about cutting edge solutions, there a california based company out of Santa Cruz, I heard from a family member up in Oregon that he has had extremely good results. The real cool thing was I contacted them via email telling them I was considering switching to their products and was wondering if they'd be willing to give out any samples. They responded that if I sent them $20.00 check for shipping that I would get their line worth about $150, which in my experience with companies and samples that shows alot of confidence in their product, so of course Im going to try them out, just wondering if you have any thoughts abou them. Ive contacted numerous companies over the last year and so far have recieved biobizz line, dyna-grow, dutch master and numerous small samples from foxfarms, FF is very willing to send their small samples out completely free. Anyways once again rambling, damn blue dream makes me overstate and type way too much. Shoulda just said cool dog, try the humidity control packs and what ya know about cutting edge solutions...but thats just too easy...lol take care bro, talk with ya later, peace!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 12, 2010)

BluffinCali said:


> Thats one beautiful rotty, my first dog was a rottweiler named sampson and my sister had a female named delilah, very smart and extremely loyal companions. Now I have a pesky little beast of a jack russell (Tyson), too smart for his own damn good, loves to find and eat buds whenever he can...little bastard...but sometimes when a bag is missing his addiction can help me out...lol Anyways I know no one likes to re-hydrate buds, but depending on your plans I would try those humidity packs designed for humidors, they worked wonders for me and it seemed practically impossible to create any mold/mildew, its nothing like peels or towels, although Ive never used fan leaves so maybe that will work out good for ya. A question about a line of nutes, I was wondering if you or anyone else reading has any experience or thoughts about cutting edge solutions, there a california based company out of Santa Cruz, I heard from a family member up in Oregon that he has had extremely good results. The real cool thing was I contacted them via email telling them I was considering switching to their products and was wondering if they'd be willing to give out any samples. They responded that if I sent them $20.00 check for shipping that I would get their line worth about $150, which in my experience with companies and samples that shows alot of confidence in their product, so of course Im going to try them out, just wondering if you have any thoughts abou them. Ive contacted numerous companies over the last year and so far have recieved biobizz line, dyna-grow, dutch master and numerous small samples from foxfarms, FF is very willing to send their small samples out completely free. Anyways once again rambling, damn blue dream makes me overstate and type way too much. Shoulda just said cool dog, try the humidity control packs and what ya know about cutting edge solutions...but thats just too easy...lol take care bro, talk with ya later, peace!


Thanks man, it really is a great breed. My rott loves buds too, when we were trimming he would sneak under the table and eat anything that hit the floor..didn't get any buds, but he had to have eatin a lot of clipppings and then later I cought him with his head in the trim box...fuckin stoner. Then he was running aoround with red eyes.lol
I have heard of cutting edge, but I have no expereince with it, sorry. I did get a full line of H&G sample by emailing them. I didin't think about doing that to all the lines.


----------



## LOKY49er (Mar 12, 2010)

This is beautiful bro! That is a lot of bud-ah . . . LOL How much do you think you will harvest?


----------



## wonderblunder (Mar 12, 2010)

All looks dank. 
Yield down. Do you think that the bulbs could have something to do with it. I know they lose lumens, and when you start multiplying it by more than 1 lamp it gets up there.

That could be a bunch of guff from someone trying to get me to buy new bulbs. 

I would have a very hard time getting rid of that PK strain, even if you don't grow it, keep a momma around. And don't let your wife catch you with her.
Looks sick


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 12, 2010)

wonderblunder said:


> All looks dank.
> Yield down. Do you think that the bulbs could have something to do with it. I know they lose lumens, and when you start multiplying it by more than 1 lamp it gets up there.
> 
> That could be a bunch of guff from someone trying to get me to buy new bulbs.
> ...


 
You know I actually thought of the bulb thing... I used the cheaper bulbs ( Sun something) for hps and they are rated for two or three runs, but that could really have been it. I picked up two Hortilux HPS bulbs yesterday. I have the hortilux MH I can't remember why I didn't buy the hort hps last time, but I have them now.

Yeah, I don't think I can get rid of the pk to be honest..I just can't figure out the decrease in density this time..
Thanks brother


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 13, 2010)

So they had a Bloom vendor come to a local hydro store today and I made off with over a grand of shit for 500 bones!!

I talked to the rep ( who really knows his shit, he is really a walking grow encyclopedia) for about an hour and got some great general growing information. I also picked up a 10" carbon filter for 200 bucks..normally 389. The Bloom line has no or very little ppm to their products so they can be added to any line. I picked up a 2.5 liter of Ooz and Phat, some roots which can be run after I stop the root excel, Cal/mag/ Silcate( 50% off) and a couple hortilux hps 1000k's for 60 bucks each. I also got 6 sample bottles. Wooo Hooo! I love free and discount shit! The 10" filter is for when I move to my new room this summer.

I did get some clearification on a couple theories..
one was he says it is scientifically proven that 36 hour of darkness at the switch increases the flower site production and excelerates the plants transistion to flower. He did articualte this and use a bunch of biology terms that I can't regurgitate. Sorry.

The second was the MH during the first couple weeks of flower... He said this wasn't scientifically proven, but from years of experienced growers the consencus is that MH during the first week helps reduce the stress of the light trasnisiton, but that MH is not nearly as beneficial for bud development, so he said if you were changing light and nutrients at the same time he said it would be beneficial. If running the same nutes as the last week of veg than it had no benefit. So I feel better about switching my current flower to HPS after 6 days of MH.

He actually gave me his number and said I could call him for any advice any time.. I feel fortunate to have a new advise contact. I guess he ran a hydro shop for years before comming on board with Bloom. I must say I am not overly impressionable, but I am very impressed with this guys knowledge on growing.

Anyway, just thought I would share a couple of my findings. I will be starting a new journal tonight.


----------



## notoriousb (Mar 13, 2010)

sounds like a productive day  
think I'll try the 36 hrs of darkness before going to 12/12 tho. couldnt hurt right? 
I wonder what benefits if there are any to vegging under hps for a week or so before flipping to 12/12. Im sure it helps the plants adjust to a hid lamp so less stress after the 12/12 flip, but Im still wondering which one would benefit the plant more. veg with a hps for a week before bloom or mh for the first week of bloom? fuck, I wish i knew! lol


----------



## sagensour (Mar 13, 2010)

Sup Raider? I confused on the Bloom. If it has really no ppm then what is it? Is it all organic? The bulb life makes a big diffrense. I used my Hortilux HPS for 3 grows max and my SuperHortilux MH for no more than 4 vegg's. I might be waisting money, but atleast the bulbs are new. Heat and ballast heat can make a big diffrese on bulb life aswell. Stay away from cheap bulbs. Use high end bulbs ONLY. Theres a huge diffrence. I also use Hortilux Super MH for the first two weeks for transition(bud). I also use a mix during full flower of Super MH and HPS. I hope the new bulbs you got were Super HPS or Super MH.... Those are the best. Also I notice that with the MH durring the 2 weeks transition, I get alot closer node sets. Good Luck man and Im always here watchin you and Boomer. I hope he gets his shit crackin soon. Kinda eager to see.I would post pics of my Strawberry, but I'm not as interesting as you guys...LOL


----------



## sagensour (Mar 13, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> sounds like a productive day
> think I'll try the 36 hrs of darkness before going to 12/12 tho. couldnt hurt right?
> I wonder what benefits if there are any to vegging under hps for a week or so before flipping to 12/12. Im sure it helps the plants adjust to a hid lamp so less stress after the 12/12 flip, but Im still wondering which one would benefit the plant more. veg with a hps for a week before bloom or mh for the first week of bloom? fuck, I wish i knew! lol


 
Thats a good point. Y not try both. Ill try that next round. There it is, my new mission.Thanks


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 13, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> sounds like a productive day
> think I'll try the 36 hrs of darkness before going to 12/12 tho. couldnt hurt right?
> I wonder what benefits if there are any to vegging under hps for a week or so before flipping to 12/12. Im sure it helps the plants adjust to a hid lamp so less stress after the 12/12 flip, but Im still wondering which one would benefit the plant more. veg with a hps for a week before bloom or mh for the first week of bloom? fuck, I wish i knew! lol


That is a good question. Appearantly the whole idea is just to reduce stress..stress from light change, stress from transplant in my case and stress from nute change..I don't feed any different the first week of flower than I do the last week of veg, so in his opinion it would be better to just switch to hps. It would make sense that if you switch to hps earlier they could deal with that stress before the light change..might not be a bad idea. Got me thinking now, huh oh.. lol


sagensour said:


> Sup Raider? I confused on the Bloom. If it has really no ppm then what is it? Is it all organic? The bulb life makes a big diffrense. I used my Hortilux HPS for 3 grows max and my SuperHortilux MH for no more than 4 vegg's. I might be waisting money, but atleast the bulbs are new. Heat and ballast heat can make a big diffrese on bulb life aswell. Stay away from cheap bulbs. Use high end bulbs ONLY. Theres a huge diffrence. I also use Hortilux Super MH for the first two weeks for transition(bud). I also use a mix during full flower of Super MH and HPS. I hope the new bulbs you got were Super HPS or Super MH.... Those are the best. Also I notice that with the MH durring the 2 weeks transition, I get alot closer node sets. Good Luck man and Im always here watchin you and Boomer. I hope he gets his shit crackin soon. Kinda eager to see.I would post pics of my Strawberry, but I'm not as interesting as you guys...LOL


 
I was perplexed to on the ability to add along with any other base nutes or additives without over dosing the plants. The Bloom is organic and highly concentrated plant extracts is the way he explained it..they have a very very low or no EC/ppm. So he said they can accompany any nute regime. We will wee because I will be running a few products this round... so hopefully he is right, because I am not replacing anything I am already using. 
As for the lights, you know I haven't cut any corners and it was truely an oversight that I had those damn cheap bulbs..when I was in the hydro store one day 6 months ago and asked the guy what the difference was in bulbs and he said well the 60 buck ones you run for one or two runs and the hortilux you run for 6-9 months..so at the time I just grabbed them and save 80 bucks and figured I would replace them after my first run..which I never did. I will do the same thing as you are..I am not gonna pinch pennies on lights. The guy from Bloom aggreed that the airyness of my buds is probably from light in-efficiency .

As for you not being interesting..wtf, come on now, I find every grow/grower interesting and every plant interesting..lets see em. lol I would love to see the strawberry man.


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Mar 13, 2010)

luckily i got two great sources for all my lighting questions and needs my gf's dad is a electrical/lighting designer and his friend owns a lighting company been around for a couple generations so i get free mh lights and bulbs and get free consulting dont have to use any tomato code words or anything kinda nice gives me access to all kinda equipment too light readers bulbs ballast lights reflectors pretty much anything lighting =)


----------



## Jer La Mota (Mar 13, 2010)

Awesome grow ! 
Purple kush give a nice energetic buzz, while still being mellow.
Love it


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Mar 13, 2010)

heres my cacey jones mom i said i would take pic of ill get the ones in flower when i can


----------



## sagensour (Mar 13, 2010)

Raider, Try out the mixed spectrum of HPS and MH. See how it does. Ill post up some Strawberry Cough asap. Have you ever grown that starin? Its by far the easiest growing plant I've come across and it does real well under ScRog. Smells just like strawberryies. Anyways, does your PK give you energy or what? Fuck, mine does. I got the lawn mowed after smoking a bowl. BZZZZZZZZ


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Mar 13, 2010)

sagensour said:


> Raider, Try out the mixed spectrum of HPS and MH. See how it does. Ill post up some Strawberry Cough asap. Have you ever grown that starin? Its by far the easiest growing plant I've come across and it does real well under ScRog. Smells just like strawberryies. Anyways, does your PK give you energy or what? Fuck, mine does. I got the lawn mowed after smoking a bowl. BZZZZZZZZ


for energy its hard to beat green crack


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 13, 2010)

mikegreenthumb said:


> luckily i got two great sources for all my lighting questions and needs my gf's dad is a electrical/lighting designer and his friend owns a lighting company been around for a couple generations so i get free mh lights and bulbs and get free consulting dont have to use any tomato code words or anything kinda nice gives me access to all kinda equipment too light readers bulbs ballast lights reflectors pretty much anything lighting =)


Very nice. I have a good friend that owns a hydro shop and has grown for many years, so I kind of have the same (non-code-word) place to get advice too. I remember when I first walked into a hydro store I asked what the best set-up for growing 12 marijuana plants and they freaked out. " We can't talk about that with you" lol



Jer La Mota said:


> Awesome grow !
> Purple kush give a nice energetic buzz, while still being mellow.
> Love it


Thanks man



mikegreenthumb said:


> heres my cacey jones mom i said i would take pic of ill get the ones in flower when i can


Looks very nice bud


sagensour said:


> Raider, Try out the mixed spectrum of HPS and MH. See how it does. Ill post up some Strawberry Cough asap. Have you ever grown that starin? Its by far the easiest growing plant I've come across and it does real well under ScRog. Smells just like strawberryies. Anyways, does your PK give you energy or what? Fuck, mine does. I got the lawn mowed after smoking a bowl. BZZZZZZZZ


I haven't ever grown or tasted strawberry cough, but it sounds delicious! Yes the pk gives me energy and numbs my body at the same time. It is the perfect combo for me.



mikegreenthumb said:


> for energy its hard to beat green crack


 I like durban deisel too for energy alone, but pk has the numbing qaulity to it too


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Mar 14, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Very nice. I have a good friend that owns a hydro shop and has grown for many years, so I kind of have the same (non-code-word) place to get advice too. I remember when I first walked into a hydro store I asked what the best set-up for growing 12 marijuana plants and they freaked out. " We can't talk about that with you" lol
> 
> 
> Thanks man
> ...


strawberry cough is a lil under potent for me purp kush is indica dom so its where the numbing comes from


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 14, 2010)

sagensour said:


> Sup Raider? I confused on the Bloom. If it has really no ppm then what is it? Is it all organic?


Hey Sage, I was reading up on the bloom and went to their website http://www.hydroint.com/id79.html and looked at the detail on phat and ooze... they both have 0.0 NPK which is why they can be added to the existing line without andy issues. 
Here are the 10 quick facts about the line. If anyone has any experience witht he Bloom line I would love to hear it.

*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]10 QUICK FACTS ABOUT THE YELLOW BOTTLES 
(The Final Bloom Products)

1. 100% ORGANIC
2. 0-0-0 NPK VALUE
3. GURANTEED INCREASE IN YIELD
4. RESULTS YOU CAN SEE IN 2-3 DAYS
5. IMPROVES FLOWER QUALITY & SCENT
6. DERIVED FROM PLANT & FUNGI EXTRACTS
7. NATURAL BIO-STIMULANTS
8. RARE EARTH MINERALS
9. SUGAR & AMINO ACIDS
10. ALL PRODUCTS ARE 1 TSP. PER GALLON[/FONT]*


----------



## notoriousb (Mar 14, 2010)

hmm sounds interesting and the site explained it well.. were you gonna use it in conjunction with the h&g shooting powder?


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 14, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> hmm sounds interesting and the site explained it well.. were you gonna use it in conjunction with the h&g shooting powder?


 
Yes I actually am using the roots now and stopping the root excel..root excel for veg and roots for flower..appearently you can use it all the way through. Then the Ooze, Phat and the final. I plan running all the h&g line, so I can see if there is a noticable difference..if not I'll drop it. I don't plan on removing any house and garden nutes.


----------



## wonderblunder (Mar 14, 2010)

Figured you had thought of the bulbs. i too will be using Hortilux bulbs, I have boughten 1, but will swap the other out after this run.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 15, 2010)

So I finally started a new journal Round 3


----------



## mr.smileyface (Apr 9, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> That is true, but I have heard of people growing all the way through with MH and ssaying they thought they got bigger buds, It just makes sense that if they likt the MH to grow, why not let them have it through the stretch?


"Bigger" isnt better. Mh produces fluffyer buds. I always notice the hps produces dense rockhard buds. Maybe it was just the lighting but some say the Mh makes them more thc'd
I use the MH untill week 4 then switch to the hps till end all 60 days of my pk


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Apr 9, 2010)

mr.smileyface said:


> "Bigger" isnt better. Mh produces fluffyer buds. I always notice the hps produces dense rockhard buds. Maybe it was just the lighting but some say the Mh makes them more thc'd
> I use the MH untill week 4 then switch to the hps till end all 60 days of my pk


I agree with that. I switched after 8 days of mh to the hps this grow. One thing I noticed is that it did slow the stretch. Drastically with the pk. I have a freind right now with one 1k hps and one 1k hps side by side in his room. He said that he will not use the mh again in flower. He is only in week 3 though, but he says the mh side is a foot shorter. I am not concerned at all about the heigth of my plants and am concerned with the bud development. I would say if you had a strain that you wanted to keep shorter, than use the mh in the first part of the flower. As for me I do so much supercropping, topping, fiming, and lsting that I am not too worried about my plants getting too tall. From what I understand the hps is important however in developing the bud sites, which is of the most importance to me.
Maybe some day when I have too much space and time I will do a true side by side , well probably not. lol I will stick to the hps in flower.


----------

